#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-17
<outofrange-> Ubuntu Server (latest), ei tunnu saavan fiksua resoa ja monitori huutaa out of range. Oisiko ideoita miten saisi loginin näkyviin?
<outofrange-> Netti on pullollaan viestejä liittyen X:n ongelmiin samasta asiasta, mutta en saa edes konsolia näkyviin
<n1ko> ssh
<tale> outofrange-: Tee käsin asetukset, eli näytön virkistystaajuus ja tarkkuus.
<tale> outofrange-: Tai kokeile toisella monitorilla, ehkä se tunnistuisi automaattisesti.
<outofrange-> tale: En ole aikaisemmin kohdannut, että noihin tarvitsee koskea, jos konsolissa pelaa
<outofrange-> Kokeilin jo kahdella monitorilla
<tale> outofrange-: Eipä niihin olekaan tarvinnut vuosiin enää koskea, on tunnistunut automaattisesti jo kauan.
<tale> outofrange-: Mikä näytönohjain on kyseessä? Ehkä se on huonosti tuettu tai ajuri buginen.
<outofrange-> Mistä ne konsolin resot ja muut säädetään? Tosin pitää ensin keksiä miten mä pääsen tuohon kiinni ssh:lla
<tale> outofrange-: Miksi SSH:lla?
<outofrange-> tale: Milläs sitten? En mä näe mitään.
<tale> outofrange-: Näppäilet Control-Alt-F1
<outofrange-> Ei siitä ole hyötyä, kun ei ongelmana ole nyt X.
<tale> outofrange-: SSH:lla pääset kun asennat openssh-server -paketin, ja muistat tunnuksen ja salasanan.
<outofrange-> Konsolissa heittää reson tai taajuuden niin korkeaksi, että monitori suuttuu
<outofrange-> Tossa on varmaan joku atin ohjain emossa, ei tarkempaa tietoa. Luulisi minkä tahansa pystyvän konsolin näyttämään.
<Wastrel_> näkyykö grub tai jokin boottivalikko?
<outofrange-> Ei, heittää heti biosin jälkeen out of range
<tale> outofrange-: No se on outoa. Ja kokeilit Control-Alt-F1 ettei sillä pääse konsoliin?
<outofrange-> tale:
<outofrange-> tale: Ei pääse ei
<tale> outofrange-: Asennuksen aikana ilmeisesti näyttö toimi?
<outofrange-> Se teki tuota aluksi niin että en nähnyt grubia, mutta init.d:n rivit tuli näkyviin. Nyt ei tule enää nekään.
<outofrange-> tale: Juu, hyvin toimi
<outofrange-> Hmm.. pitäisi keksiä minkä IP:n se on saanut, niin voisi todella SSH:lla ottaa kiinni
<tale> outofrange-: Ei se auta, jos et asentanut openssh-server. Se ei ole Ubuntussa oletuksena mukana.
<outofrange-> Asensin kyllä
<outofrange-> Ja eikö ne käynnisty ubuntussa automaattisesti, jos ne asennuksessa valitsee
<tale> outofrange-: Näet koneen saaman IP:n tutkimalla DHCP-palvelimen lokia.
<Wastrel_> pystyiskö jollain livecd:llä pääsee kiinni kovalevyn nurkkaan?
<tale> outofrange-: Jos openssh-server on asennettu, se käynnistyy kyllä jos kone boottaa ylös asti.
<tale> Wastrel_: Kyllä.
<tale> outofrange-: Jos sulla on ADSL-modeemi tai vastaava, katso siitä minkä IP-numeron koneesi saa.
<outofrange-> Wastrel_: Teoriassa, pitää vaan repiä kone auki ja kytkeä DVD-asema, kokeilen ensin kaivaa IP:n
<outofrange-> tale: Toinen Ubuntu Server jakaa iP:n, etsin juuri sieltä logia
<Wastrel_> ok
<tale> outofrange-: Katso hakemistosta /var/lib/dhcp/ tiedosto dhdpc.leases.
<outofrange-> tyhjä
<outofrange-> Ai joo, dnsmaq käytössä
<tale> outofrange-: Tai pistä tail -f /var/log/syslog ja katso sitä kun se kone käynnistyy ja kysyy IP-numeroa.
<outofrange-> Teen noin
<outofrange-> Ei, kyllä nyt on tapahtunut jotain mystistä
<outofrange-> Nyt on toinen näyt.ohjain kiinni ja näen grubin
<outofrange-> Onko ideoita mistä logista voisin alkaa selvittämään miksi emossa olevalla näyt.ohjaimella ei näe edes sitä?
<outofrange-> En haluaisi tuota näyt.ohjainta jättää, koska se lämpiää
<tale> outofrange-: Komento dmesg, jos se kone käynnistyy niin pitkälle että komentoja voi kirjoittaa.
<outofrange-> Emossa on näköjään Nvidian MCP61, joten todennäköisesti joku nvidian ohjain
<tale> outofrange-: lspci
<outofrange-> Tämä toimivakin on tosin nvidian ohjain
<outofrange-> grub ei automaattisesti käynnistänyt mitään, onko se normaalia?
<outofrange-> Vai onko se joku failsafe, että jää siihen valikkoon, jos jotain menee pieleen?
<tale> outofrange-: Kyllä grub pitäisi olla default, jonka se käynnistää jos mitään näppäilyjä ei tule.
<outofrange-> Otan ulkoien kortin pois ja kokeilen uudelleen
<outofrange-> Ei tule grub menua, vaan out of range, tosin nyt tuli init.d
<outofrange-> drm nouveau misligned reg
<outofrange-> nouveau ei tunnista näyt.ohjainta
<outofrange-> Mutta nyt sentään näkyy login
<sl__> Ubuntu serveri 11.10 ei sitten näköjään saa käynnistettyä Apache2sta bootin jälkeen. service apache2 start toimii kyllä moitteitta samoin apachectl. Kenelläkään vastaavia kokemuksia?
<sl__> init.d on checkattu ja bumia on myös testattu. No go. Eli oletan että joku muu mättää, mutta mistä löytää parhaiten mikä mättää. Apachen logeista ei ole mitään apua. Eikä nopesti katsottuna muistakaan var/log stuffeista.
<Finnish> No toimiiko se uus julkaisu hyvin?
<czr_> No miksei toimisi?
<Finnish> Kunhan kyselin, meinasin "pääkoneeseen" olohuoneeseen asentaa uusimman
<czr_> no, toi sun kysymys vain on sellainen mihin voit vastata vain itse
<czr_> s/itse/sinä itse/
<Finnish> Hehee
<harriv> lightdm ei mulla toiminut kunnolla, piti laittaa gdm takaisin
<anger> Kubuntua käyttelin jo ekoista betoista, ainoa ongelma oli että desktop-asetukset piti resetoida
<anger> toi nyt kyllä kovin usein kde:n kanssa
<anger> Finnish: sullakin joku htpc?
<evilmarks> hei kaikki
<evilmarks> moi kaikkillE =)
<czr_> moi pahatjäljet
<evilmarks> Aloitin jo 15.10 ubuntun käyttöö
<evilmarks> windows on huono
<Iltsu> riippuu
<czr_> koska on selkeästikin tunnustusten ilta niin itse taisin aloittaa joskus 5.10:llä tai jollain. tosin linuxia toki käyttänyt "hieman" pidempään
<czr_> btw, windows-keskusteluja voi käydä offtoppicilla :-).
<Iltsu> 5.10 tais olla mullaki eka
<gildean> czr_: eipä tää nyt niin vilkas kanava oo, että tarvis oikeesti jakaa juurikaan keskustelua
<Iltsu> 6.06:sen kohdal mun ubuntun käyttö oli kovimmillaa, sii jossai 6.10:n ilmestymisen jälkee se alko hiipuun kun ei sillosel koneel toiminu ubuntu ku vast joskus 2008
<czr_> gildean, en ymmarra mita meriittiä windowsin huonouden tai hyvyyden läpikäynti tuo nimenomaan tälle kanavalle.
<Iltsu> joo ei tosiaa mitää
<gildean> joskus menee viikon verran niin, että backlogi on 99% pelkkiä joineja/partteja/quitteja
<evilmarks> piti napa linux kun menen aina trojalaisille
<evilmarks> sivuille
<evilmarks> 1 tuli
<evilmarks> =DD
<Iltsu> jokane joka ymmärtää jostai jotai kyl tietää sen et molemmat passaa peruskäytös ja siit sit valkkaa sen perusteel mitä muuta tarvii tehä
<evilmarks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69bKvvDV7a0&feature=related mites toi saaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ckYokw -> Beautiful Ubuntu Linux with Beryl effects      - YouTube
<evilmarks> en saanut ainaskaan minä
<evilmarks> windows on vaarallinen
<evilmarks> oota tuun kohta takaisin
<anger> pitäskö muuten topic päivittää? :)
<gildean> vois olla ihan ajankohtasta
<czr_> no eipä se väärässä ole :-)
<evilmarks> vitsi tota warsow menen pelaamaan on jotenkin vasen ja oikea puoli pienenpänä ja näyttö huutaa 1366x768 en muistamuuta
<evilmarks> TAHDOJN PELATAA MUTTA EN VOI!
<czr_> laita pienempi ruutu sille?
<evilmarks> se on aina
<anger> ja asensit linuxin koneelle? :)
<evilmarks> niin
<evilmarks> ja mun näyttöni on 1366x768
<gildean> linuxilla voi hyvin pelata
<czr_> warsow toimii ihan ok jos näyttiksen kans ei ole ongelmia
<gildean> esim. scummvm löytyy suoraan repoista :D
<evilmarks> on ongelma
<evilmarks> mulla on nvidia
<anger> riippuu mitä pelaa
<czr_> yllätyin kuin moni peli steaminkin läpi toimii taas vaihteeksi winessä
<evilmarks> vittu alan jo itkemäään en saa pelata warsowii
<evilmarks> ton näytöntakiaa
<czr_> evilmarks, ei kiroilua
<evilmarks> Oho
<czr_> kanava lokitetaan
<evilmarks> anteeks
<evilmarks> ;/
<Finnish> anger, Joo, htpc tai telkkari on ton desktopin kautta
<gildean> joku lokittaa aina
<gildean> kello neljä
<anger> jää kirosanat ikuisiksi ajoiksi intter nettiin
<gildean> evilmarks: mikä nvidia?
<czr_> asun hakaniemessä, lokit on ongelma lähinnä keväällä ja tavella kun suojaavat poikasiaan.
<anger> joku teini lukee ne ja sekoaa
<evilmarks> näytönohjan
<gildean> evilmarks: huoh, mikä malli?
<evilmarks> oota meen hakemaan en muista
<gildean> czr_: tänne vallilaan asti ne ei yleensä jaksa tulla
<gildean> ja mulla asuu takapihalla iso varis isossa vaahterassa
<czr_> gildean, ne pelkää lentää kallion yli. mikä on ihan ymmärrettävää kyl :-)
<evilmarks> Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT
<gildean> se huutaa aina kaikille muille linuille kovaan ääneen
<evilmarks> se toimii windowsillakn
<evilmarks> mulla pelottaa näytttöpalaa ja toinen näyttöni paloi
<czr_> ovat kyl niin ärsyttäviä elukoita (lokit). syslogin kans vielä pärjää jotenkin
<evilmarks> en uskalla sanoa ikääni X/
<gildean> hmm, 9600gt pitäs muistaakseni toimia ihan toi current -ajuri
<czr_> evilmarks, ei näytöt varsinaisesti "pala" sen vuoksi jos niille ajaa väärää signaalia yms
<evilmarks> mulla putki näyttössäni paloi
<gildean> evilmarks: asensitko nvidian suljetun ajurin?
<evilmarks> En
<evilmarks> mulla oli siihen levyn
<evilmarks> levy
<czr_> no se on ollu huono näyttö kyl sit :-)
<evilmarks> EN vitti sanoa ikääni
<gildean> mulla on komerossa joku 15v vanha sonyn putkinäyttö joka toimii vieläkin
<evilmarks> mulla oli hp putkinäytössä nyt lättänäyttössä fujutsu
<czr_> sonyllä oli ihan laadukkaita.
<gildean> noi trinitronit on muuten ikuisia, mut niissä se pinnote kuluu ja se alkaa haalistumaan
<czr_> siis tuohon aikaan.
<gildean> joo, nokioissa oli sama putki
<evilmarks> eikös se putkinäyttö pitäs olla putkesta
<evilmarks> =DD
<gildean> eli siis kaikki mikromikot jne oli samoilla putkilla
<evilmarks> voisin viedä näytönohjain mikroon XDD
<czr_> ei noksu tehny enää mikromikkoja tuolloin
<evilmarks> en  viitsi
<czr_> silloin kun teki telkkareita
<czr_> se oli myyty jo icl:lle silloin
<evilmarks> voisin panna mun vanhan näytönojaimen mikroon
<gildean> czr_: joo, mut trinitroneja on tehty jo 90-luvun alusta
<gildean> käytännössä sama putki
<gildean> läpi vuosien
<evilmarks> kuka uskaltaa laitaaa näytönohjain mikroon
<czr_> gildean, no en tiedä mitä tarkoitat "samalla putkella" sit. mut ei liene olennaista :-)
<evilmarks> eniten vanhoja
<czr_> vanhimpia?
<evilmarks> en voinut tehdä videoo palo näyttöni en kerennyt kameraa ppäälle
<evilmarks> =DD
<evilmarks> piippas palohälytin
<evilmarks> Es pärinät
<czr_> siltä vähän vaikuttaakin
<evilmarks> Jep
<gildean> evilmarks: asenna sieltä se nvidia current -ajuri
<gildean> löytyy lisäajurit-ohjelmalla
<evilmarks> mulla on ubuntulla
<evilmarks> mulla on tässä koneessa
<gildean> tai additional drivers jos sulla on englanninkielinen
<evilmarks> ei ole vaan suomalainen
<evilmarks> pystyykö asentamaan nvidian sivuilta ajaa ajurit
<czr_> suomenkielinen.
<evilmarks> niiin mulla on suomenkielinen
<czr_> ei kannata jos jakelun kautta onnistuu ja toimii.
<gildean> no sit avaa dash ja hae sieltä lisäajurit, se ettii sopivia ajureita joista valkkaat nvidia current, klikkaat aktivoi ja se asentaa sen
<evilmarks> juu
<czr_> koska muuten voi olla vähän hakusessa myöhemmin et miten päivität yms.
<gildean> sit ku se on valmis ni käynnistät koneen uusiks
<evilmarks> katotan
<evilmarks> asennan sitten joskus 9 maissa
<evilmarks> laitan nyt se lappuun
<evilmarks> tylsää jälleen
<evilmarks> mulla lagi virtuaali boksi sellaienn panisit kubuntu mulla ainaskin siin on kubuntu
<evilmarks> mikäs se ongelma olisi
<evilmarks> mula on kyllä hyvä kone
<czr_> evilmarks, enteriä ei ole pakko painaa joka kolmannen sanan jälkeen.
<gildean> evilmarks: et asentanut sinne virtuaalikäyttikseen niitä virtualboxin guest-addoneita ja tod. näk. et antanu tarpeeks muistia sen virtuaalikoneen näyttikselle
<evilmarks> En viitsi panna isoa muistia kun pelottaa iskäni huutoa
<evilmarks> mun iskäni omistaa koneen
<czr_> ai sul on vboxissa linux. aww.
<gildean> koitatsä pelata sitä warsowia sieltä virtuaalikoneesta?
<evilmarks> muutes prossu aina huutaaaa se lagiii ana
<evilmarks> aina
<evilmarks> yms terraria huutaa virtuaalibox huutaa lataukset huutaa
<andyn> virtualisointi lagaa? yllättyneitä olivat:
<evilmarks> mulla aina on mieli hakata kone mutta en viitsi
<tale> evilmarks: Osta 150 € käytetty tietokone, asenna Ubuntu siihen natiivisti ja pelaa Warsow siinä.
<evilmarks> iskällä ei ole rahaa
<andyn> ja voihan warsowia pelata windowsissakin?
<evilmarks> isoveli ostaa joskus 1000 e koneene ja saan siltä 900e koneen
<evilmarks> ja sitten ei pitäs huuudella
<evilmarks> niin sitä pystyisi
<andyn> hienoa kun koneen ainoat speksitkin on vain hinta.
<evilmarks> ostan joskus tuuletiimen
<evilmarks> kun latasin gmod kun oli win 7
<czr_> no, samaa mallia se yritysmaailmakin käyttää, et sinänsä :-)
<evilmarks> ja kuumeni konekkin
<evilmarks> nyttekkin kuumeni
<evilmarks> olin joskus 9 vuotias ja oli huono kone ja se kuulema kuumeni monia kertoja
<andyn> ei kai se purkki ole täynnä pölyä? vai yritätkö pelata läppärillä?
<evilmarks> mulla ei ole läppäriä
<evilmarks> se on huono
<evilmarks> sitä ei ole siivottu
<evilmarks> ja eikä nyttenkä mun kone
<evilmarks> x_x menin viruksin
<evilmarks> mutta onneksi ubuntu pysäytti
<tale> Pölyt kannattaisi imuroida kerran vuodessa koneen sisältä pois.
<evilmarks> niin kannataisi
<evilmarks> siivottiin joskus 5kuukautta sittebn
<tale> Imuroinnilla olen korjannut koneita jotka pakkasi tilttaamaan puolen tunnin WOWittamisen jälkeen.
<evilmarks> =DDDDD HEHEHE Läppäri pesuun
<evilmarks> näin sen youtubelta =DDD ja meinaa jo mennä päälle
<tale> Läppärit on hankalia, niitä ei oikein uskalla aukoa. Kyllä nekin voi kerätä pölyä sisäänsä. Niissä voi imuroida ulkoa päin ne ilmanvaihtoaukot.
<evilmarks> jos joskus ostaiti 4 e koneen ja panee sen pesuun hehehe
<evilmarks> varmasti hajoisi
<evilmarks> pölyy näytössäni ja alan pyyhkimään
<evilmarks> ei saa pestä näyttöä rätillä vaan kuivattu
<evilmarks> tiedän mitä tapahtuu
<evilmarks> meinaa mennä hemot minecratissä näppäimistö josakin liikun yms oikealle ja sitten kun pysyy oikealla jos panen pois oikealta näppäimestä ja saattaa olla linuksin ongelma
<evilmarks> mtta windowsilla ei ei ole tehnyt
<harto_> ei kyllä parhaalla tahdollakaan voi ymmärtää mitä yritit sanoa
<harto_> nuolinäppäin jää välillä pohjaan?
<Olotila> saako terminaalin komennot ja outputit jotenkin logitettua?
<Olotila> sais talteen tekstiksi että voi myöhemmin etsimällä etsiä merkkijonoja jos haluaa
<andyn> katsopa mitä history sanoo
<tale> Olotila: Oletus tais olla 1000 riviä tallessa päätteen puskurissa. Paina page-up niin näet niitä vanhoja rivejä. Ja komento history näyttää koko satsin.
<tale> Olotila: Control-R etsii kirjoittamaasi merkkijonoa niistä vanhoista.
<gildean> läppärit on helpoin puhdistaa paineilmalla
<gildean> eli joko purkista tai kompurasta
<gildean> joka rakoon mihin vaan ilmaa pystyy puhaltamaan
<Olotila> tale: kiitos, mutta ei auttane jos on sulkenut terminaalin?
<Olotila> niin ja outputit
<gildean> outputit suoraan tiedostoon > ~/joku  tai jos halutaan jatkaa vanhaa tiedostoa, niin >> ~/joku
<tale> Olotila: Komento history näyttää viimeksi sulkemasin pääteikkunan historian. Siis kirjoittamasi rivit, ei outputteja.
<tale> Olotila: Käytä komentoa script jos sekin tarvii saada talteen.
<czr_> Olotila, history tallennetaan jos lopetat komentotulkin exit-komennolla. mikäli lopetat sen painamalla terminaaliemulaattorin "ruksia" niin silloin ei.
<czr_> tee -komento on kans ihan kätevä joskus noissa, riippuu vähän mitä tekee. script isompi sovellus.
<viksu> Moikka. Tietääkös kukaan onko mitään enää tehtävissä, jos ubuntun asennus seuraavaan versioon keskeytyy bootin takia?
<viksu> Eli onnistuuko ubuntu asentaminen päälle siten, että jättäisi home- kansion ennalleen jolloin ei tarvitsisi ruveta varmuuskopioimaan sieltä niitä pois.
<tale> viksu: Tarkoitatko *päivitystä* seuraavaan versioon?
<viksu> jep
<tale> viksu: Minkä takia se päivitys keskeytyi?
<viksu> vaimo ei jaksanu odottaa ja painoi resettiä
<gildean> lol
<viksu> jeah
<gildean> ymmärrettävästi n. 20min on naiselle pitkä aika
<gildean> no okei, menee siinä pitempään
<tale> viksu: No sitten siellä lienee kaikki /home osion tiedostot tallessa. Tee tätä ohjetta soveltaen. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<viksu> kiitän
<elias_a> gildean: Vika on miehen.
<elias_a> Mitäs antaa olla naisen rauhassa sen 20 minuuttia.
<gildean> elias_a: jonku on kuitenki töitäkin tehtävä
<elias_a> gildean: No jos käyttöjärjestelmän päivittäminen vastakkaisen sukupuolen läsnäollessa on jotain muuta kuin työtä, kannattaa katsoa peiliin.
<gildean> puhuin ihan noin yleisellä tasolla
<re-G> naiset <3
<Lasolin> naiset vaan on vähemmän älykkäitä ;D
<Olotila> tale, czr_ kiitos, just tuota tarttin!
<Olotila> toimii loistavasti
<SipuliSopuli> apuvah
<SipuliSopuli> kasa tiedostoja joilla ei ole oikeuksia tai omistajuuksia eikä sudottamallakaan onnistu niitä asettamaan, mitäs tässä vois tehdä?
<ath> Ajaa fsck ja toivoa backuppien olevan kunnossa?
<re-G> SipuliSopuli: eikai vaa oo fat-osio :D
<SipuliSopuli> ..siis se on onneks vaan yks hakemisto ja tiedän että backupit on
<gildean> ja sudo chmod a+rwx ei toimi?
<gildean> ah, ei oo siis koneella owneria
<gildean> mut miksei chown toimi?
<wilhart> hejppa
<wilhart> mulla on elisaviihde ongelmia vlc kanssa
<wilhart> play/stop ei toimi eikä äänte mut kuva pyörii
<wilhart> äänet toimii kyllä joo
<wilhart> kellää tätä elisaviihde liittymää ?? haloo
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-18
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Onko osio liitetty read-only? Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä, mitä näyttää ls -l, mitä tapahtuu kun teet sudo chown niille, mimmoiset oikeudet ja omistajuudet yrität asettaa?
<andyn> toinen hyvä kysymys on sitten, että ei kai kyseessä ole joku unixvammainen filesysteemi
<andyn> nrfs, samba ilman unixextensioita, yms.
<tuhoojabotti> Voi voi, eipä tunnu kyllä nvidian ajurit toimaavan kovin hyvin
<tuhoojabotti> Miksihän niitä on niin montakin siellä listassa.
<tuhoojabotti> 93, 173 ja current ja sitten niistä post-update tjsp.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja topikki näyttäis olevan wanha :u
<heikki_> moro. onks winellä omat audio ajurinsa vai?
<Echramath> Ei pitäis.
<heikki_> no kun vaihdoin emolevyä (ja äänikorttia samalla, integroitu), niin winessä ei toimi äänet enää
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta muualla toimii?
<heikki_> kaikkialla muualla toimii äänet
<heikki_> joo
<tuhoojabotti> Tästä vedämme johtopäätöksen, että jotain on rikki.
<heikki_> :>
<heikki_> no lähinnä vinkkejä että mistä lähtisin ettiin vikaa
<tuhoojabotti> Itse asentaisin moisen yhteydessä koneen uusiks.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin oon aika useasti tota mieltä.
<heikki_> no päivitin juuri ubuntun uuteen versioonkin, ei auttanut
<tuhoojabotti> Päivittäminenkin on varsin ikävää.
<tuhoojabotti> Kivempi vaan poistaa ja asentaa uudestaan. :D
<heikki_> :D joo niin mä monesti oon tehnyki
<tuhoojabotti> Noh, kokeilen repuuttia tätä ny
<tuhoojabotti> Ahaa
<tuhoojabotti> siis valkoista näkyy vieläkin
<tuhoojabotti> mutta sisältö on kunnossa, koska tooltipit tulee
<th_> :>
<tuhoojabotti> Voi voi voi
<heikki_> smör butter voi
<heikki_> topicis vähä vanhaa tietoo :>
<heikki_> eiks tää 11.10 oo jo julkastu jonka asensin jo joku aika sitten :>
<tale> Eikös topic pitänyt muuttaa eilen?
<tale> Topicin päivitys työpurkkiin, otetaan esille kun saapuu paikalle op.
<heikki_> onks tosta pulseaudion disabloimisesta mitään haittaa?
<jjo> no sit pulse ei toimi
<heikki_> ;)
<jjo> onko siitä jotain hyötyä?
<heikki_> poistamisesta vai
<heikki_> no en tii
<jjo> no, mikä sen disabloimisessa on se odotettu hyöty?
<heikki_> no koitin josko winessä olisi ääni toiminut
<jjo> periaatteessa normaaliin kotikäyttöön riittävän ääniviritenmän pystyy kyllä toteuttamaan ilman pulseakin jos sellaiseen on tarvetta
<tale> Silloin kun Pulseaudio ekan kerran tuli Ubuntuu, sitä otettiin pois päältä kun se ei toiminut kunnolla. Eikös se nykyään ole ihan OK ja toimii?
<jjo> minulla kyllä toimii winen äänet pulsen kauttakin
<jjo> ääniajurina on winen konffeissa alsa
<jjo> spotifyn ohjeiden mukaan. setuppi on ajalta ennen natiivispottaria.
<andyn> mihis nakkaan skriptit, jotka pitää bootin lisäksi ajaa standbystä herätessä?
<Kai_> vanha hp g3000 -> uus 11.10 ubuntu -> langaton sano ittensä irti
<Kai_> eli en saa yhdistettyä langattomaan verkkoon millään
<sl__> Pieni ongelma olisi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11362449 Edes kohtuullinen Googlaus ei ratkaissut ongelmaa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QF4CMR -> [ubuntu] Ubuntu 11.10 Apache2 service start fails - Ubuntu Forums
<gildean> korjasin kyl vastaavan ongelman ihan vähän aikaa sit duunissa
<gildean> sillon kyse oli siitä, että servussa oli useempi ku yks verkkokortti, joista kaikki ei ollu käytössä
<gildean> ja apachessa oli dependenssi niihin kaikkiin
<gildean> piti muistaakseni muokata /etc/init.d/apache2 silleen, että siinä missä se hakee depend() (need net jne.) silleen että siinä on vaan se verkkokortti mikä on apachella käytössä
<gildean> eli esim. (need net.eth0)
<gildean> tai jotenkin noin
<gildean> googlella mä sen vastauksen siihen ongelmaan löysin kyllä sillonkin
<gildean> kyseessä ei ollu kyllä ubuntu-palvelin, mutta ongelma kuulostais tismalleen samalta
<Ihq> hmmm, "unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)" heittää ku yritin ajaa apt-get update.
<Ihq> Huh, /var/backups/ kansiosta löyty statuksen backuppi minkä kopioimalla lähti pelittää. En kyllä enää ikinä repäse sähköjä irti koneen ollessa päällä :)
<Iltsu> joo se o iha hyvä vinkki
<elias_a> Ummm.... Ihq :P
<elias_a> Ja repäistään sähköjä irti lennossa?
<elias_a> Röllejä liikenteessä?
<Echramath> Eihän se tarvi kuin väärin sijoitetun johdon.
<Iltsu> se on kyl
<Ihq> Piti siirtää koneen paikkaa :)
<Ihq> Toi oli mulle eka kerta ku jotakin särky ku en sammuttanu kunnolla.
<Iltsu> joo emmäkää kyl muista ikin hajonnee
<Iltsu> minkää
<elias_a> Kyllä iki on ollut rikki :P
<Ihq> Tuli mieleen että vaikuttasko mitään että toi pyörii usb-asemalta?
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> koska kovalevyl kirjotetaa jatkuvast ja tikul kirjotetaa joko jatkuvast tai sit harvemmin, esin umountin yhteydes
<Iltsu> jois siinä sun tikul o säädetty tol jälkimmäisel taval
<Echramath> Eikös siinä nyt oo joku ettei ihan muinaisia asioita pidetä vaan kakussa?
<Iltsu> on siinä varmaa
<czr_> tikuilla on omat cachet yms FTL:t
<czr_> eli ne on huomattavasti epävarmempia kirjoitusten suhteen kuin muut mediat
<Ihq> Niin vähän arvelinkii et vois siitä johtua.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-19
<heikki_> moi, onko kukaan saanut ääniä toimimaan winessä? Mulla tällä hetkellä 1.3.30 ja ubuntu 11.10
<piksi> löytyykö triviaalia ratkaisua unityn sivupalkin jumittamiseen ja ohjelmien valikkopalkin katoamiseen? kun esim. firefox on maksimoitu ruudulle niin välillä unityn palkkia ei saa ilmestymään vaikka kuinka heiluttaisi hiirtä, ja välillä hiiren vieminen ylälaitaan ei näytä valikoita eikä ikkunan sulku/pienennysnappeja. tapahtui harvoin 11.04:ssä, nyt useammin 11.10:ssä
<jjo> heikki_: kyl mulla toimii spotify winenkin kautta edelleen
<heikki_> 1.3.30 wine?
<jjo> jaa näköjään mulla on asennettuna 1.2.3
<jjo> kokeilenpa piruttain vaihtaa winen
<jjo> repoista löytyy vaan 1.3.28, mutta mennään nyt sit sillä
<jjo> kivasti soi spottari tälläkin
<tuhoojabotti> Mjoo
<tuhoojabotti> nvidia-173 toimaa, mutta nvidia-current näyttää vain valkoista ikkunoiden sisällä.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja moi
<tuhoojabotti> Mietin, että voiko webgl toimia ilman rautakiihdytystä
<tuhoojabotti> Koska en usko, että tässä näin huono näyttis kuitenkaan on..
<czr> mikään gl ei oikein toimi erityisen nopeasti ilman rautakiihdytystä
<czr> voit lähteä siitä liikkeelle :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta toimiiko ollenkaan
<tuhoojabotti> Se oli kysymys.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja tietääkseni ei.
<tuhoojabotti> Hämäävä toi alt+tab menu kyl
<tuhoojabotti> Ei erotu tarpeeks selkeesti mikä on valittuna nopealla katsomisella.
<tuhoojabotti> Varsinkaan, kun tää on niin hidas tää kone niin sen tulemiseen menee niin kauan.
<tuhoojabotti> Melkein sekunti napinpainalluksesta menee ennenkuin nään sen ruudun :D
<heikki_> miks käytät tehosyöppöä käyttöliittymää nuhapumppukoneella? :>
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä tällä flash pelit on toiminu ihan ok.
<tuhoojabotti> Windows XP:llä.
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta näemmä näytönohjaimen ajurit ei toimi ihan niin hyvin kun pitäis tällä.
<Echramath> heikki_: Winen äänet on ns. perse.
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt on Ubuntu 2D
<tuhoojabotti> En huomaa kyllä mitään eroa o.O
<heikki_> ilman 3d-kiihdytystä se vakio ubuntun työpöytäsysteemi ei aukea, vaan tilalle aukeaa valinnasta huolimatta toi vanha gnome2 ilman karkkiominaisuuksia
<tuhoojabotti> No tää on kyllä unity.
<tuhoojabotti> Vaikka valkkasin valikosta Ubuntu 2D
<heikki_> ai
<tuhoojabotti> Kummallista.
<heikki_> Echramath: jooh, tosin kyllä ne ennen toimi hyvin mulla, kun valkkasin asetuksista ettei emuloi
<Echramath> Jossain vaiheessa asiat meni siihen, että piti laittaa joku ääni soimaan sille hetkelle kun Spotify käynnistyy.
<Echramath> Jos äänikortti ei ole käytössä, sitä ei löydy!
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> Vois käpälöidä x:n asetuksia
<heikki_> hoh :D
<czr> tuhoojabotti, teoriassa ei minkään pitäis estää teknisesti sen toimintaa, mut en tiedä vaatimuksia noille käytännön selaimille, ehkä ne tarkistaa et on DRI
<tuhoojabotti> czr: No ei toimi kyllä edes X-Moto!
<czr> mesa = softarendaustoteutus opengl:lle. ja käytetään sitä joskus myös vaikka ois hw-accelki.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei edes ilman tekstuureja :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo
<czr> tuhoojabotti, "ei toimi" tarkoittaa niin montaa asia. esim sun väittämät "ei toimi". :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Tiedän.
<czr> glxgears?
<tuhoojabotti> Tarkoitan nopeutta
<czr> se on _pikkasen_ eri asia
<tuhoojabotti> Tiedän.
<czr> hermostun kohta :-).
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<heikki_> sanoilla "ei toimi" mä käsitin että antaa virheilmon ja ei lähe käyntii :D Mut joo... alan googlettaa tota wine ongelmaa
<tuhoojabotti> Siis jos ongelma on kiihdytys, tarkoitan nopeutta
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllähän softalla saa piirrettyä, joskin hitaasti
<tuhoojabotti> Olisin kyllä voinut vähän paremminkin sen ilmaista
<heikki_> bueno, estudio lenguas ahora
<czr> scorchio?
<heikki_> mikäs on scorchio? :o
<czr> googleta fast show scorchio.
<heikki_> :))
<heikki_> osaat espanjaa?
<tuhoojabotti> Mut siis joo
<czr> no eipä sitä tarvi hirveästi osata et sen tunnistaa :-)
<tuhoojabotti> glxgears pyörii 1000fps :D
<heikki_> mut toi ei oikeen kuulosta espanjalta kyl
<czr> tuhoojabotti, se ei todista mitään. se et se pyörii todistaa jotain.
<tuhoojabotti> v-synkki ei näemmä toimi
<czr> heikki_, ah, tarkoitit fast showta? joo ei. se on parodia :-). unohda. katso joskus fast show:ta vähän enemmän
<czr> tuhoojabotti, et ole pyytänyt sitä
<czr> ja jos sulla on softarendaus niin ei se toimikaan
<tuhoojabotti> No tuossa lukee, että pitäisi olla vsynkissä.
<czr> missä?
<tuhoojabotti> Eli se kertoo, että mulla _on_ softarendaus päällä?
<tuhoojabotti> ~$ glxgears
<tuhoojabotti> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<tuhoojabotti> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<czr> no ei se sitä kerro :-). pasteta paste.ubunut.comiin seuraavan käskyn tulostus: glxinfo
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<tuhoojabotti> direct rendering on päällä, mitähän lienee se
<czr> jaa-a. jos et pasteta niin vaikea sanoa mitä se oikeasti tarkoittaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei ole niin helppoa
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta se on työn alla :P
<czr> ne alkulöpinät riittää ennenku tulee ne isot "matriisit"
<tuhoojabotti> Noni
<tuhoojabotti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713114/ Sait kaiken
<tuhoojabotti> Minusta sen näyttää kyllä taulukolta
<czr> joo, rautarendaus sulla on
<tuhoojabotti> Mjoo
<czr> suljettu ajuri. eli voi olla et tarvit sen nvidian oman työkalun vsyncin konffaamiseen
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta ei kovin nopea :D
<czr> tai ympäristömuuttujalla muistaakseni
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta näyttis pitäisi kyllä pyöriä nopeammin
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta joudun tästä lähtemään, morjens.
<czr> kieputat sitä mehulingossa?
<czr> ok, onnea matkaan.
<Nakkel> Höh
<tuhoojabotti> Hähä.
<Nakkel> Joku vois heittää artnaylle kiitoksia ircnetin puolelle ku se ei kerran ole täällä. Sen winkki autto pulmaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Pitääkö /msg laiTtaa? :D
<tuhoojabotti> "Nakkel halus sanoo vaa kiitos, ei mul muut."
<Hejkki> mistä saan vanhan wine-version 1.3.29 ladattua ubuntuun
<Hejkki> 1.3.30 ei tunnu toimivan
<Hejkki> löyty joku 1.3.15, mut se oli eri ubuntun versiolle, saas nähä rikkooko jotaki :>
<Nakkel> tuhoojabotti: Kiitän
<Hejkki> karmicille
<tuhoojabotti> Hä
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa en mä sanonu mitää.
<tuhoojabotti> Oon liian ujo. :3
<Nakkel> tuhoojabotti: Aha
<czr> tuhoojabotti esittää vastaukset vain pantomiimeina
<jjo> Hejkki: mikä ubuntu sulla oikein on?
<jjo> jasso, taas aika kääntää gnome-session :(
<jjo> taidan lisätä epochin, niin saa olla rauhassa päivityksiltä
<czr> keneltä meinasit viedä sen tänään?
<jjo> ärsyttävää kun ubuntulaiset ovat rikkoneen session tallennuksen tahallaan
<Hejkki> jjo: 11.10
<tuhoojabotti> Kuinka turvallinen tuo ubuntu guest useri on?
<Echramath> Voi se forkkipommin ajaa, veikkaan.
<jjo> Hejkki: eli käytät jotain epävirallista repoa winelle?
<jjo> tai siis ulkopuolista
<Hejkki> juu kun halusin kokeilla uusinta uutta :>
<Hejkki> ihan winehq.orgin tarjoamaa repoa
<tuhoojabotti> Echramath: Kysymys on lähinnä kuinka paljon vaivaa pitää nähdä, että saa sen käyttökelvottomaksi? :D
<Hejkki> mut sain tosiaan tolla 1.3.15 toimiin
<Echramath> Käyttökelvottomaksi?
<tuhoojabotti> no esim. että ei buuttaa
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin ei semmosta pitäs pystyä tekemään edes desktop käyttäjällä
<tuhoojabotti> guesti tuskin pystyy säätämään mm. taustakuvaa jne?
<Echramath> Boottausjutuissa pitää tietysti muistaa olla päästämättä sitä myöskään käsiksi koneeseen.
<tuhoojabotti> Hoho
<tuhoojabotti> twisted heittää DNSErroria Ubuntu Onessa
<tuhoojabotti> Ja sanoo, että sen pitää sulkeutua.
<tuhoojabotti> vain koska wlan ei ole päällä
<MasterJ_> http://www.clementine-player.org/about kannattaa kokeilla, oikein kiva musiikkisoitin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EgKapu -> Clementine Music Player
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/Clementine
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6kKKXd -> Viikko 10 - Clementine | Viikon VALO
<Echramath> On kyllä imo paras soitin tällä hetkellä.
<ath> Kappas, tuopa näyttää fiksulta soittimelta.
<ath> Tuo tai cmus taitaa olla fiksuimmat.
<kimbledon> mun silmään liikaa sälää tossa perusnäkymässä
<gildean> windowsin puolella foobar2000 on aika samanolonen
<Echramath> No ja, ei siellä okein sälää ole, jos ottaa visualisaattorin pois.
<gildean> itellä ollu käytössä jo ties kuinka kauan
<ilaiho> saako tuota ubuntun session manageria nykyisin mitenkään tottelemaan .xsessionia
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-20
<Wastrel_> onko joku muu törmännyt sellaiseen, että gnome network managerilla ei pysty hallitsee PCMCIA wlan kortin verkkoyhteyksiä?
<Wastrel_> komentoriviltä kyllä onnistuu
<Wastrel_> sama puute oli myös wicd:llä
<re-G> Wastrel_: onko ralinkin wanha kortti
<Wastrel_> Linksys WPC54G V3.1 tais olla
<Wastrel_> rupes toimimaan kun latas br43 firmwaret eli ei vaatinut paljoa säätöä
<Wastrel_> tosin hetki meni ennen kuin tajusi että komentoriviltä pitää käskyttää
<Olotila> miten saa script-ohjelman tuottaman typescript-tiedoston auki oikeannäköisenä OpenOfficen Writeriin?
<Olotila> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/script-command-to-record-everything.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mwwETR -> script - A command to record everything that scrolls off your terminal | All about Linux
<Olotila> more tai cat näyttävät outputin oikein
<tale> Olotila: Mitä tarkoittaa "oikean näköisenä"?
<tale> Olotila: Onko väärän näköistä myös, jos teet cat tiedosto.script > foo.txt ja avaat tuon muodostuneen foo.txt -tiedoston OpenOffice.org:ssa?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei tunnu kovin luotettavalta tää ubuntu one wintoosalla
<tuhoojabotti> Kauheen vaikeelta tuntuu yhteyden saaminen ja nyt se kadotti jotain filuja
<tuhoojabotti> Jotka saan kyllä palautettua muualta, jos tuo todella ne hukkas.
<shanttu> ei kai gnome3 asennus nattyyn riko mitään (muuta kuin mahd unityn, jota en käytä)? eli voi kokeilla rauhassa ja logata takaisin gnome 2:een?
<gildean> hmm, nattystä en oo ihan sata
<gildean> siinä piti vissiin lisätä se repo erikseen
<gildean> mut ei sen mitään pitäs rikkoa
<gildean> erikseen ne siellä silti näkyy
<th_> en lähtis leikkimään
<th_> ite sain ainakin asennuksen rikki gnome3 ppa:lla :P
<gildean> joo, niinku sanoin ni nattysta en menis takuuseen
<gildean> helpompi melkein vaan päivittää oneiricciin niin voi asentaa sen ihan huoletta
<olotila_> jee sain Kapsitilin toimimaan
<olotila_> shelli toimii
<olotila_> miten mahtaa saada typescriptiakymaan "normaalisti"?
<olotila_> eli jos script-ohjelmalla tallennan terminaalin toiminnot
<olotila_> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_script.htm
<olotila_> akyy oikein output jos katsoo cat tai more ohjelmalla
<olotila_> mutta jos Writerilla GUIssa katsoo, tulee ihmemerkkeja
<Paavi2_0> olotila_: "Certain interactive commands, such as vi(1), create garbage in the typescript file. Script works best with commands that do not manipulate the screen, the results are meant to emulate a hardcopy terminal."
<Paavi2_0> sitte voi olla myös merkistöt eri
<elias_a> Mistähän se toppy löytyy Ubuntun ja Topfield-digiboksien väliseen kommunikaatioon?
<elias_a> guppy löytyy, mutta eikös tuota toppyäkin tarvita?
<elias_a> Jaa - onkos tuossa guppy-paketissa kuitenkin se toppy jossain muodossa sisällä?
<elias_a> Ei oo - mutta ei muuten toimi guppykään ei sitten millään.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 11.10 julkaistu! http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new | http://ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<smoinen> onko tietoa kuinka poistaa kaikki tomboy-muistilaput ubuntu onesta?
<smoinen> tuolla oleva ohje ei toimi minulla: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-i-delete-all-my-tomboy-notes-from-the-server/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GtaGBb -> Ubuntu One : Help : FAQs—How can I delete all my Tomboy notes from the server?
<smoinen> tomboy-synkka ei toimi ja ajattelin kokeilla tuota viimeisenä keinona
<tale> olotila_: Vastasin jo eilen:
<tale> 12:23 < tale> Olotila: Onko väärän näköistä myös, jos teet cat tiedosto.script > foo.txt ja  avaat tuon muodostuneen foo.txt -tiedoston OpenOffice.org:ssa?
<tale> smoinen: Eikös se Ubuntu One vaan kopioi halutun kansion sisällön sinne Onen pilveen, eli jos poistat Tomboyn tiedostot myös ne muistilaput katoaa?
<tale> smoinen: Tosin lopetin Onen käytön lyhyen kokeilun jälkeen, voi olla että se toimiikin jotenkin eri lailla.
<pesasa> Käyttin itse Ubuntu Onea hetken aikaa, mutta integrointi KDE:hen oli huono.
<pesasa> Piti itse laittaa prosessi käynnistymään sisään logatessa ja silloinkin kirjautuminen tapahtui Gnomen avainnipun kautta, eli vaati ylimääräisen salasanan kirjoittamisen.
<pesasa> Tomboynhan saa muistaakseni synkkaamaan myös esimerkiksi ssh:n yli omalle palvelimelle.
<smoinen> tale: tomboy-notesit menee kai jotenkin muuten kuin tiedostoina pilveen. niitä ei ainakaan näy mun one-hakemistossa
<smoinen> pesasa: joo, ssh-synkka on myös mahdollista
<pesasa> Mutta eikös tuota Ubuntu Onea päässyt webbiliittymälläkin käyttelemään.
<th_> one.ubuntu.com
<Bularthip> Päevää!
<Bularthip> Kellekkään tullu tutuksi uuden Gnomen graafinen bugaaminen?
<Mkaysi> Gnome kolmosen? En ole vielä huomannut mitään ongelmia.
<Mkaysi> (Vinkki kaikille sen käyttäjille: Asentakaa gnome-tweak-tool, jos ette ole jo asentaneet sitä.)
<Bularthip> Juu Gnome 3. Hetki, laitan shottia
<Bularthip> Katsoppas tuo yläpaneeli -> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008248915336.png
<th_> ati? ;)
<Bularthip> Ja kun siirrän kursorini tuonne ylös vasemmalle tai painan super/Windows nappia nii tavallaa just samallaista efektiä mitä telkkari antaa jos on huono signaali
<Bularthip> Juu, ati
<th_> 11.9- ajureilla toimii, tosin voi unohtaa edelleen opengl-softien käytöt
<Bularthip> ATI*
<th_> rupee ruutu vaan vilkkumaan
<Hejkki> gnome 3:sas mulla on säädettynä mouse-button-modifieriksi Super ja sitten myös Super+numero vaihtaa työtilan välillä. tästä on pelkkää ongelmaa ollut kun päivitin ubuntu 11.10, (11.04:ssä gnome3:lla toimi ok)
<Hejkki> monesti super jää pohjaan jne
<Hejkki> (logo-nappula / windowsnappi tai mikskä sitä haluaakin kutsua)
<Hejkki> joutuu sit kirjautuun ulos ja tuleen takas sisää monasti ennenku alkaa pelittää
<Bularthip> th_, mulla näyttäso levan 11.8 :o
<th_> jeb, runnoin käsipelilä ton 11.9 sisään mut kai pitää odottaa 11.10 catalystiä
<th_> tosin unity > gnome-shell
<Bularthip> Nooh, käynnistän koneeni uudelleen ja katotaan tapahtuuko mitään
<Hejkki> imho unity on turhakkeista turhin, gnome3 on pop :> mut ei sitä pidä toisten mielipiteistä välittää aina
<th_> ei tapahdu
<th_> gnome-shell ei toimi atin poropietariajurilla ja täts it
<th_> :)
<Hejkki> jaa :>
<Bularthip> Hmm.. :/
<Bularthip> Eli en millää saa toimiin oikein, vai?
<th_> 11.9:llä ei oo noita grafiikkabugeja mutta mitään opengl-softia ei voi käyttää gnome-shellin kanssa
<Mkaysi> Edit: ongelma löytyi. Virransäästö asetuksia ei kunnioiteta.
<Mkaysi> Oho, käyttäjän vika. Asetukset säädetty väärässä paikassa :)
<Bularthip> Hmm.. mietin just et tarviinkoha mitää opengl-softia
<th_> no mää tykkään peleistäni eikä oo kivaa ku ruutu vaan vilkkuu =P
<Bularthip> Nohnoh, se tuo ainaki vähän haastetta :D
<Bularthip> Noo mä en ainakaa pelaa enää mitää nii en niistä ainakaa menetä mitää
<Bularthip> Hmm.. No kui vaikee on sitten asentaa ne 11.9:t?
<th_> ei se vaikeeta mut toki aina vähän riskialtista
<Bularthip> Ai kui?
<th_> ei mitenkää epätavallista että jotain hajoo :D
<Bularthip> Hmmh :D
<th_> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<th_> sudo apt-get remove –purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<th_> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<Bularthip> Hmm
<Bularthip> No kokeillaaha :D
<th_> sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneirich
<th_> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<th_> sudo aticonfig --initial
<th_> sit boottaat ja toivot parasta :D
<th_> oho oneiric eikä oneirich
<th_> ulkomuistista heittelen
<Bularthip> Jos en toivo parasta nii miten siin sit käy?
<th_> no sit vaan toi remove uusiks ja install noille paketeille ni saa distron version takas
<th_> tai kai sen pitäis fallbackata siihen avoimeen ajuriin kans
<th_> jossain tosin neuvottiin että jos ton asennuksen jälkeen avoin tuppaa väkisin ni se pitäis poistaa että tajuaa käyttää tota uutta fgrlx
<th_> http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/how-to-install-atiamd-catalyst-linux-driver-11-9-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9kvcZY -> How to Install ATI/AMD Catalyst Linux Driver 11.9 in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot? | The Hectic Geek
<th_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Bularthip> Hmm niin joo, en nää kunnolla näitäkää tekstejä tässä nii ennoo varma näänkö nyt kokonaa nuo komennot :P
<th_> tosin suosittelen ton installerin suoraan ajamisen sijaan tota --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric ni saa .debit
<Bularthip> No tuolta linkistähän mä ne näänki
<th_> Bularthip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver toi on hyvä pistää bookmarkkeihin jos jotain hajoo
<Bularthip> Eihän tää yhtään pelota
<Bularthip> tosin en oo saanu viel alotettuakaan
<Bularthip> sh: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Bularthip> Hmm.. eikö se oo AMD eikä ati :o
<Bularthip> Noo eipä kai
<kalle_> pelaan vain yhtä peliä, pippeliä
<Hejkki> biippa: amd == ati
<Hejkki> tai toisteppäi
<th_> ati brändäys on näyttiksissä edelleen
<Hejkki> nii
<Hejkki> vois lähteä päiväunille
<Hejkki> ja sulkea tämän tIRChakkeen
<Hejkki> /quit tIRChake (turhake irc) kiinni
<smoinen> pesasa: pääsee käyttämään webissä myös (ubuntu one), mutta tomboy-lappujen poisto pitää tehdä siellä yksitellen
<Bularthip> No emmää ny saa noita vanhoja edes poistettua kunnolla ja 11.9 asennus herjaa niistä joten antaa olla, pysyttäydyn Unityssä :P
<th_> =P
<Bularthip> Mutta kiitos kuitenkin
<Bularthip> Saako Xchatissa niin että kun sen käynnistää nii se yhistää quakenettiin ja tänne freenodiin samalla?
<Bularthip> Ku mulla yhistää vua tonne quakenettii enkä tiä kui sais tänne ton kans automaattisesti
<tale> Bularthip: Saa kyllä, mutten enää muista ulkoa miten se tehtiin.
<Bularthip> MJoo ku minäkää ennoo löytäny
<Bularthip> Nii aivan, saakohan Unityyn Show Desktop nappulaa johkii jolla pääsis asap työpöydälle, eikä tarviis pienentää jokaista aukiolevaa ikkunaa?
<tale> Bularthip: Tässä on ohje usealle palvelimelle yhdistämisestä: http://www.fury.fi/~raven/irssi-opas/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cMHUAt -> Irssi-opas by Eero Tyni
<tale> Hetkonen, toi opas on irssi, vaikka googletin x-chat.
<tale> Bularthip: No tässä: http://eglug.org/book/export/html/564
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EkJh13 -> IRC/XChat Howto
<tale> Bularthip: Kohdassa "Registering and Auto connecting".
<Bularthip> Kiitoksia, eipä kyllä ollu kun yhen ruksin päässä :P
<th_> Bularthip: super-d
<th_> näyttää työpöydän siis
<th_> super-d taas palauttaa
<th_> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/814f60dd87f7e4d97e098cbb03c77e09 pistät ton viikoks taustakuvaks ni oot unity-guru
<Bularthip> ha :D
<th_> super-w kans kannattaa pitää mielessä
<th_> =P
<Echramath> ...taitaa olla monitorinvaihtoaika...
<Bularthip> Eipäs toimi muuten super-D
<th_> unity2d?
<th_> asenna ne poroajurit takas =PP
<Bularthip> Poroajurit on joo, ja pelkkä Unity
<th_> njaa
<th_> pitäis toimia. entäs super-w ?
<Bularthip> Täytyy kyl kattoo josko shortcutseissa olis jotain tiwtoo
<Bularthip> Super-w toimii juu
<th_> toi on tosin 11.04 ajalta toi cheat sheetti
<th_> metroseksuaali macci edessä ni ei voi tarkistaa
<Bularthip> :(
<th_> olisin asentanu ajat sit ubuntun tähän muttakun ei toi "super"drive lue cdrweitä eikä suostu boottaamaan usbitikulta =PP
<Bularthip> Eip muuten oo näppäimistön pikanäppäinvalikossakaan mitään tuosta
<th_> compizconfig lienee oikee paikka ettiä
<th_> sieltä sai bindattua kans jostain ruudunlaitaan
<th_> classisesti ite oon käyttäny vasenta laitaa show desktop ja oikeeta exposelle eli toi super-w
<Bularthip> Alt+F9 minimoi aktiivisen ikkunan, joten kai sen vois bindata uudelleen jotenkin järkevimmin ja aina hakata sitä nii kauan että pääsee työpöydälle
<th_> eti mielummin se sieltä compizconfigista vaan :)
<th_> tai sit voit hypätä eri workspacelle mikä on tyhjä :P
<th_> mitenköhän noita lensejä koodataan, jos tekis semmosen
<th_> shöy desktop nabbi
<Bularthip> Emmää ainakaa cccsm:stä osaa laittaa sitä ku pitäs vissii tietää se komento
<Bularthip> Jjaha
<Bularthip> Mullako ei oo oikeuksia tehä kirjottaa kovolle :o
<Bularthip> Juu eijole ei :D
<Bularthip> No mitäs helvettiä
<Bularthip> Onkohan kukaan koskaan käyttänyt pysdmiä?
<Bularthip> No johan on
<Bularthip> Osaakohan kukaan sanoo miksi en vissii enää ookkaa Administraattori :D
<Bularthip> Erittäin siistiä.
<Bularthip> Ja täälläkö sit ei oo ketää hereillä :<
<tuhoojabotti> Oon
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en tiiä, missä täällä on.
<tuhoojabotti> Ite oon alteilla.
<Bularthip> Noo tarpeeksi hyvä. Osaatkohan neuvoo yhtään, multa vissii lähti roottioikeudet tai jotain, ei mitään hajua
<Bularthip> Tai siis administraattorihan mä oon mutten käytännössä voi tehä paljoa mitään
<tuhoojabotti> Miksi sun pitäisi olla rootti?
<Bularthip> Tai siis no, meinaan että en vissiin oo enää edes Administraattori
<tuhoojabotti> Tarviiko sun olla?
<Bularthip> Jos meen käyttäjätilin hallintaan, en voi unlokata sitä, väittää että täytyy ottaa Administraattoriin yhteys. Tolleen esimerkiksi
<Bularthip> No siis juu, onhan tää kuitenni mun oma kone
<tuhoojabotti> Jaajaa
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Bularthip> Jjup :D
<Bularthip> Eilen huutelin #ubuntu että miten saan kovoni automounttaamaan koneen mukana, ja siellä autettiin mua asentamaan pysdm, eli Storage Device Manager. Sieltä sain kovon automounttaamaan mutta nyt tänään huomasin että kovolle on tullu read-only mode, enkä saa sitä poies päältä.
<Bularthip> Ja vaikkapa Mozillassa, mun kirjainmerkit on kadonnu koska ilmeisesti en pääse käyttää sitä kansiota missä se on :p
<tuhoojabotti> Automountin oon tehny käsin konffeihin.
<Bularthip> Noo nii mäki kokeilin muttaku en saanu toimimaa, oon kuitenki vielä aika uus Linuxin/ubuntun kans
<Bularthip> Tuntuu erittäin alistavalta :()
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<Bularthip> Onko mitää hajua mitäs mun pitää tehä? Mulla ei tietty oo Live CD:täkää ^
<tuhoojabotti> USB on pop
<gildean> joo, usb-livellä sisään, levyn mounttaus ja fstab esiin
<gildean> siellä on joku virhe
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Bularthip> Jjup, jälleen näyttäis toimivan. Mutta, Mozillan kirjainmerkit katos! :
<Bularthip> :D*
<tuhoojabotti> No eks synkkää
<Bularthip> Noo heivaan ny poies ton pysdmin ja automounttaan toisen kovon ja yhden osion fstabista, mutten oo kyl yhtää varma kui törkeesti mä sillä rikon tän ^^
<ari_> moi
<ari_> Moi, päivitin ubuntu palvelimeni uusimpaan versioon, ja tämä nykyinen menee itsestään lepotilaan jolloin siihen ei voi ottaa yhteyttä. Aiemmassa ei ilmeisesti ollut tämä ominaisuus oletuksena käytössä tai aika oli ainakin suuri. Miten tämän saa muutettua?
<gildean> aika mielenkiintosta
<ari_> Kieltämättä :)
<gildean> alunperin ihan palvelinasennus eikä esim. puukotettu desktoppi?
<ari_> ihan palvelinasennus.. aikaa en tarkalleen osaa sanoa, mutta noin pari tuntia kun se idlenä on niin lepotilaan menee
<harriv> sanooko /var/log/messages jotain?
<harriv> siis onko tuossa lokissa jotain asiaan liittyvää?
<harriv> hmm, tuo on itselläni tyhjä
<ari_> tuota kyseistä logia selailin tuossa hetki sitten.. se on niin täynnä tavaraa, että jotain yksittäistä riviä on turhauttavaa etsiä.. sieltä jotain kyllä löytyisi
<ari_> hmm.. vai oliko tuo vastaus tähän keskusteluun vai uusi kysymys? :)
<gildean> koita grepata vaikka power tai power/state
<gildean> lokeista siis
<ari_> ei näy muuta kuin normaaliin käynnistykseen liittyvää
<ari_> jossainhan tuon asetuksen on oltava mutta missä ihmeessä?
<Wompatti> ari_: bios-asetukset kunnossa?
<ari_> on kyllä.. rajulla googlettamisella taitaa jollain muullakin olla sama ongelma. Mitään toimivaa ratkaisua en kyllä toistaiseksi ole löytänyt.
<gildean> entäs jos vaikka vaan poistat pm-utilsin tyyliin sudo apt-get purge pm-utils && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pm-utils
<gildean> poistat ja uudelleenasennat siis
<ari_> vois tota kyllä kokeilla..
<gildean> no toi ois ainakin helpoin koklata
<gildean> ja kokemuksesta voin sanoa et siinä päivityksessä on vaan saattanu mennä jotain vituiks ton paketin osalta
<ari_> Katellaan mitä tapahtuu tuon jälkeen.. palailen asiaan ja kerron miten kävi. Kiitos avusta :)
<ari_> Ja tosiaan tosta päivityksestä.. olisi pitänyt pysyä edellisessä
<ari_> Palaillaan.. moimoi
<ihme> hei, onko täällä jengiä paikalla?
<tale> ihme: Kyllä on.
<tale> Menenkin nyt nukkumaan, öitä.
<ihme> öitä.
<ihme> kuinka sopivaa.
<Wompatti> ihme: kerro mikä on ongelmana
<ihme> ajattelin heittää nopean evokysymyksen ubuntun asennukseen liittyen.
<ihme> koneellani on tällä hetkellä rinnakkain windows 7 ja ubuntu 10.04.
<ihme> kun yritän asentaa 11.10:n levyltä, se ei onnistu. mitä en ole ymmärtänyt?
<Wompatti> ihme: missä vaiheessa asennus katkeaa?
<ihme> kun käynnistän levyltä, käynnistys on aivan normaali.
<ihme> ikään kuin pesässä ei ns. olisi mitään.
<gildean> sen pitäis tarjota asennuksessa mahdollisuutta asentaa sen 10.04:n päälle
<ihme> toisaalta kun isken levyn sisään windowsissa, normaali asennustyökalu aukeaa.
<Echramath> Eiks se käynnisty levyltä.
<Echramath> Windowsin autorun on erikseen.
<Echramath> Toisaalta voisit päivittää sen?
<gildean> jos sul on pokkaa, ni voi myös käynnistää päivityksen 10.04:n sisältä
<gildean> alt+f2 ja gksu update-manager -d
<ihme> se tarjoaa 10.10.
<gildean> nii, suoraan et kyl pysty päivittämään 10.04->11.10
<Wompatti> Itse kopioisin /etc-hakemiston ja /home-osion alaiset hakemistot ja asentaisin puhtaalle levylle.
<gildean> juuh
<gildean> se olis parempi
<gildean> http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<ihme> teoriassahan voisin 10.04 -> 10.10  -> 11.04 -> 11.10, mutta...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<ihme> kiitos.
<tuhoojabotti> Vannon uudelleenasennuksen sanaan.
<ihme> rakastan teitä.
<gildean> kiitos
<gildean> :D
<ihme> näyttää siltä, että todella koulutan itseäni tänäyönä.
<ihme> taidankin lähteä heti säätämään tästä.
<ihme> tiedossa on luultavasti kaaos, mutta ei se mitään.
<ihme> hyvää yötä.
<inks> ja kiitos hyvä hei. hävettää nyt tääkii.
<inks> jaahas. olipahan taas näköjään vahinkopaste. :D
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-22
<Xanthe> tere
<Xanthe> onko kokemuksia siitä että kun asentaa amd sivujen kautta näyttiksen ajurit niin häviää tästä uusimmasta ubuntusta  "työpöydältä" kaikki ikonit ja nuo sivu palkit?
<Xanthe> Vielä se ettei ole juuri linuxi kokemuksia paljolti kuin vain joskus koetellut ja nyt on vain tämä ongelma. On muuten hirveesti parantunut ja helpottunut ubuntun käyttö sitten 7.1 ubuntun.
<gildean> ootko koittanu ajaa unity --replace
<gildean> eli alt+ctrl+f1 ja loggaat sisään ja sit unity --replace
<gildean> ja sit ctrl+alt+f7
<gildean> ni pääset takas työpöydälle
<Xanthe> koetetaan
<Xanthe> siis tuommoiseksi meni heti kun uudelleen käynnistyi
<gildean> joo, vastaavan ongelman saa aikaseks kosauttamalla compizin plugarit
<gildean> joka tossa tod. näk. on käyny
<topyli> itselläni on onneksi intel-tavaroita vaan, mutta kokemuksia tuommoisesta näkyy olevan yhteisössä kosolti. eli asennat atin tai nvidian poro-ajurit ja kaikki särkyy
<Xanthe> heh
<topyli> yleensä neuvona näkyy olevan "joo älä mene asentamaan niitä"
<Xanthe> onko hyvää vaihtoehtoisia ajureita että sais pelit pyörimään
<Xanthe> sitten
<gildean> tää oli hyvä sivu, voi käydä kohta kohdalta läpi ja kattoa että kaikki on kunnossa: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hLB5lK -> Missing top and side panels in Unity: Troubleshooting, Ubuntu Natty / Oneiric - TuxGarage: Tutorials, News, Troubleshooting
<gildean> tolla vinkillä kohassa "reset compiz" oon korjannu jo useemman kerran saman ongelman
<Xanthe> btw noobbi kysymys miten saan komento konsolin sit esille kun ei oikein löydä sitä mistään
<gildean> ctrl+alt+f1-6
<Xanthe> ok
<gildean> kuus terminaalia oletuksena
<gildean> jos compiz on kosahtanu, ni tuskin toimii nimittäin työpöydällä ctrl+alt+t jolla normaalisti saa terminaalin auki työpöydällä
<topyli> joko tuo on oletuksena? itse muistelen että olen joutunut asettamaan sen
<Xanthe> kaik launcherit lähti silloin jne... Mut joku yläpalkki jäi kuitenkin. Näin selvennyksenä
<Xanthe> Mutta yläpalkissa ei lukenut juuri mitään
<Xanthe> sellainen tyhjä palkki
<gildean> hmm, no toi toisaalta vois kuulostaa siltä, että se työpöytä on vaan liian iso
<gildean> mut vaikee sanoo
<gildean> topyli: on ollu oletuksena jo useemman vuoden muistaakseni
<topyli> gildean: joo en vain ole huomannut kun mulla on tuo muutenkin ollut
<Xanthe> noh jospa sitä alistuis ostamaan uuden näytönohjaimen
<Xanthe> koettais pärjäillä näin vähän aikaa
<Xanthe> pittää vielä käydä ram palikat läpi
<gildean> Xanthe: ei unity-2d:kään mikään huono oo
<gildean> vaikka ei se yhtä hyvä ja käytettävä oo kun 3d
<Xanthe> windows ei suostunut menemään enään "Windows käynnistyy" -animaation läpi
<Xanthe> sit asensin ubuntun
<Xanthe> tätä aikaisemmin tapahtunutta*
<Xanthe> irroittelin näytönohjaimesta muistisiilet jne jotka oli liimattuna
<Xanthe> ja vaihdoin vesijäähy blokin
<Xanthe> sit koetin emolevyllä kiinalaisadapterin kanssa kahta näytönohjainta crossfire virityksellä muttei tullut kuvaa
<Xanthe> sit otin toisen näyttiksen pois ja tässä sitä ollaan
<topyli> alkaa tuntua siltä ettei suurin ongelma olekaan softassa :)
<gildean> eli jos et huomannu, ni kirjautumis-ikkunassa voit klikata sitä rattaan kuvaa ja valita toisen työpöytä-session
<Xanthe> windows ei parane vaikka vetää uudelleen asennuksen ihan formatoinnin kautta
<gildean> no sit se kone on paskana
<Xanthe> noh kiitokset avusta mie tästä lähden
<topyli> taistelumieltä vaan
<Qrc> mitähän kannattaisi lähteä yrittämään, kun puhtaan 11.10 asennuksen jälkeen ei bootatessa tullut kuin mustaa, fglrx:t asennettuna näkyy splash ja sitten mustaa
<Qrc> näyttiksenä hd5670
<Qrc> ei toimi dvi:n eikä hdmi:n kautta
<Qrc> niin ja ubuntun asensin alternate installin kautta kun ei tavallinen yllättäen toiminut
<kamidi> @Qrc: Kun buntu on buutannut ja näkyy vain mustaa, paina CTRL+F1. Itsellä oli sama juttu 11.10+fglrx+alternate install
<Qrc> ei kyllä tapahdu mitään...
<kamidi> :(
<kamidi> harmi ettei tuosta ollut apua. olin melko varma että sama juttu sullakin
<Qrc> en kyllä sit tiiä kun on tossa asennellu-poistanu-asennelle eri ajureita
<gildean> sitten se tarkottaa että x koittaa hakea ajuria jota ei oo olemassa
<Qrc> oiskohan helpoin asentaa kokonaan uudestaan ja sit recoveryn kautta fglrx?
<gildean> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/877742
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 877742 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "compiz is not started after removing fglrx proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]
<Kurko> mikähän tätä spotifyä vaivaa kunei se soita enään paikallisia tiedostoja
<Jueisa> forum.ubuntu-fi.orgin rekisteröimisen aktivointiviestit ei tällä hetkellä toimi?
<Vene> nyt olis avulle tarvetta, kyseessä wlan ongelma telewell ea-510 kanssa :P
<Purjo> hih
<Vene> Purjo nyt hiljaa :)
<ighea> on muuten EA510
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-23
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenStreetMap
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TwKBEr -> Viikko 43 - Open Street Map | Viikon VALO
<gildean> ea510 taitaa wlanilla kyykätä jo jossain alle 500 yhteyttä/s
<gildean> kyl se pelkkänä siltana toimii mainiosti
<gildean> tai pelkkänä wlanina ihan ok
<gildean> mut ei sil voi sekä reitittää, että käyttää tukiasemana
<ighea> valitettavasti näin
<ighea> tehokäytössä
<gildean> tai voi, jos netin käyttö on vuodelta 2000
<gildean> nykyään tavallisella webbisivullakin tulee jo kymmeniä yhteyksiä
<gildean> jos siis ei blokkaa mainoksia ja kaikkia seurantaskriptejä jne.
<gildean> siitä voi kyl tehä sekä sillan että tukiaseman
<gildean> jollon se toimii ihan ok
<gildean> eli laittaa portit 3 ja 4 siltaamaan, vie siitä jollekkin reitittimelle adsl:n joka saa ulko-ip:n, sitten siitä reitittimestä ea510:n porttiin 1 tai 2 jotka asetetaan reitittävään tilaan
<gildean> mut otetaan ea510:sta natti, palomuuri, dhcp jne. pois päältä
<gildean> mut laitetaan wlan käyttöön
<gildean> ea510-adsl-bridge-port<--->router-wan<--->router-lan<--->ea510-lan-port
<torde> näkeekö jostain jälkikäteen, mitä paketteja toi releasen päivitys poisti/lisäsi?
<Jueisa> Terve! Miten ubuntu-fi.orgin keskustelualueeseen pääsee tällä hetkellä rekisteröitymään, kun aktivointiviestit ei lähde eteenpäin?
<makinen> mistä saan järkevän näköisen gnome-teeman?
<makinen> tää ruskea on ihan hirveä
<makinen> ja miten saan napit oikeaan reunaan
<makinen> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wXK8bP -> Move Window Buttons Back to the Right in Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 - How-To Geek
<makinen> tolla yritin mut ei onnannut
<makinen> ja miten saan focuksen seuraamaan kursoria
<makinen> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/focus_mode mouse
<makinen> tommosen ajoin mut ei toimi
<makinen> vai eiks noi gconfin asetukset vaan tule voimaan atm
<makinen> vai herranjestas eikö noita ole edes mahdollista asettaa gnome 3:ssa
<makinen> 11.10 siis
<makinen> ja potkin tästä unityn pois apt-get --purge remove unity -komennolla
<makinen> vierityspalkkikin on ihan hirveä
<tale> makinen: Asenna joku muu ikkunointiohjelman ja työpöytäympäristö sen Unityn tilalle.
<makinen> metacity tässä on
<makinen> potkin unityn pois jo
<makinen> mut ei tää metacity tottele noita gconf-avaimia
<tale> makinen: Pitäisikö gconfin osata säätää metacityä ja unityä?
<makinen> emmä vaan tiedä
<gildean> kyl gconffin metacityä pitäs osata säätää
<tale> makinen: Eikös ensin kannattaisi lukea ohjeista millä työkalulla noi sun haluamasi hommat kuuluu tehdä ja vasta sitten alkaa säätelemään.
<gildean> siellä pitäs olla apps/metacity
<gildean> kuhan muistaa bootata dm:n asetuksen jälkeen
<gildean> eli esim. sudo service lightdm restart
<makinen> tale: no oon mä näitä ennenkin säätänyt
<makinen> ahaa okei
<makinen> ah ihanaa
<makinen> nyt on sloppy focus ja napit oikeassa paikassa
<makinen> vieläkun saisi ulkonäön järkeväksi
<gildean> semmonen on aika hyvä teema kun nord
<gildean> http://0rax0.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Nord-214295138
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gSOgeU -> GNOME Shell: Nord by *0rAX0 on deviantART
<makinen> vois kokeilla
<makinen> mistä saan ton käyttöön?
<makinen> "- - use a theme-selector extension to select it."
<makinen> ei sano mitään
<gildean> löytynee jos pistät siihen hakuun theme-selector
<Echramath> Hei, onko gimpille semmoista systeemiä, että kuvasta vois valita kaks pistettä ja niiden väliin viiva, ja sit se kääntäis sen kuvan sen mukaan suoraan?
<makinen> siis onko tota repoissa ollenkaan?
<makinen> ei näköjään
<gildean> nii, se ei ollukkaan joo missään vakiona
<gildean> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MIcObx -> Official GNOME Shell Extensions Available In The WebUpd8 GNOME 3 PPA For Ubuntu 11.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<makinen> "ThemeSelector GNOME Shell extension is a new, unofficial GNOME Shell extension that adds a new tab in the Activities overview where all the GNOME Shell themes (not GTK themes!) installed under ~/.themes show up"
<makinen> ei mulla oo Activities-nimistä menua
<makinen> gnome-tweak-toolsista ku katson niin siellä shell extensions -tabin alla ei oo mitään
<makinen> pfft
<makinen> pitääks tässä olla unity päällä
<makinen> vai mikä hitto toi edes on
<kamidi> gnome-tweak-toolsissa pitää ensin aktivoida se extension
<makinen> joo se on auki, mutta shell extensions -tabissa ei näy mitään
<kamidi> sun pitää olla kirjautuneena gnome-shell (Gnome) sessioon jotta näkyy
<kamidi> ei unity
<kamidi> tai siis ubuntu sessioon
<makinen> unityn poistin apt-getillä
<makinen> oonkohan valinnut jonkin väärän session gdm:stä?
<kamidi> kokeile kirjautua ulos ja valita sitten gnome sessio
<makinen> siinä oli vaan gnome classa
<makinen> classic
<makinen> ja sama ilman efektejä sekä user defined session tjs
<kamidi> sun pitää asentaa gnome-ession ja gnome-shell
<kamidi> *gnome-session
<makinen> joo ei onnaa
<makinen> molemmat on nyt asennettuna, ja gdm:ään ilmestyi uusi gnome-niminen sessio, mutta sen kun käynnistää niin ihan kuin puuttuisi koko wm
<makinen> tai puuttuukin
<makinen> ei oo esim. millään ikkunoilla yläpalkkeja eikä niitä voi liikuttaa
<kamidi> jaa-a .. ootkohan poistanut aiemmin sitten jotain tarpeellista
<makinen> varmaankin
<makinen> sanoin tosiaan sudo apt-get --purge remove unity
<kamidi> asenna takaisin?
<makinen> kokeillaas
<makinen> no nyt käynnistyi ubuntu-sessio
<makinen> mut tässä on unity ja gnome-tweak-tools näyttää edelleen tyhjää shell extensioneiden alla
<kamidi> joo mutta nyt sitten kirjaudut ulos ja kirjaudut takaisin gnome sessioon
<makinen> ok
<makinen> edelleen käynnistyy pelkkä nautilus
<makinen> tosin alussa vilahtaa myös se yläpalkki jossa on activities-menu
<kamidi> ok ... tuota tuota... mun tiedot kyllä alkaa loppumaan tässä vaiheessa. se yläpalkki kuitenkin näkyy hetken tms?
<makinen> juu vilahtaa ja sit se korvautuu nautiluksen yläpalkilla
<kamidi> eli se siis menee fallback sessioon ilmeisesti. se taasen tarkoittanee sitä että näytönohjainajurit ei ole kunnossa
<makinen> aa
<makinen> (EE) failed to load fglrx (module does not exist, 0)
<makinen> johtuiskohan tosta
<kamidi> luultavasti joo. asenna joko buntun reposta fglrx tai sitten haet atin/amdn sivuilta uusimman nyt 11.09
<kamidi> itselläni oli ongelma gnome shelling kanssa jos en hakenut atin sivuilta uusinta
<makinen> jaa ei fglrx tue enää mun näytönohjainta
<makinen> radeon-ajurilla täytyy mennä
<makinen> jos se vaan toimisi :f
<kamidi> radeon ajurista en tiedä mitään :/ tai siis tiedän sen verran että buntu pelittää ihan hyvin ilman fglrxääkin
<kamidi> performance ja powersaving ei taas pelitä radeon ajurilla ja siksi asennankin aina fglrxn
<makinen> joo siis X kai tunnistaa mitä ajureita pitää käyttää
<makinen> ja fglrx on sen ykkösvaihtoehto
<makinen> mut mun käsittääkseni se fallbackaa kuitenkin radeoniin
<makinen> mitä haluankin
<makinen> kysymys kuuluu miksi se ei toimi
<makinen> liittynee tähän:
<makinen> makinen@nc4010:~$ glxinfo
<makinen> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kamidi> niin ja fglrx asennuksen jälkeen voi heittää sudo aticonfig --initial niin se luo xorg.conf tiedoston fglrxää varten
<makinen> joo, mut fglrx ei tosiaan enää tue tätä atin korttia
<kamidi> ok
<makinen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717032/
<makinen> tuolla o mun x:n loki
<makinen> ja jos oikein tulkitsen nii se ottaa radeon-ajurin ihan oikein käyttöön
<kamidi> venaas
<kamidi> mikä kortti sulla muuten on?
<makinen> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)
<makinen> hidas romuhan tää läppäri on mut fyysisesti ihana
<kamidi> mjaa-a ... ei kait siinä muuta kuin että sitten "tehosteita/3d" ei saa päälle ja koska ei saa niin käytössä on vain unity 2d ja gnome-fallback-session
<makinen> jeps
<kamidi> tosin, mun juttuihin ei kannata luottaa liikaa koska en tod ole expertti :)
<makinen> joo tuskin se 3d-ajureista o kiinni
<makinen> ku unity 3d kuitenkin toimii
<makinen> noh laitan tähän sit kubuntun
<makinen> jaksa säätää enempää
<kamidi> harmi etten voinut olla avuksi enempää :(
<torde> mitä tapahtuu, kun ajan makella gcc:tä, ja ennen oneiric-päivitystä softa käänty ihan hyvin, mutta nyt päivityksen jälkeen sanoo vain "undefined reference" kaikista ulkosten kirjastojen funktioista?
<torde> esim. alsaan liittyvistä
<torde> ja gcc:n parametrina on -lasound
<torde> jahas, selvis. pitää olla noi -lasoundit nykyään vasta objectien jälkeen
<torde> luetaan niitä release noteseja
<harriv> kuka niitä lukee..
<gildean> luetaan vast sitten ku jotain on menny rikki eikä saada tuntien kiroilulla kuntoon
<torde> jep..
<torde> tosin pakko kyllä ihmetellä, että miten sellaseen ohjelmaan ku GCC on tehty tollanen muutos
<gildean> kai siihen ihan järkevä selitys löytyy jos lähtee esim. gcc:n dev-ml:ää pläräämään
<torde> joo siis kyllä se syy lukee tossa release noteseilla :)
<torde> mut ois sen silti voinu toteuttaa jotenkin toisin, niin että säilyy taakkepäinyhteensopivuus
<rhkfin> Moikka! Kaksi identtistä levyä RAID1-pakassa, ext[3,4] varustettuna. Onnistuuko osioiden koon kasvattaminen hukkaamatta ko. osiolla olevaa tietoa (sieltä osiolta tietysti lähtee tiedot minkä tila otetaan käyttöön)?
<makinen> levy irti raidista, suurennat osiota, boottaat siltä, toiselle sama juttu ja annat synkata
<rhkfin> Ehkä seuraavalla levyjen puhdistuskerralla vihdoin otan LVM:n käyttöön..
<makinen> en oo kyl sit ikinä käyttänyt linuxin softaraidia
<makinen> btrfs:n mirroria vaan
<rhkfin> makinen: noi ei oo buuttilevyjä, pelkkää dataa. Mut siis veikkaat että toi raid ei vaikuttais mitenkään? Eli levy kerrallaan osion kasvatus, tiedostojärjestelmän kasvatus, sit kiinni systeemiin ja antaa synkata..?
<rhkfin> Meinaan asentaa ne kasvatettuina uuteen järjestelmään. Pitääkö sille jotenkin kertoa että ne on raidilevyjä?
<makinen> noo eikös niiden osioiden tyypiksi ole merkattu raid ni kerneli kyl siitä tunnistaa raid-pakan
<makinen> mut joo emmä kyllä osaa vastata oikeasti kysymykseesi. Veikkaisin että osion kasvattamisen jälkeen voi vaan suoraan kasvattaa raid-pakan kokoa
<makinen> ja sen jälkeen tiedostojärjestelmän
<rhkfin> Osion kasvattaminen 'taaksepäin' ei vissiin onnistu, vai..?
<rhkfin> Eli lopusta jatkaminen on oukkei mutta alun siirtäminen kohti levyn alkua ei vissiin oo..?
<mjr> ei suoraan, pitäis ruveta siirtämään ensin
<rhkfin> When recreating the partition, make sure you create it with the same starting disk cylinder as before! Otherwise, the resize operation will certainly not work, and you may lose your entire filesystem.
<mjr> ja joo, kyl sen pitäis toimia vaan kasvattamalla partition ensin ja sit raidia ja fs:ää kuten toi sanoi
<rhkfin> okei
<rhkfin> Tässä on nykyiset osiot, kummallakin on identtiset: http://pastebin.com/NxWiazck
<rhkfin> sda1-sda4 voi lähteä menemään. Mut tuleeko ongelmaks että toi sda5 on laajennetulla..?
<mjr> ei se, mutta eiks tossa myös noi raidit ole levyn lopussa, ts. ei tilaa kasvattaa taaksepäin?
<rhkfin> mjr: taaksepäin as in kohti levyn alkua
<rhkfin> Eli haluisin kasvattaa ton vikan osion koko levyn kokoseks
<mjr> ai siellä oli tyhjää tilaa, en huomannu
<mjr> joo, sen pitäis olla oogoo
<rhkfin> Tipuin.
<mjr> parted/gparted varmaan osais tehdä "siistimmin" kuin tuhoamalla partitio ja luomalla uusi samalle alkukohdalle, mutta "pitäis" sen niinkin käydä
<rhkfin> mjr: mun käsittääkseni ongelma on just se että se alkukohta pitäis siirtää
<mjr> ai, käsitin väärin
<rhkfin> sda5 on siis se mitä haluan kasvattaa. sda1-4 haluan tyhjätä, poistaa
<rhkfin> eli antaa 5:lle noiden 1-4 tilan
<rhkfin> jees
<rhkfin> Voiko/onko tarvetta muuttaa extended ja looginen primääriks?
<rhkfin> Ja onko jonkin näistä alkukohtaa mahdollista siirtää tuhoamatta datoja?
<mjr> no, sitten on varmaan suoraviivaisinta pistää toinen levy paskaksi, tehdä sinne yksi partitio joka on koko levyn kokoinen, laittaa siihen degradettu raidi, kopioida data sinne, ja sitten pistää toinenkin paskaksi ja lisätä se siihen raidiin mukaan ja antaa synkata
<mjr> ei sillä tyypillä ole mitään väliä, ja ei
<mjr> mutta nukun
<rhkfin> okei ;)
<rhkfin> tänks
<rhkfin> kuulostaa hyvältä ratkaisulta kun on kuitenkin datat vielä lisäks yhdellä usb-levyllä jemmassa niin ehkä mitään ei katoa.. :)
<rhkfin> hotplug raid eli peilaus usb-levylle. MIelenkiintoinen ajatus tavallisen backupin korvaajaks. Läppärille myös mainio backupkeino esim. varkauden varalle.
<rhkfin> jees ja mdadm ....... /dev/ekalevy missing luo raidin vaikka toinen levy puuttuu. Tolla mennään, tänks vielä kertaalleen.
<rhkfin> Mites hei tiedostojärjestelmät. Ensinnäkin käyttääkö joku ext:ssä muuta kuin 1KiB blocksizea? Ja toiseks, käyttääkö joku muita fs:iä kuin extiä? (siis oleellisesti jfs, xfs, reiser..)
<rhkfin> hmm.. raid1 antaa tosiaan kivoja teoreettisia mahdollisuuksia load balancingiin mutta mdadm ei taida sitä tukea
<rhkfin> win7:lla testattu raid1 -setuppia: sekä luku että kirjoitus on nopeampi raidilla kuin yksittäisellä levyllä: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/250390-32-does-raid-increase-read-speed#t1853901
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pnkAzs -> Does RAID 1 actually increase read speed? - NAS-RAID-Technologies - Storage
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-15
<tale> Nakkel: Lokissa /var/log/dpkg.log tai hakemistossa /var/log/apt lienee tietoa mikä device on täynnä.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos yrität sitä dist-upgradea vielä, katso Debianin julkaisumuistiosta miten saat ruudun tapahtumat talletettua, jotta näkyy mitä teet ja mitä tapahtuu.
<tale> Luvussa 4.4.1. Recording the session dokumentissa http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#upgrade-preparations
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zHOoEc -> Chapter 4. Upgrades from Debian 5.0 (lenny)
<IhqTzup> Mikähän tässä on ku ei mitään pysty kääntämään?[4~ Make komento antaa seuraavaa virhettä http://pastebin.com/EGwHyzF
<n1ko> IhqTzup: unknown paste id
<tale> IhqTzup: Unknown Paste ID!
<tale> IhqTzup: Asenna ekaksi paketti build-essential
<IhqTzup> On asennettuna. http://pastebin.com/EGwHyzF4
<tale> IhqTzup: Mitä yrität kääntää? Tuo virhe viittaisi vian olevan makefilessä. Eli puuttuu sääntö miten modules tuotetaan.
<tale> IhqTzup: Onko asennettuna kernel-package
<tale> Eilen kun oli puhe dist-upgradesta, niin tosiaankin Ubuntussa sitä tarvitaan.
<tale> Ubuntun ytimien paketissa on versionumero paketin nimessä, jolloin uusi versio on eri niminen paketti, ja tarvitaan dist-upgrade.
<tale> Ubuntuja olen käyttänyt vaan GUI:n kera, se update manager tekee tuon dist-upgraden omin päin.
<tale> Palvelinkoneissa minulla ei ole GUI mutta asennettuna on Debian, eikä siinä ole dist-upgradea tarvittu.
<elias_a> pesasa: Sitä videota voisi ehkä käyttää uhkailuun...
<elias_a> Jos et heti ala käyttää FLOSSia, muutut tällaiseksi.
<IhqTzup> tale: Mutta tämän saman kääntäminen on aiemmassa ubuntu versiossa onnistunut.
<tale> IhqTzup: Minkä siis? Mikä se on mitä olet kääntämässä?
<tale> IhqTzup: Sinulla siis on nyt asennettuna build-essential ja kernel-package ?
<tale> IhqTzup: Noi asentamalla pitäisi olla tarvittavat palikat ytimen tai ytimeen tulevien kilkkeiden kääntämiseen.
<tale> IhqTzup: Jos noi ei riitä, varmaan siinä lähdekoodissa jossain tiedostossa on sanottu mitä lisäksi tarvitaan.
<IhqTzup> tale: On build-essential ja kernel-package asennettuna. Yritin asentaa bbswitch https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hROqW5 -> Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch · GitHub
<tale> IhqTzup: Onko sinulla kernelin lähdekoodi asennettuna?
<IhqTzup> En tiedä. Kernel headers?
<anger> linux-headers
<IhqTzup> On
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-16
<IhqTzup> Ärsyttää ku tuuletin pyörii kokoajan ku ei saa tätä toista näytönohjainta nyt sammutettua :/
<IhqTzup> En pysty edelleenkään kääntämään mitään.
<crizis> :-|
<IhqTzup> Asensin uusimmat päivitykset ja boottasin nii alko pelittää :)
<IhqTzup> Kivasti sammu[4~ tuo toinen näyttis ja akku kestää nyt lähemmäks 10 tuntia.
<Echramath> Se tunne kun on hukannut hiiriasetukset eikä mikään tunnu enää oikealta kun kaikkea on kokeillut.
<vili_> Asensin Ubuntu 12.10 64b version tämänpäiväisestä dailystä. Muuten onnistui kaikki ihan jees, paitsi että unity tai kai tarkemmin compiz ei suostu toimimaan nvidian current ajureilla. 12.04 toimi vielä tuo 304 ilman ihmeempiä ongelmia. Osaako joku kerot amiten saisi tuon toimimaan
<tale> vili_: Odotat muutaman päivän, ehkä vika korjataan.
<vili_> Ajattelin myös että toivottavasti saisivat korjatuksi tuohon varsinaiseen julkasuun
<tale> vili_: Tai kokeilet eri ajureita. Onko sinulla siis NVidian webbisivulta asennetut ajurit, Ubuntun restricted ajurit vai vapaat nvidian ajurit?
<vili_> kokeilin noita kahta jälkimmäistä ja myös asentaa xedgersin kautta 310 ajurin
<tale> vili_: Joko teit vikailmoituksen? Ei niitä vikoja korjata jos kehittäjät ei tiedä viasta.
<tale> vili_: Tietty tutkit ensin onko sama vika jo ilmoitettu.
<vili_> hmm no tein sen minkä tuo automaattinen systeemi tekee
<vili_> ja yritin ainakin etsiä sen, jossain neuvottiin asentamaan 304.51 jonka tein eikä se toiminut sen paremmin
<kumiorava> nmitähän tunkkais tonne servulle, heittäkää ideoita! jotain jolle ois oikeesti ehkä jopa käyttöä
<kumiorava> http://atte.dy.fi/phpsysinfo tuommosta rautaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WR44Sm -> phpSysInfo - Redirection
<Sysi> rtorrent
<tale> kumiorava: Onko se edes nätin värinen?
<kumiorava> Sysi: transmission on parempi
<kumiorava> tale: komee harmaa delli ja painaa vaa 41kg
<tale> kumiorava: Oho, aika järeä. Minun serveri painaa ainoastaan 35 kg.
<Max^> ei taida ubuntuserveri olla yhtä kevyt ku debian?
<tale> Lieneekö palvelinasennuksessa järin paljon eroa Ubuntulla ja Debianilla. Paitsi Ubuntussa uudempi kerneli vakaassa versiossa.
<Max^> uuden kernelin voi ite laittaa jos tarvitsee
<Sysi> debianissa ei toimi transmission-daemon oikeen tai en vaan osaa
<Max^> osan ohjelmista joutuu kääntämään ite ku nii vanhoja tai sitte ei löydy
<shanttu> käynnistettäessä tuntuu että ihan randomilla yhdistää tai ei. välillä tekee sen että yhteys näyttää networkmanagerissa olevan kunnossa, muttei oikeasti lataa mitään. wlan-ajurit ndiswrapperilla. ifconfig down ja up ei auta
<tale> shanttu: ifconfig ei voi käyttää jos on Network Manager käynnnissä sille interfacelle.
<tale> shanttu: Hommaa WLAN-sovitin, jossa on Linux-ajurit ettei tartte käyttää ndiswrapperia.
<shanttu> se on aina vaihtoehto kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-17
<Max^> kuka idiootti tuonki toiminnon tänne on kehittäny
<tale> Max^: Minkä niin toiminnon?
<Max^> tuo muutaman sekunnin jälkeen tuleva nick vaihto
<Max^> pitäs olla salasana joku 123 että ei tarvii kaivella sellasia mistään
<tale> Max^: IRC-asiakasohjelmassa voinee säätää automaattisen tunnistautumisen.
<crizis> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muoti-kauneus/art-1288508157210.html?ref=ts-tf-promo7 hmmm pitänee lähettää kuva tonne :D
<tale> Kaunein tatuointi? Voiko semmoista olla?
<n1ko> miksei voisi
<tale> Taitaa olla oksymoron tuo kaunein tatuointi.
<n1ko> onpas ahdasmielistä
<crizis> vähän mielipidekysymys ja henkilökohtanen maku mitä itteeensä neulaa, enkä kyl tykkää muiden tatskoja arvostella sen enempää
<crizis> ainakaan negatiivisesti
<crizis> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/44e8f677c375d3de046f947995bf0654 ^^
<n1ko> Aiheita on hankala arvostella, mutta kyllä jäljessä on eroa :)
<n1ko> et siinä mielessä tatska mitä ei koskaan haluaisi omaan nahkaan voi olla kovinkin näyttävä. Toki "kaunein" on kyllä ihan väärä adjektiivi, mutta :)
<crizis> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/51dc10aeb5f51b33c7eee92f0aa51257 corpse bride && http://www.foopics.com/showfull/b04512ebdda0a9909a55fb1b89aabbb9 ruusutopit ^^
<anacron> tale: voiks koodi olla kaunista
<crizis> vain jos se on c:tä
<crizis> :)
<n1ko> liian mainstream
<Tm_T> meneepäs iloisesti taas offtopikiksi
<anacron> sellasii me irkkaajat ollaan
<czr_> koodi voi helpostikin olla kaunista. ainakin jos se ilmaisee jotain elegantisti tai ratkaisee ongelman helposti luettavalla tavalla
<czr_> (aka, vastakohta on toki ruma koodi, josta jokainen helposti löytää esimerkkejä)
<czr_> eri taiteenaloista ehkä lähin vertauskohta mielestäni on arkkitehtuuri, joka sekin yrittää yhdistää toiminalliset vaatimukset kauneuden estetiikkaan
<czr_> molemmissa toki onnistutaan aika harvoin, mut se on eri asia :-)
<Myrtti> Max^: voi sen enforcen ottaa asetuksissa pois päältäkin
<Echramath> Heh, Xfcen voluuminappula muuttuu omin lupineen launcheriksi musiikkisoftille.
<Echramath> Ja myös kontrolliksi.
<ninnnu> se vain toteuttaa mpris2-tuen
<Sysi> Echramath: se toimii niin koska se on ubuntun indikaattori-härpäke eikä xfce:n voluuminappula
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-18
<IhqTzup> Huhhuh, 2 päivää kesti päivittää 9.10 -> 10.04
<Sysi> eikö ois kannattanu asentaa puhtaana 12.04?
<IhqTzup> Ihan uteliaisuuttani kokeilin :)
<crizis> myöki vasta duunissa päivitettii 8.04 -> 10.04 kuukausi ennen ku tuli 12.04 ;)
<crizis> kaippa sit ku 14.04 tulee, päästään jo 12.04:ään..
<anger> Kai toi voi päivitys voi vähän todennäköisemmin toimia jos ei kovin version yli hyppäile
<anger> Oho, tulipa huonoa suomea :)
<crizis> noh serverit ajelee 200 000- rivistä softaa mikä pitää aina portata uusia libbejä vasten ja _testata_ niin ei sitä ihan arvalla ja dist-upgradella viitti mennä
<crizis> aika äkkiä kauppalehden uutisissa muuten :P
<n1ko> jos noin pienen softan testaamiseen menee noin kauan niin jossain on pahasti vikaa
<crizis> kompaktia koodia, paljon fiitsuja ;)
<n1ko> eipä sillä että olis mitään merkitystä onko siellä 8.04 vai 12.04 (olettaen että tietoturva-asiat abstrahoidaan kontekstista pois), mutta noin niinkun muuten
<crizis> sen takia noita lts:iä ajellaan että on pitkät tukiajat
<crizis> parempi muutenkin kulkee 1 lts jäljessä niin pahimmat bugit korjattu pois
<anger> Jep, ei kyllä vasta julkaistu ubuntu ole mikään paras mahdollinen vaihtoehto
<anger> Jo ihan senkin takia, että reboottia vaativia korjauksia tulee alkuun aika taajaan
<anger> Työpöytäkäytössä ei ole ongelma, mutta korkean uptimen vaativissa palveluissa jo toi voi olla aika iso juttu
<czr_> crizis, millä kielellä 200k riviä? (mielenkiinnosta)
<crizis> ohan tossa vähän kaikennäköstä kieltä, weppiliittymiä php/xsl, serveripuolta rubyllä ja javalla
<czr_> kuulostaa.. "hauskalta" :-)
<czr_> pitais varmaan pitkast aikaa ajaa sloccount meidan koodikantaa vasten
<crizis> eipä se nyt niin ihmeellistä oo, oikee työkalu oikeeseen tarkotukseen :)
<czr_> toki
<crizis> php+xsl on ihan mukava weppipuolelle kun kaikki moduulit periaatteessa ei tee muutakun tuottaa xml:än joka xsl:llä parsetaan joko xhtml:äks tai pdf:äks, voi vaikka tylsänä hetkenä rewritee taustasysteemin vaikka c:llä eikä tarvi korvata mitään leiskoja ollenkaan :)
<czr_> ne systeemit mis on pdf:aa tehty xsl/xslt:lla on ollu aika rajallisia sen suhteen kuinka kehittyneita PDF:ia tulee. osaako teilla tehda sivunumerot, hyperlinkitetyt indexit ja yleensakin typografisesti kaunista jalkea?
<crizis> on on, pdf:ät tulee just javalla fopilla
<czr_> (ne systeemit mihin olen tormannyt siis, en vaita et se ois xsl:n ominaisuus)
<crizis> xsl:fo, siis, sama xml-data kun xslt:lle
 * czr_ nods
<crizis> http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/fop/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0QxJyY -> Apache™ FOP
<crizis> fop on myös, vaikka javasofta onkin, *huomattavasti* nopeampi ku esim. ghostscriptillä kikkailu
<crizis> tulee nätit sivutetut dokkarit kyllä ulos ihan sekunnissa
<czr_> no, en usko et gs:aa kukaan tosissaan ehdottais isomman massan generoimiseen :-). se on aika dinosaurus
<crizis> no piti vaan mainita kun alunperin k.o järjestelmässä oli joskus vuonna 96-97 perliscripta joka vaan replaces stringejä postscriptifiluun ja tuppas printterille ;) nykypäivän tasolla tietty kyseenalanen mut oli se sillon komia
<czr_> crizis, ei sul ole mitaan pdf:aa heittaa mita generoitte?
<czr_> heh. perl. mmm. :-)
<crizis> een mä nyt tiedä saanko antaa.. mee ostamaan DNA:n yrityspalveluja niin saat mallin :-D
<czr_> hmm. tunnen yhden kaverin joka tais olla perl+dna hommissa mukana
<czr_> ainakin kovasti valitteli sita jalkikateen :--)
<crizis> en mä usko että dna:lle asti koskaan se päätyny, dna osti satakunnan puhelin vasta jokunen vuos sitten :)
<crizis> myyntijärjestelmähuttuja ja sopimuspapereita eniveis
<czr_> taa oli dnan webisivusto vuonna yksi ja kaksi
<czr_> hyvin kauan sitten
<czr_> se oli perlikopostys
<crizis> ja ei, tällä järjestelmällä mitä myö kehitetään ei oo mitään tekemistä sen laskutusjärjestelmän kanssa joka aina lähettää sun dna-liittymälaskus väärään osotteeseen ja väärällä summalla :-D
<czr_> ne just on parhaita!
<crizis> on joo.. inkkarien viritelmiä
<crizis> http://www.scenegroup.fi/ mainostetaan nyt tostakin, uus saitti ja järjestelmät asiakkaalle, sieltä ostamaan pilvee ni pääsee kärsimään mun kvm/cloud-paneelia :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xBcnLx -> Scene Group - Etusivu
<n1ko> crizis: ihan näpsäkän näkönen saitti
<crizis> vähän vielä tuunausta tarvis mut se on aina tätä mähaluuntänulosnyt- touhua
<czr_> crizis, missä kvm:t on fyysisesti?
<czr_> plus onko instanssien luomiselle/käynnistämiselle/poistolle APIa?
<crizis> fyysisesti? datacenteri on siis ulvilassa
<czr_> ah, ulvilassa.
<czr_> joo, löysin just itsekin :-)
<crizis> hirvee bunkkeri :-)
<crizis> http://ficolo.com/ tuolla siis
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HHfNx5 -> Ficolo
<crizis> tais siellä jokuselle tuhannelle räkkikaapilla olla viel vapaata tilaa, tervetuloo :-D
<czr_> ah, hienoa. kiits
<czr_> no ei mua sinänsä omien koneiden omistus hirveästi kiinnosta. ei ainakaan tämän projektin puitteissa. valitettavasti :-)
<crizis> mut älyttömän hienot serveritilat, täällä ei turhan montaa ns. avointa datacenteriä oo
<czr_> näinpä. en ole tuolla käynytkään.
<czr_> millaista latenssia sieltä tulee pk:hon?
<czr_> 2-3ms?
<crizis> ei sinne kovin helpolla pääsekää :-)
<czr_> no olen aika monessa paikassa käyny :--)
<crizis> en oo latensseja sen tarkemmin kattonu mut ei ne isoja oo :-)
<czr_> mites API?
<crizis> ihan mukavaa rautaa toi cloudi
<crizis> ei oo apia vielä, mut pitäis tehdä kyllä kun vaan kerkiää
<crizis> tulossa on varmasti kun iso asiakas jo semmosta vaati :--)
<czr_> juup. onko mitään zone-konseptia?
<czr_> (toki vertaan aws:ään, koska se nyt vain on niin mahtava)
<crizis> ömm siis
<crizis> hajautettuja lokaatioita vai mitä
<czr_> ei tarvi välttis olla lokaatio. mut siis toisistaan riippumattomat ympäristöt
<czr_> voi olla fyysisesti samassa mestassa, mut sähkönsyöttö yms kaikki pitää olla erillisiä
<czr_> (nettiyhteydet myös)
<crizis> ei tällä hetkellä. launchattiin siis vasta tällä vkolla koko palvelu
<czr_> ideana toki siinä et sit voi puolet nodeista laittaa zone A:han, ja toiset B:hen
<crizis> mutta siis joo, kyl joka myllyssä on tuplavirtalähteet, kaikki datacenterin piuhat saatavilla, yms
<czr_> ja jos sit tulee yhden zonen kuolio, niin palvelu jatkaa porskuttamistaan
<czr_> no toi zonetus on korkeammalla tasolla. helpompaa kuvitella kahtena erillisenä laitesalina :-)
<crizis> hallintapuolelle kyl tulee sit joskus tarkempaa hajautusta nodeille, tai sit siitä tehdään automaaginen
<czr_> onko nyt riski et eri instannit päätyy samaan pataan helposti?
<czr_> instanssit jopa
<crizis> enpä kauheen riskialttiina pitäis
<anger> Netflixiin liittyen, mites noi android-emulaattorit toimivat?
<anacron> :D
<anacron> anger: mietin ihan samaa tänään ku tuli viestii et asenna silverlight
<Mkaysi> En itse ole kokeillut, mutta Androidin saa ilmeisesti jotenkin VirtualBoxiin
<Mkaysi> Google sanoo: http://www.kirsle.net/blog/kirsle/android-4-0-in-virtualbox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UfMpkO -> Android 4.0 in VirtualBox - Kirsle.net
<Echramath> Sillä konstilla saisi Histamiinin joulukalenterin näkyviin?
<kumiorava> mitä asetuksia pitää rukata että pääsen selaimella kotiservulle heittämällä osoteriville koneen hostnamen?
<kumiorava> saman natin takana molemmat koneet
<anacron> en usko et se sillä hostnamella löytää perille
<anacron> sun pitää varmaan lyödä niille ip-osoitteille aliakset
<anacron> /etc/hosts tiedostoon ku kirjottelee
<kumiorava> joskus toimi tuo ku heitti hostnamen osoteriville niin löysi perille :p
<Echramath> Kyllähän sitä  jollain saa hostnamet vahingossakin, olisko samban mukana?
<kumiorava> webmin alko vaan uliseen että "This web server is running in SSL mode. Try the URL https://panda:10000/ instead."
<anger> Argh tää chrome on nykyään melkeen käyttökelvoton facebookin kanssa
<anger> Jostain syystä ruutu ei päivity
<kumiorava> jaah, meni ku heitti https://192.168...
<kumiorava> :)
<kumiorava> anger: firefox on nykyään mihin vaan käyttökelvoton
<anger> Sekin on joo
<anger> Pitää vissiin asentaa ies4linux
<anger> Meinasin just kommentoida tilaa, mutta menee vähän hankalaksi kun ruudulle ei tule ollenkaan näkyviin tekstiä
<Sysi> firefoxhan on tasasesti parantunu koko ajan, chromessa pysyy samat rasittavuudet
<Max^> juu
<tabasko> nice, olin lataamassa uusinta ubuntu. Lahjoitin tekopyhyyttäni rahaa, ja canonical ohjas mut 404 saitille
<tabasko> kai laitoin liian vähän D
<Max^> :D
<Max^> ei ne halua rahaa
<tabasko> taitaa olla vaan vähän kuormitusta servereillä :)
<tabasko> kyselin netflixiltä linux tukea. Ainakin sanoivat että kyselty on paljon sen perään
<Sysi> 110€ appletv jolla toimii, jos ei omista xboxia tai ps3:a, sopiva android-laite toimis kans
<Sysi> drm on tehty haittaamaan elämää
<crizis> http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/warsow </mainos> :>:>:>:>
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M0aohN -> Warsow for download $0.00 - GOG.com
<crizis> ubuntulle: www.warsow.net
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Toi Android Virtualboxissa-ohje toimii.
<elias_a> Minäkin sain toimimaan, joten idioottivarma se on :P
<elias_a> Paitsi ettei toimi hiiri.
<elias_a> MItenkähän sen saisi toimimaan...
<elias_a> CTRL-I. Sillä toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-19
<Max^> jooh
<kirvesAxe> hmm, mikäköhän lis hyvä softa audio-cd:n kääntämiseksi oggille...
<Myrtti> soundjuicer on toiminut ihan aok.
<kirvesAxe> suond-juicer?
<kirvesAxe> *sound
<anger> kde:ssä on muuten kohtalaisen ärsyttävä feature se dolphiniin integroitu konvertteri
<anger> selaa cd:tä ja alkaa vahingossa kuunnella biisejä esim. ogg-kansiosta
<anger> menee homma vähän hitaaksi kun systeemi alkaakin konvertoida biisiä ogg-formaattiin ennen toistamista
<kirvesAxe> kde:n kanssa tapasin jokunen vuosi sitten suosia k3b:tä rippauksessa
<anger> Ei tossa dolphinissakaan ole mitään vikaa jos tosiaan haluaa ripata niitä biisejä
<anger> Mut normaalia käyttötapaa eli kuuntelua noi rippausmahdollisuudet saattaa hämätä :)
<kirvesAxe> ainakin jos tykkää kuunnella suoraan levyltä niin joo ;)
<Maksakastike> Newbie tarvitsisi apua Ubuntun asentamiseen
<Max^> ei kai se oo ku levy koneeseen ja nappia painelee
<Maksakastike>  :)
<Maksakastike> Entä jos pitäis saada se käynnistyy koneen kovolta, kun nyt käynnistyy tikulta
<Maksakastike> Oon säheltäny ?
<Maksakastike> Löytyiskö joltakin esimerkiksi sopivaa linkkiä, missä asiasta jo puhellaan?
<anacron> jos mielestäsi asensit sen kiintolevylle, niin käynnistithän koneen ilman tikkua
<Maksakastike> Joo, käynnistin. Ja konee vilkuttaa markkeria mustalla näytöllä. Ja käynnistys asemana oli tuo kovo, ei tikku
<Iltsu> oiskoha grub särki?
<Iltsu> koska jos se ei ollenkaa lataajaa löydä sieltä ni yleensä ne ruukaa huudella jotai
<anacron> kuulostaa kyll vähän siltä jos asennus on onnistunut, toinen vaihtoehto on et se kokeilee oikeasti boottaa jostain väärästä paikasta
<Maksakastike> Ja sen silti saa käynnistettyä tikulta?
<Maksakastike> No jos asennan sen uudelleen niin miten sen saisi alkuun. Kun nyt tikulta kun käynnistää niin se aukeaa oikein
<anacron> sun tarvis oikeastaan kokeilla asentaa vaan se grub
<tale> Maksakastike: Koita ekaksi korjata GRUB. Jos ei auta, asenna uudestaan ja ole tarkkana mihin grub asennetaan.
<anacron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <- tosta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ni8RFm -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Maksakastike> Ok
<tale> Tämmönenkin näköjään on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZSLRbP -> Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Maksakastike> Kiitokia, pitääpä tutustua. Katsotaan, mitä saadaan aikaiseksi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-20
<Max^> tääääääh
<Max^> eikös ubuntu 12.10 oo jo tullu?
<Echramath> Joo
<Max^> mites sitä ei oo suomen sivulla
<crizis> missä ihmeen suomen sivuilla
<Max^> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Max^> Lataa Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<crizis> eikai kukaan mitään epävirallisia saitteja käytä :|
<Max^> okke
<crizis> taidan pysyä vaan lts:ssä for now, sivusilmällä seuraten taas perinteisesti puolella porukasta hajoo päivityksessä :P:P
<Max^> http://www.kuvauppi.fi/view/output/GUID/0F28F7A0-D33A-4FAA-904A-B7240C206F1C/size/default/aasdads.png eikö sitä saa tolleen sitte
<Echramath> Että kuinka?
<Max^> pitäähän siitä gnomesta saada ne palkit ja palikat pois
<Max^> unity kait ja mikä sitte onkaan se win8 tyylinen valikko
<Kurko> kaks linux konetta on yhdistetty verkkokaapelilla toisiinsa, miten näen toisen koneen ip osoitteen? tässä toisessa koneessa ei ole näyttöä
<Echramath> Onks siellä joku asia, joka jakaa niitä?
<Echramath> Niinkuin toisessa oleva dhcpd?
<Kurko> eipä ole kummassakaan dhcpd:tä
<Echramath> arp -a voi sanoa jotain fiksua jos ne on toistensa kanssa jutelleen.
<mjr> välttämättähän se toinen ei asetu mihinkään ip-osoitteeseen tuosta vaan, riippuu ihan sen asetuksista
<Kurko> selvä, eipä arp -a osannu sanoo mitään
<Echramath> Mitä se toinen kone on keksinyt ip:kseen?
<Echramath> Jos niissä on apipa päällä ne kai keksii jotain ip:itä hatustaan verkossa 169.254.0.0/16?
<Kurko> tän koneen ip on 169.254.11.215
<gildean> pingaat läpi koko 169.254.0.0/16 aliverkon
<Echramath> nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/16
<Echramath> (eikun 169.254.0.0/16 tietysti)
<Kurko> jaa, jospa sitä vaan laittas ton koneen reitittimeen kiinni niin se sais jonku ip ni pääsis siihe käsiks
<Echramath> Joo se on mahdollista, ettei sillä ole mitään ip:tä.
<Mkaysi> Minun tietääkseni ubuntu-fi.org on virallinen sivu.
<Finnish> Eikös olekin näin että 12.04 Evolutionia ei voi palauttaa 12.10 versiossa?
<n1ko> ei ja joo,"palauttaa" et voi mutta asetaa voit toki paketista
<Finnish> Selvennäs vähä?
<Finnish> Lähinnä noi kolmen eli tilin asetukset ja osoitekirja kiinnostais heittämällä saada uudessa versiossa pelittämään
<n1ko> mitä pitää selventää?
<n1ko> ja miten tää jälkimmäinen liittyy ensimmäiseen
<n1ko> rautalanka: pakettienhallinta ei salli edellisestä versiosta yksittäisten pakettien ottamasta, mutta toki pakettienhallinnan ohi voi asennelal mitä lystää
<n1ko> kuhan itse pitää sitten huolen tosiaan että riippuvuudet on kohdillaan,päivittää käsin ja asentaa oikein tise
<n1ko> *itse
<Finnish> Sorry, my bad
<Finnish> Siis evolution 12.04:ssa tehty backup koko evolutionista ei aukea 12.10 koska erilainen?
<Finnish> Ainakin kehitysversiossa ei pystyny palauttamaan backuppia
<n1ko> jaah,ei moisesta hajua. harvemminhan backupit noin toimii
<Finnish> Kyllä mulla aina on toiminu kun saman version systeemiin on palauttanut, esim eri koneelle tms, mut niinhän sen pitäisikin toimia
<Finnish> Tänään tarkotus asennelle 12.10 tähän olohuoneen "pääkoneelle", aika paljon muistettavaa ja backupattavaa
<n1ko> Finnish: jeps, samassa versiossa pitääkin toimia, mutta eri versioon ei :)
<n1ko> noin päin tosin sentään joskus
<Finnish> Onks mitään mahiksia esim osoitekirjaa saada talteen?
<n1ko> testaamallahan se selviää
<n1ko> tai sitten upgradeet lähtöpään tai asennat uuteen päähän eka 12.04
<n1ko> virtuaalikoneessa tuon kuitenkin naksuttelee puoleen tuntiin ettei sitä kannata ihan hirveästi jäädä spekuloimaan :)
<Finnish> Juups.. Pitää ainakin tehdä se backup ja laittaa ulkoiselle kovolle talteen, spedeilee sit sieltä vaikka virtualboxin kautta joo
<crizis> osotekirja gmailiin :)
<n1ko> jooh, tollaset jutut on oikeasti mukava olla jossain pilvessä
<n1ko> kuten esim kalenteriki ja mailitkin
<crizis> jeb, toimii evolutionissa gmailin kalenteri/kontaktit
<Finnish> Mites toi vCard, ottaako se kaiken talteen?
<n1ko> no vcardissa on tietyt fieldit, jos ne piisaa niin sitten joo. Koita
<n1ko> vcardin voi aukasta ihan millä vaan tekstieditorilla
<n1ko> en tunne evolutionia niin en osaa sanoa minkälaisia fieldejä siinä voi ihmisille merkata, mutta jos sulla on jotain boolean zombie niin ei tuu mukaan :)
<Finnish> Tänään lähtee win7-asennus tältä koneelta, en oo 1,5 vuoteen buutannu sille puolelle niin en varmaan tästedeskään buuttaa.. Ainoa syy oli että jos joskus bluray-leffoja katon mut eipä oo tullu kertaakaan katottua
<Finnish> Hienoa ubuntu one : "Contacts sync is no longer active. We are working on a complete revamp of our underlying data sync infrastructure. Once that work is completed we will re-evaluate contacts sync for mobile and desktop platforms."
<Finnish> Eli eipä auta ubuntu one tohon evolutionin address bookkiin, nice
<Finnish> En valita mut voishan toi toimiakin kerran on olemassa
<Finnish> Mennään googlen avulla synkaten
<SipuliSopuli> hei mites kun mun hakemistossa tiedostojen omistajudet ja oikeudet on pelkkää kysymyskerkkiä enkä saa muutettua niitä?...
<Echramath> Millä katsot?
<Echramath> Hmm sulla on siihen hakemistoon luku, muttei suoritusoikeuksia?
<SipuliSopuli> terminaalilla
<SipuliSopuli> mutta nytpä taisi korjaantua
<Echramath> Joku väittää netissä, että em. tila johtaisi moiseen. Näet mitä hakemistossa on, mutta et mitään tietoa niistä.
<SipuliSopuli> nautiluksella en edes nähnyt tiedostoja
<SipuliSopuli> muttajoo, kävin nautiluksella muuttamassa oikeuksia niin nappas
<kirvesAxe> hmm, mikä mahtaa selittää sen että toiset softat näkee open file-boksissa ihan normaalisti eri kovo-osiot, ulkoiset asemat, verkkokovon jne. mutta toiset softat eivät?
<Echramath> Hakevat sen boksin eri kirjastoista?
<kirvesAxe> aagh, miksi sitä ylipänsä on tarjolla erilaisena :S
<Echramath> Toiset näyttävät vaan liitetyn tiedostojärjestelmät, toiset käyttävät työpöytäympäristön palveluita.
<Echramath> No kun ei ole standardia yhtä ainoaa Linux-työpöytää.
<Echramath> Tai jos on niin ei ole pakko käyttää.
<Echramath> Chromiumin ikkuna näyttää piruuttaan erilaiselta kuin muut.
<kirvesAxe> tjaajaa niin siksi joo
<kirvesAxe> ja siihen ei liene keinoa kiertää, eli en taida kyetä ottamaan kahta verkkokovolla olevaa äänitiedostoa audacityllä leikeltäväksi ellen sitten siirrä niitä jollekin muulle osiolle siksi aikaa, näppärää.
<kirvesAxe> (ja siis hämäävintä muuten on että niiden boksien ulkonäkö on identtinen, ainoa mikä eroaa on se mitkä osiot näkyy ja mitkä ei)
<Echramath> Niitä ei siis ei ole liitetty tiedostojärjestelmään?
<kirvesAxe> ymmärtääkseni ei
<kirvesAxe> muutamaan kertaan oon yrittäny smbmountin manuaalia lukee utta oma keskittymiskyky loppunu kesken
<Echramath> Meikäläisen audacityssa ei näemmä ole File-valikkoa lainkaan.
<Echramath> Avaakos se audacity sen koko tiedoston muistiin ylipäätään?
<kirvesAxe> avaa jos antaa nautiluksesta avauskäskyn
<crizis> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Qj4VCfhbmVs/UIKJAvmNmPI/AAAAAAAAClQ/lU0I2FVDGMU/s750/ill-grow-up.jpg
<Echramath> Eikun aattelin, että esim. videotiedostojen editointi verkon yli olisi aika hurjaa touhua ja ne tulisi siirtää paikalliselle levylle, mutta äänet on toki pienempiä.
<Echramath> Mun audacityssani ei näemmä ole File-valikkoa lainkaan, kuka sen varasti?
<kirvesAxe> o_O
<Echramath> Ei kai se syystä X oleta, että sellainen on ilmestynyt yläpalkkiin, kun tämä on xfce...
<kirvesAxe> :D
<shanttu> Mikäli käyttää nettiselailuun firefoxia ja toimistotyökaluna libreofficea, onko oikeasti mitään merkitystä onko käytössä lxde, xfce tai unity 2d?? rammia 1gb.
<Echramath> Ne on käyttäjälle eri eläimiä, varsinkin unity.
<crizis> unity <3
<shanttu> toki käyttöliittymä eri, mutta kannattaako sulavuuden kannalta kokeilla muita vai antaa vaan unity 2d:n olla
<shanttu> tarkoitettu ihmiselle opiskelutarpeisiin
<shanttu> unity mielestäni kokonaisuudessaan viimeistellyn oloinen tuollaiseen tarpeeseen
<Echramath> Voihan sitä kokeilla muita jos se on häiritsevän hidas.
<Echramath> Onhan se aika mäkkiä menoa.
<Echramath> 12.10 ei kai sit Unity 2D:tä enää ole?
<shanttu> Ei kai. Mutta ihmiselle joka haluaa käyttää konettaan opiskeluun lts on ehdoton
<shanttu> siis haluaa käyttää _vain_ siihen
<Max^> sudo apt-get remove unity
<Echramath> Unity palaset sotkee geeqien.
<Echramath> Mjoo, varmaan lts olisi itse kullekin kivampi varsinkin kun pelit on saatu omiin repohinsa.
<pesasa> Itse totesin, että miniläppärillä Enlightenment tuntui sulavan toimivalta.
<pesasa> Networkmanagerin kanssa vaan joutui hiukka ihmettelemään.
<Finnish> Oho, postitin äsken offtopicin puolelle.. Mutta tämmöinen ongelma ois: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876&page=2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sLXQTs -> [ubuntu] Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, "failed to idle channel 1" error - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<Finnish> Mulla on pikku mokelluksen takia nyt kahdella eri kovolla 12.10, toisessa menee työpöydälle nätisti (mut ei toimi sit suljetuilla ajureilla) mut toisessa tulee toi failed to idle channel 1-errori
<Finnish> Voiskohan auttaa jos nappais nvidian sivuilta tuoreimman ajuripaketin, vai onks se pakettihallinnassakin olemassa?
<tale> Finnish: Vertaa niiden versionumeroita.
<Finnish> Katotaas
<tale> Finnish: Vähemmällä vaivalla kyllä pääsee kun käyttää vaan Ubuntun reposta tulevia ajureita.
<Finnish> Ei oo yhtä tuore repoissa
<Finnish> Miten .run tiedosto toteutetaan siinä Ctrl+Alt+F2 tilassa?
<Finnish> Kyllä mä kokeilen tota, varsinkin kun ei oo mitään hävittävää tuolla ei-toimivalla-puolella
<Mkaysi> chmod +x run-tiedosto && ./run-tiedosto.run
<Mkaysi> Meni jo :(
<Finnish> Jonkunverran edistystä 12.10 kanssa mut ei kuitenkaan liikaa: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=43766.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iDkZ1P -> 12.10, nvidia GT230 ja hiukkasen ongelmata ajurien kanssa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-21
<Finnish_> Hmmm, miten muutan toisen sisäisen kovalevyn oikeuksia, se on nyt tyhjä kun alustin sen varastotilaks, valittaa etten oo omistaja
<mjr> jos se on liitettynä johonkin (ja ext[234] tai joku muu *nix-tiedostojärjestelmä) niin voit vaikka laittaa itsesi sen omistajaksi sudo chown tunnus /liitos/piste
<Finnish_> Ok, kokeillaas
<Finnish_> Kiitti
<Pehtori> Ehtoota, mulla on tämmönen ongelma uiojklm = 4561230 jos numlock on päällä
<Pehtori> Ainut vinkki mitä löytyy on tämä http://askubuntu.com/questions/202452/why-is-my-laptop-keyboard-messed-up-after-plugging-an-external-keyboard
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3Hdl6z -> numpad - Why is my Laptop keyboard messed up after plugging an external keyboard? - Ask Ubuntu
<Pehtori> Sillä erotuksella että en ole laittanu mitään erillistä näppistä missään välissä
<Pehtori> Ei tepsi noi vinkit mitä tuolla annetaan, onko kellään heittää mitään neuvoo
<Pehtori> Jaa katos ..siellä onkin toinen vinkki, tarttee koittaa sitä kans
<Pehtori> Joo ei toimi sekään, noilla vinkeillä näyttöön aukeaa näppäimistö jossa ei ole numlockkia
<kirvesAxe> Pehtori, onko näppiksesi läppärimallia ilman erillistä numeronäppäimistöä?
<Pehtori> Eiku semmonen missä on erikseen numerot oikealla puole näppäimistöä
<Pehtori> Niin eikä ole apple niinku tuossa linkin tapauksessa
<Pehtori> Ihan selvä bugi tää on muttei oikein riitä osaaminen mihinkään ilmoittamiseen
<Pehtori> Huomasin ongelman ekan kerran 12.04 versiossa
<Pehtori> Asensin täysin uudestaan ja sama homma
<Pehtori> Nyt on 12.10 ja mikään ei muuttunu
<Pehtori> Aikasemmin ei ollu tämmösiä ongelmia ja olen varmaan 3 vuotta käyttäny vallan läppäris
<Pehtori> Sama laite koko ajan
<Pehtori> Ihan ku joku päivitys olis ryssiny homman
<kirvesAxe> eli käyttis ja/tai näppisajuri olettaa että se on näppin ilman numeronäppäimiä jolloin tuo olisi tarpeellinen ominaisuus...?
<Pehtori> Joo sitä veikkaisin
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Sozi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/G1z4gj -> 2x43 Sozi - Viikon VALO #95 | Viikon VALO
<Finnish_> Hitsi, täähän rupee nyt toimimaan niinkuin pitääkin tää 12.10
<mlpug> minäkin asensin betan joskus 3 viikkoa sitten. näytön kanssa on ongelmia edelleen
<mlpug> graphics failsafe moodissa pitää käynnistää
<mlpug> muuten jää jumiin
<Finnish_> mlpug, Mulla oli tota onkelmaa http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=43766.msg337409#new
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aHCMky -> 12.10, nvidia GT230 ja hiukkasen ongelmata ajurien kanssa [RATKAISTU OSITTAIN]
<mlpug> Finnish_, no sama tauti taitaa olla
<Finnish_> Mikä näytönohjain?
<shanttu> mitäs tämä nyt sitten on: Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table (sandiskin usb-tikku, joka on toiminut moitteettomasti)
<mlpug> Finnish_, GT420
<mlpug> shanttu, no se tikkuhan voi olla sekasi vai ryppyileekö se pelkästään 12.10:ssä
<shanttu> 12.04 vielä käytössä
<Echramath> dd:llä kopio ja korjaamaan sitä?
<shanttu> saako siitä otettua kopiota kun ei suostu mountaamaan?
<Echramath> Todennäköisesti.
<jjo> shanttu: no dd ei silleen välitä, kunhan laitetta pystyy lukemaan
<mjr> riippuu
<mjr> niin
<mjr> voi se olla niinkin rikki ettei sieltä saa mitään ulos, toki
<mjr> mutta voihan tuota kokeilla
<shanttu> eikun tutustumaan sitten
<shanttu> ddrescue teki 67mb kokoisen tiedoston 8gb tikusta. ok?
<Finnish_> Mitenkähän sais poistettua Mozillan asentamat facebook- ja youtubehärpäkkeet? Kokeilin ihan huvikseen kun ehdotti ekaa kertaa ja nuohan on ihan joutavat
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-14
<sippis> kävi vähän kusisesti
<sippis> olin laitanu yläpalkin näkyy vaan hdmi1 näytössä ja nyt nappasin koneen mukaani niin eihän toi yläpaneeli näy
<sippis> mites komentoriviltä sais muutettua sen asetuksia?
<sippis> noniin
<tale> sippis: Mikä oli ratkaisu?
<sippis> muutin konffia käsin ja reboottasin
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, mikäköhän tässä on kun tän läppärin akun loppuessa ei tuu lepotilaa vaikka on asetuksissa että pitäis tulla...
<Kilpuri> häh. Eiköhän se kone sammu jos sähkö loppuu.
<kirvesAxe> No asetusten mukaan riittävän vähäisen akkuvarauksen tullessa kohdalle pitäis tulla lepotila.
<kirvesAxe> Mutta ei näy, vaan sähkökatkon jljiltä kone on kuin väkisinsammutettu.
<Kilpuri> onko siinä semmoista asetusta, kuin windowsissa, että verkkoja hiiren töniminen herättävät sen.
<Kilpuri> * verkko ja hiiren....
<kirvesAxe> ei lepotilaan sellanen kuulu
<kirvesAxe> lepotila = ram kovolle ja kone kiinni
<kirvesAxe> ja virtanappia painamalla palautetaan
<tale> kirvesAxe: Jos akun virta ei riitä ajamaan kone lepotilaan?
<kirvesAxe> tale, se voi tietysti olla
<kirvesAxe> en muuten muista meneekö tmä lepotilaan edes suoraan käskettäessä.
<mlpug> Kilpuri, suspend eli suomeksi valmiustila on aika lähellä tuota. mun koneen voi laittaa ainakin valikosta suspendiin ja Fn nappulan painaminen herättää
<Kilpuri> juu. No minulla ei järki kulje, minulla ei myöskään ole Ubuntua kannettavssa, niin en osaa ajatella senkään takia.
<topyli> jaa lepo on hibernate ja valmius on suspend? aina oppii. onhan tuo järkeenkäypä suomennos
<Kilpuri> On kunhan ei sekoittele niihin Windowsin suomennoksiin.
<elias_a> Kuka niihin nyt sekottaisi?
<elias_a> Käyttääkö joku muka winhotusta kuin 4-kertaisesti virtualisoidussa kondomissa?
<Iltsu> täs just täl hetkel
<elias_a> Iltsu: Kyykkyyn ylös x2000!
<elias_a> Iltsu: Sen jälkeen voit ryömiä tänne ruoskittavaksi! :P
<Iltsu> mieluummi tommone rankasu ku ainane säätö!
<elias_a> No sä et tiedä mikä sua odottaa täällä...
<topyli> get a room
<elias_a> Ei julkiseen häpeärangaistukseen mitään huonetta tarvita.
<topyli> no ei :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-15
<elias_a> Iltsu: Joko olet matkalla?
<Iltsu> juuu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-16
<os2finn> Ubuntu 12.10 Qemu problems....
<os2finn> I can install win2k guest. But trying to run it after install gives me "a disk read error occured"
<os2finn> Again known bug in Ubuntu?
<os2finn> Is there someone else in here?
<Echramath> Techncially yes
<os2finn> And in practice?
<Echramath> Sitäpaitsi hetkinen, täähän on ubuntu-fi
<os2finn> Ah no sekin käy joten kuten
<os2finn> Tämä 64-bittinen versio tuntuu tuskastuttavan bugiselta....
<os2finn> Wine ei pelaa oikein, ja näköjään ei tuota Qemuakaan saa pelittämään
<os2finn> Winen ongelmat johtuu kernelistä.... Vissiin Qemunkin
<os2finn> mutta täältä ei näytä apuja sinkoilevan :)O
<Echramath> Juu voi olla hiukan epätodennäköistä ees että täällä olis joku qemu-käyttäjä satunnaisella hetkellä.
<tale> os2finn: Siis Windows 2000? Onko sen luvattu toimivan nykyään qemussa?
<tale> os2finn: Sen kyllä huomasin, että 64 bittinen wine toimii huonosti.
<os2finn> tale:jaa sitä en ole seurannut ainakin se asentuu ihan ok
<os2finn> mutta asennuksen jälkeen kun yrittää käynnistää niin BIOS ilmoittaa tuon virheen
<os2finn> w2k:ta ei tarvi rekisteröidä ja se on paljon kevyempi kuin esim XP. ja riittää tälle softalle
<os2finn> ajaisin tätä sata kertaa mieluummin Winessä mutta kun 64bit Ubuntussa se kaatuu (32-bittisessä toimii)
<os2finn> err:seh:raise_exception Exception frame is not in stack limits => unable to dispatch exception.
<tale> Eikös sitten kannata ajaa 32-bittistä wineä?
<os2finn> sitähän ajetaankin mutta kun se kaatuuuuuu
<os2finn> Wika on 64-bit Ubuntu
<os2finn> ssa
<os2finn> Jokin kerneli bugi liiittyen ptraceen
<Sysi> ootko kokeillu vaikka virtualboxilla?
<mjr> juu varsinainen 64-bittinen wine on vain win64-softaa varten. Tuosta ongelmasta en kyllä tiiä; yleensä 32-bittinen wine toimii 64-bittisellä kernelillä
<mjr> muistutettakoon että 16-bittinen softa (paitsi protected mode -sellainen) ei toimi 64-bittisessä ympäristössä enää winessäkään, mut tuossa ei liene kyse win16-softasta?
<mjr> raudan rajoite
<os2finn> ei ole 16-bit ja toimiiha se Ubuntun 12.04 32-bit versiossa....
<os2finn> vanhemmassa läppärissä mulla on tuo 32-bittinen Ubuntu ja siinä se pelittää mutta ei tässä uudessa jossa on 64-bit
<os2finn> Sysi: Kokeillaanpas sitä
<os2finn> hmmmm jossain oli se ubuntu/wine bugi listattuna.....
<os2finn> tässä: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=15479
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DpWO4R -> WineHQ Forums • View topic - On Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits : stack overflow
<os2finn> jep
<mjr> os2finn, 16-bittisyyskysymys oli relevantti juurikin siksi että 32-bittisen kernelin alaisuudessa 16-bit-realmode-windows-softa kyllä toimii winessä (siinä määrin kui asiat winessä toimivat)
<mjr> mutta jos ei oo niin ei toki kyse sit siitä
<mjr> eri distro- ja wine-versiot voi toki olla syypäitä silti ton bittisyyden sijaan
<mjr> jaa joo kernelijuttu, okei
<os2finn> mjr: jos saan tuon virtualboxin pystyyn niin asennan sen alle 64-bit susen ja testaan sillä toimiiko jos toimii sillä niin sitten on vika ubuntun kernelissä
<mjr> (12.10 on vähän hassu valinta tässä välissä, kun se ei ole uusin mutta ei myöskään lts. lts:ään olis saatavilla myöhempien julkaisuversioiden kernelin virallisesti backportattuina paketteina myös.)
<mjr> kernelit
<os2finn> joo eilen oli vielä 12.04 päivitin sen 12.10:een sillä ajatuksella että jospa se tällä toimis mutta itut
<os2finn> oli melkoinen operaation saada asetukset kohdalleen tähän Macbook Airiin tuon päivityksen jälkeen
<os2finn> että sai X:n ylipäänsä käyntiin
<mjr> nyt yhdessä syyttämään mäkkiä! (no, ei taida olla realistinen epäilty se tässä tapauksessa :)
<os2finn> eipä ei ;)
<os2finn> jos ois varmaa että tuo on korjattu 13.04:ssä niin asentaisin sen
<Sysi> versiopäivitykset kyllä melken useammin rikkoon kuin korjaa juttuja
<Aku506> Niissä korjataan ongelmat uusilla.
<os2finn> niin aattelinkin lähinnä että kun tuo kerneli versio uudistuu niin tuo vika ois korjattu mutta eipä ole jaksettu vaivautua
<os2finn> mutta testaan nyt tuon opensusen alla
<os2finn> tulipas hiljaista :)
<os2finn> mjr : Joskus vuosia sitten asentelin noita uudempia kerneleitä Ubuntun muistaakseni 10.04:seen mutta ei se oikein toiminut
<os2finn> tuli kaikenlaisia ongelmia kirjastojen yms. kanssa
<mjr> muistaakseni noi tuetut backport-kernelit (ja X/Mesa-ajurit) on uutta 12.04:ssa
<os2finn> mjr: Ahh tämä on mulle uutta juttua
<mjr> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen
<os2finn> Silloin aikoinaan ne mahtoivat olla enempi testing kamaa
<mjr> "Kuten ylempänä on mainittu, 12.04.2 LTS:stä alkaen asennusmedioilla on käytössä tuorein laitetuki, joka päivittyy puolivuosittain. Aiemmilta LTS-asennusmedioilta asentaneet pysyvät kuitenkin alkuperäisen laitetuen käyttäjinä, mikäli eivät toisin valitse. Teknisesti ottaen tuoreempi laitetuki vastaa uusimman Ubuntun puolivuosittaisjulkaisun laitetukea Linux-ytimen ja avoimien näytönohjainajureiden - X.org ja Mesa3D - osalta."
<mjr> siellä on noi *-lts-quantal/*-lts-raring -paketit joilla voi pistää mainittujen tuoreempien ei-lts:ien ydin-, X- ja Mesa-versiot noihin (ja tosiaan asennusmediatkin päivittyy käyttämään uudempia)
<os2finn> no niin tuon kun ois eilen tienny niin en ois masennellu tätä 12.10:iä
<os2finn> saako tuolta 13.04:sen live-cd:ltä winen kokeiltua?
<mjr> luultavasti (muistaakseni sen ramdiskille saa apt-getillä asennettua asioita)
<os2finn> join #wine
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-17
<kyyberi> milläs softalla kannattaa vääntää asennetusta ubuntusta .iso image muualle asennettavaksi? remastersys?
<kyyberi> "muualle" pysyy edelleen saman pilven sisällä samoilla rautasetupeilla mutta eri "maksajan" alla
<jjo> siis oletko sä kloonaamassa asennusta vai haluatko sä kunstomoitua asennuslevyä vai mitä?
<kyyberi> kustom asennuslevy, jossa erilaisia ympäristöjä valmiina
<kyyberi> siis .iso formaattiin pakettuna
<kyyberi> vai pitäskö tehdä jollain suse studiolla. Eikös siinä pysty tekemään muidenkin distrojen päälle kuin suse
<Kilpuri> Onnistuuko UCK:lla
<kyyberi> ei mitään hajua :) siksi kyselen
<kyyberi> vaihtoehtoja joista lähteä liikkeelle
<kyyberi> mutta tuo UCK vaikuttaa ihan pätevältä ja taskiin sopivalta
<kyyberi> pöh dependency is not satisfiable libfribidi-bin
<Kilpuri> häh?
<kyyberi> valittelee libistä asennuksessa
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Oma_pankkiromppu
<Kilpuri> No en ymmärtänyt, mutta se ei ole eka kerta.
<Kilpuri> Eikä viimeinen.
<Kilpuri> Olen joskus tehnyt jotain tolla UCKlla, mutta oma turaaminen siinä oli. Toisaalta ideahan on siinä sama, kuin muissakin työkaluissa, että kerran sen kanssa tapellaan.
<kyyberi> no nyt se asenus meni
<Kilpuri> Minä ainakin onnistuin asentamaan sovellusvalikoimasta ton.
<kyyberi> ja käynnistyikin
<Kilpuri> Tossa tosiaan kannattaa ensin ajatella ja tehdä vasta sen jälkeen, siinä menee joka tapauksessa tovi.
<kyyberi> jep
<os2finn> is openprinting.org available?
<os2finn> cant install hplip plugin
<os2finn> Onko kellään muulla ongelmia hplip kanssa?
<os2finn> ei lataa pluginia vaan jämähtää
<ninnnu> mikä plugin?
<ninnnu> hplipin saa kyllä ihan repoista
<ninnnu> pitäs vissii melkeen olla ihan oletusasennuksessa mukana
<os2finn> siis joka tulostimelle pitää ladata ajuri
<os2finn> plugin on se ajuri
<ninnnu> joo?
<os2finn> ja sen lataus jämähtää
<ninnnu> mistä sä sen lataat?
<os2finn> hp-setup sen lataa tulostimen tunnistamisen jälkeen, tai pitäis ladata mutta ei etene
<ninnnu> jaa on joku tollane
<os2finn> joo?
<ninnnu> Mä oon aina asentanu HP sillä että klikkailsen asetusvalikosta CUPSin tulostinvalikon ja klikkaillu sieltä "Lisää tulostin"-wizardilla
<os2finn> tulostaessa tulee "error" missing plugin
<ninnnu> jaa... No en sit tiiä
<ninnnu> Tuleeko päätteeseen mitään ilmoituksia siitä hp-setupista?
<os2finn> ei se vaa jämmää
<os2finn> voi valita joko: Download from HP tai Specify file from path
<os2finn> ahhhh se latailee täältä http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.10.2-plugin.run
<os2finn> mitä tuohan on joku vanha linkki
<os2finn> .....
<os2finn> pääseekö kukaan muu tänne: http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/  ??
<ninnnu> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin/hplip-3.13.9-plugin.run
<os2finn> tänx sain sen sinne manuaalisesti ja nyt tää tulostaa :)
<tale> Onko Ubuntun Suomen asennuspalvelin tänään nurin?
<mjr> sain sen käsityksen että 13.10 olis just julkaistu. Jos näin, niin voipi olla ylikuormituskysymys.
<tale> Jaa juu, sehän se voi tehdä.
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu 13.04 - Subpixel smoothing on päällä, vaikka näyttö ei tue sitä ja näyttö on tunnistunut oikein hdmi-johdon kautta. Mikä mättää?
<Tehdastehdas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Onko tuosta joku haitta?
<Tehdastehdas> Sateenkaaren värit mustavalkoisessa tekstissä
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Eikö sitä saa kytkettyä pois käytöstä?
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Sitten teet vikailmoituksen asiasta launchpadiin.
<Tehdastehdas> en tiedä mistä kytkettäisiin pois
<tale> Google löysi tämän: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/153521
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 153521 in fontconfig (Ubuntu Hardy) "fonts are blurred with subpixel rendering" [High,Triaged]
<arsson> Tehdastehda unity-tweak-tool :ssa on fonteille asetukset
<Tehdastehdas> mulla on toisin päin kuin bugissa, ei ole suttua, vaan värikästä, eli panee subpixel renderingin 3-lcos-tykille, jolla kolme väriä ovat tasaisesti koko pikselin alalla
<Tehdastehdas> käytän Gnomea
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Subpixel rendering toimii nestekidenäytöille, joilla on eri väriset pikselit vakiojärjestyksessä.
<tale> Jos sitä käyttää muunlaisille näytöille homma menee pieleen.
<Tehdastehdas> aivan, pitäisi saada jotenkin pois päältä, ja näytöntunnistus pitäisi saada menemään oikein
<arsson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88528/how-to-switch-on-sub-pixel-anti-aliasing-for-fonts
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k0UUyN -> 11.10 - How to switch on sub-pixel anti-aliasing for fonts? - Ask Ubuntu
<Tehdastehdas> no auttoihan se ylä- ja alapalkkiin, mutta sovellukset ovat edelleen sateenkaarilla
<Tehdastehdas> korjaus: ....sovellukset ovat edelleen ennallaan (oikein tälle näytölle)
<Tehdastehdas> luulin että Xorg tekee tuon renderöidessään, mutta näköjään kukin sovellus piirtää itse pikselitasolla
<Tehdastehdas> kunkin sovelluksen pitäisi saada tieto näytön pikselijärjestyksestä ja rendata sen mukaisesti, mutta ei näköjään niin hienosti ole asiat
<Tehdastehdas> tulos lievästi positiivinen: järjestelmästä tulevat kirjasimet korjautuivat
<Tehdastehdas> katos, vaikutus ulottuu selaimenkin sisään, kun päivittää sivun
<Sysi> pitäis tulla softiinki kunhan aukaiset uudestaan
<Tehdastehdas> ainakaan Inkscapen kuvaan ei ulotu - mistä näitä rendauskirjastoja sovelluksiin tuleekaan, vika on siellä
<hahlo> millä ajurilla tämä 13.10 toimii vakiona nvidian korteilla?
<tale> hahlo: Vakiona taitaa olla se vapaa ajuri, joka ei osaa 3D-kiihdytystä.
<Sysi> osaa kai nouveau joillaki korteilla jo 3D:n
<tale> hahlo: Komennolla lsmod voi katsoa. Muistaakseni nv on se vapaa, nvidia on suljettu.
<Sysi> vai onko vakiona se versio joka ei edes yritä
<tale> Eikös nouveau ole kolmas vaihtoehto?
<hahlo> joo ihmeen hyvin sillä toimii, tosin glxgears on hitaampi mutta kuitenkin direct rendering on yes
<hahlo> ja erityisesti ihmettelin kun hdmi audio toimii sillä videokortin äänipiirillä myös
<Sysi> ainaki meikäläisen nvidialle asettu nouveau defaulttina, jo vuosia sitte
<Sysi> äänet riippuu kortista, mulla oli yks jossa oli erillinen intelin äänipiiri
<hahlo> joo nouveau näyttää olevan ladattuna
<hahlo> tässä koneessa ei juuri hdmi audio aiemmin toiminut noin neljä vuotta sitten
<Sysi> neljä vuotta on pitkä aika
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> tämä on ollut kolme vuotta komerossa varalla, nyt uudempi keskusyksikkö hajosi niin kaivoin taas esiin
<hahlo> vanha tp45 emo socket 775
<hahlo> ja GT218 [GeForce 210] siinä
<hahlo> en taida siten poroajuria asentaakkaan
<hahlo> nouveau pci adapterin lämpökään ei ole paha temp1:        +40.0°C
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-18
<Tehdastehdas> Subpixel Rendering ja Subpixel Order vielä, se vika jää, että Ubuntu tunnistaa näytön alipikselijärjestyksen väärin. Mitä muuta kuin nimensä tuo tykki kertoo HDMI-johdon kautta? Subpixel Orderin ilmoittaminen esimerkiksi käännettävän näytön asennon mukaan on edellytys Subpixel Renderingin toiminnalle.
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Katsoitko onko tuosta jo virheilmoituksia tehtynä Launchpadissä?
<Tehdastehdas> ...en erityisesti sinne katsonut, googletin vain subpixel order hdmi cable
<Tehdastehdas> kun olen epävarma, tukeeko rauta edes
<Tehdastehdas> parempi haku on: subpixel order edid
<Tehdastehdas> Esimerkiksi täällä http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeon.4.html on kohta 'Option "SubPixelOrder" "string"' "The default is NONE for CRT, RGB for digital panels", mutta eihän se vaan ole RGB kaikissa näytöissä, varsinkaan niissä, joita voi kääntää 90 astetta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2DqOY8 -> Ubuntu Manpage:       radeon - ATI RADEON video driver
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-19
<mariahjesseth9> hola
<shanttu> kun on avaamassa tiedostoa ja käyttis ei tiedä millä ohjelmalla avata, niin miten tiedostopolussa voi valita ohjelman? =missä ne sijaitsevat. tilanteessa ei ehdoteta valmiiksi mitään
<Kilpuri> http://linux.fi/wiki/Hakemistorakenne
<mjr> /usr/bin:ssä yleensä
<shanttu> niinpä olikin joo. olisi mielestäni  fiksumpi jos ehdottaisi heti sitä
<mjr> olisi
<shanttu> uusi käyttäjä on tuollaisessa kohdassa ihan pihalla
<Kilpuri> Jaa. minulle ei vissiin ole koskaan tullut vastaan tommoista, itse ehkä olisin ensin avannut sen ohjelman ja sitten sen mikä pitää saada auki.
<Hazelood> Apua! Version päivitys epäonnistui (keskeytyi) ja nyt kone käynnistyy vain "root @xxxx" kehotteeseen. Pääseekö tästä milään eteenpäin
<Hazelood> versio oli siis 13.04 ja tarkoitus oli päivittää 13.10:n
<Hazelwood> Need some help; when upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10 installaion interrupted and now only I see is "root @xxxx" and can write something; where is my Ubuntu!
<Echramath> Jaahas...
<Echramath> Muistatko mihin se pysähtyi?
<ninnnu> Mä alottaisin do-release-upgrade:sta ja jos se ei toimi niin apt-get dist-upgrade
<Echramath> Komenna ainakin df ekana
<Echramath> Että sulla ei ole levy täynnä.
<Hazelwood> do-release ei toiminu
<Echramath> Ja jos tuokaan ei toimi niin "apt-get -f install"
<Hazelwood> levyl on tila
<ninnnu> Määrittele "ei toiminu"
<Hazelwood> SystemError E: Couldn´t create temporary file to work with .....
<ninnnu> kuullostaa vähän että levy on täynnä
<Hazelwood> ennen asennusta tilaa oli vielä satakunta gigaa
<ninnnu> jaah
<Echramath> Ja ne on kaikki samalla osiolla?
<Hazelwood> sano että dpkg was interrupted
<ninnnu> mutta ookko varma että ne 100G on siellä juuressa eikä esim. /home:ssa? (Jos sulla on erillinen /home mikä on hyvin suositeltavaa..)
<Hazelwood> joo kai?
<ninnnu> "df -h"
<ninnnu> Se rivi jossa liitospiste (Mountpoint) on /
<ninnnu> Siellä olis "Use%" parempi olla jokin muu kuin 99 tai 100
<ninnnu> onko?
<Hazelwood> 64%
<ninnnu> okei
<ninnnu> no sit pitäs olla
<Hazelwood> mites tästä eteenpäin; onko mitään tehtävissä?
<ninnnu> No vaikkapa se kokonainen virheilmoitus
<Hazelwood> Aloitan nyt alusta ja käynnistän koneen uudestaan.
<Hazelwood> ekaks tulee ruutu GNU GRUB -versio 2.00-13ubuntu3
<Hazelwood> tässä neljä valintaa 1)ubuntu 2) ubuntu-lisävalinnat 3) j 4) memorytest
<Hazelwood> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintance shell will now be started....
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-20
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/FocusWriter
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TUbLvA -> 3x43 FocusWriter - Viikon VALO #147 | Viikon VALO
<pesasa> Sanokaas nyt, missä on vika, kun Gimp toisinaan hukkaa työkalupaletistaan jotakuinkin puolet työkaluista.
<Kilpuri> menevätkö viereiseen näyttöön?
<pesasa> Lähinnä tosta kai katoavat nuo Tools -> Paint tools -valikon tavarat.
<pesasa> Nyt ei ole viereistä näyttöä.
<pesasa> Ja muutenkin on vaan tämä "uusi" yhden ikkunan näkymä.
<Kilpuri> viereiseen työtilaan
<pesasa> Siis tossa on toi työkalupaletti kyllä paikallaan, mutta puolet kuvakkeista puuttuu. Ne oli siinä vielä äsken, mutta hävisivät jonnekin.
<pesasa> Jos ohjelman sulkee ja käynnistää uudelleen, tulevat takas.
<tale> Tuommoista en ole huomannut.
<tale> Onko Gimp:ssä mahdollista säätää mitä työkaluja siinä on näkyvissä? Jos se sekoilee jonkun semmoisen kanssa.
<tale> Ehkä se on joku pikanäppäin jolla ne saa pois näkyvistä.
<tale> Viikko sitten huomasin Ubuntun kirjautumisruudussa saa näyttönäppäimistön näkyviin pikanäppäilyllä.
<tale> Sain sen vahingossa, enkä vieläkään ole keksinyt mikä pikanäppäin se on.
<tale> pesasa: Mikä versio Gimp:stä?
<pesasa> 2.8 eli se, joka Ubuntu 13.04:ssä tulee.
<pesasa> tale: Siellä on mahdollista säätää toolboxissa näkyviä nappuloita, mutta se ei auta. Siellä on kaikki ennenkin ruksitut ruksittuina, mutta ne vaan eivät näy. Jos ottaa ruksin pois jostain näkyvästä, siirtyvät muut pykälän verran ja tulee yksi näkymättömissä ollut näkyviin.
<pesasa> Eli kaikki halutut työkalut siis ilmeisesti ovat siellä, mutta eivät mahdu näkyvissä olevaan alueeseen, koska kukin nappula vie tuplatilan. Tai jotain vastaavaa.
<pesasa> Melkein veikkaan, että tässä voi olla joku gtk-teemoihin liittyvä juttu, kun käytän Gimpiä kde:n päällä, en Gnomen (tai Unityn tai muun gtk-härpäkkeen).
<pesasa> Mutta tuo on outo, kun yhtenä hetkenä ne nappulat ovat siinä ja seuraavassa hetkessä ne vaan katoavat.
<tale> pesasa: Minulla on gimp 2.8.2 Wheezyssä, mutta on se monen ikkunan käyttöliittymä.
<Echramath> Paras virheilmoitus: "still angry after 101 spins, halt"
<pesasa> tale: Sen saa vaihdettua rastiruudulla "Windows"-valikosta. "Single-Window Mode"
<Nakkel> Kokemuksia firmiksien flässäilystä Ubuntulla? Spesifisemmin Proliant palvelimet ja verkkokortti.
<Nakkel> Kaikki mitä löytää on RHEL tai SuSE huttua, et pitääkö niistä kaivaa jotain vai löytyykö välineet suoraan buntulle?
<puhuri> aika usein valmistajien työkalut on staattisesti linkattuja, joten voi toimia ihan suoraan
<puhuri> alien purkaa rpm-paketit
<Echramath> Tyhmä versiopäivitys, pyörii kaksi tuntia ja pysähtyy kysyäkseen jotain.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-13
<i_svard> Pitäisi saada keskusradio soittamaan musiikkia ja kaupallisia tiedotteita, ennen homma hoitui niin että läppäri oli yhdistetty keskusradioon mikrofoni liitännän kautta ja cron ja mp123 hoiti tiedotuksen, vahvistin osasi hiljentää radion kun mikki linjaan tuli mölyä. Nyt musiikki olisi tarkoitus soitaa clementinellä, vaan milläs ne tiedotteet saa tulemaan niin että clementine vaikenee siksi ajaksi.
<tale> i_svard: Onko se vahvistin nyt erilainen kuin ennen?
<i_svard> sama vahvistin mutta kaikki äänitteet tulisi samasta koneesta, tietysti voisin tehdä soittolistan jossa olisi tiedotteita sopivin välein mutta ajastettua niitä ei sit saisi , clementineä tykkäisin käyttää siksi että siihen löytyy android ohjelma millä sitä voisi kauko ohjata.
<inz> i_svard, olisko tästä apua: https://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/wiki/MPRIS
<i_svard> Tuohon täytyykin perehtyä oikein työajan ulkopuolella, kiitos
<tale> i_svard: Jos tuohon tarvitaan ohjelmointia voidaan se tehdä Pythonilla.
<inz> Tai bash-skriptillä, jos löytyy qdbus tai dbus-send
<inz> tai sh-skriptillä toki myös
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-14
<yaquya> huomenta! läppäri kiinni hdmi:llä ulkoisessa näytössä, xubuntu 14.04. Kun virransäästö menee päälle, niin monitori jää loistamaan sinisenä kun taas esim. pöytäkoneen ollessa kiinni näytössä se menee pimeäksi kuten kuuluu. Mitä en osaa?
<yaquya> Intel HD4000 on kummassakin näytönohjain. Tää on taas joku tosi helppo mitä en vaan ymmärrä :)
<anacron_> virransäästöasetuksilla saa ehkä jotain aikaan mutta voi olla näyttiksen ajureistakin kiinni
<pesasa> Xfce:n virransäästötyökalussa oli muistaakseni jotain vikaa, jota ei ollut aiemmassa versiossa.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi ei osannut aina herätellä hdmi:n päässä ollutta virransäästöön laitettua näyttöä/telkkaria.
<pesasa> Itse törmäsin telkkariin hdmi:llä kytketyn mythbuntun kanssa siihen, että jos telkkarista sammutti virrat, ei mythbuntu osannut tuupata kuvaa uudelleen virtojen takaisin kytkemisen jälkeen.
<Tm_T> hdmi:ssä on jotain ihme herkkyyttä tuon suhteen
<Tm_T> pitää välillä uudelleenkytkeä näyttö läppäriin että tajuaa
<Mirv> se neuvottelu laite <-> näyttö on jälleen yksi standardi jonka toteutukset ovat aivan levällään ja niitä yritetään sitten purkalla paikkailla ajureissa
<pesasa> Eikä ole pelkästään Linuxilla. Nyt on töissä jo useampana viikkona naureskeltu, kun sama kaveri yrittää viikottaisessa kokouksessa saada tykkiä heräämään MacBook Pron kuvaan.
<ath> Aika heittää tykki mäkeen?
<elias_a_> Fläppitaulun uuden tulemisen syy on aika proosallinen ;-)
<tabasko> mites saan bashissa tsekattua onko muuttujassa merkki ";" ? :)
<tabasko> #  if [[ $mx_content == ';'* ]] toimii jokseenkin
<tabasko> korjaan, muuttuja alkaa merkillä ;
<jjo> toimisko ${string:0:1}
<jjo> että niinko ottais merkkijonon alusta yhden merkin mittaisen substringin ja tarkistais onko se haluttu
<Tm_T> Mirv: pesasa joo ei todellakaan ole vain Linuxissa tuo kättelyongelma
<Mirv> ath: toi on logiikka millä brändit toimii - riittävän vahva brändi, ja vika on siinä "toisessa palikassa"
<Mirv> vrt. netflix ei toimi linuxissa -> linux huono tai vaihtoehtoisesti netflix huono
<Mirv> applen ei tartte selitellä vuosikausia vanhoja bugejaan niin paljon sitten
<Mirv> tai no, iphonessa on kai aika paljon aika pahoja bugeja ollut esim. bluetoothin kanssa, voi jo brändikuva vähän heikentyä kun ei jokainen hands-free tms voi olla rikki
<Mirv> (olen vain seurannut twitter-feedeissä ihmisten kiroamisia)
<ath> Mirv: käsitin kyllä että se tykki ei toimi millään useammasta ympäristöstä.
<Mirv> ath: ah, joo mä sain kyllä kuvan että nimen omaan sille on naureskeltu kun yhdellä koneella ei toimi
<Mirv> ja kyseessä oli vain esimerkki että neuvotteluongelmat eivät koske vain linuxia
<mjr> gnu/linux-bluetooth on kyllä kovin fragiili myös ja yhteensopivuusongelmainen
<mjr> androidilla parempi, joten wtf
<Mirv> mä oon kyl käsittänyt että bluedroidilla olis enemmän ongelmia, ainakin mulla ollut
<Mirv> (jotka on sitten googlella löytynyt että joo bluedroidin vika)
<Mirv> bluezilla lähinnä ongelma että kaikki tuetut distrot käyttävät bluez4:ta ja bluez5-integrointi on kesken. ihan ~ok se bluez4 on kyllä mulla toiminut myös.
<tabasko> jjo: toimii samalla tavalla kuin toi mun yritelmä. Jostain syystä mätsää myös sellasia jotka ei ala merkillä ; ja niissä muuttujissa ei edes ole tuollaista merkkiä
<jjo> tabasko: niin siis if [ "${string:0:1}" = ";" ] on tosi muutenkin kuin puolipisteellä alkavilla?
<mikael> Hei, paikalla ketään joka osais hieman jeesiä ubuntun asennuksen kanssa? Enpä oo aiemmin moiseen ongelmaan törmännytkään.
<kirvesAxe> Millainen ongelma?
<mikael> Eli siis, tuli tuossa just uus läppäri hommatua ja nyt olisin ubuntua sille asentelemassa, mutta jäätyy joka boottikerta ubuntun latausikkunaan, nimenomaan kohtaan "Starting bluetooth daemon"
<mikael> Eli ei päästä alkua pidemmälle, kohdan "Install Ubuntu" jälkeinen latausikkuna kyseessä.
<Echramath> Mitä jos koneesta kytkee biosista bluetoohtin hetkeksi pois?
<mikael> No samaa yritin, mutta eipä täältä biosista näytä moista löytyvän.
<mikael> Packard Bell EasyNote ENTG71BM kyseessä.
<mikael> En tiedä oliko tuostakaan mitään apua, kävin laittamassa bluetoothin windowsin kautta päälle ja nyt päästiin bluetooth kohdan yli ja jäädyttiin mDNS/DNS-SD daemon kohtaan. On tää kyllä turhauttavaa.
<mikael> Kyllä tuo vanhalla läppärillä boottaa tolta tikulta ihan normaalisti, vaikka siinäkin biosista bluetooth käytössä..
<Echramath> se rauta voi olla vihamielinen ympäristö.
<Storck> Aavistus kokemusta kyseisestä merkistä ja vaikeata kyllä oli, tuosta mallista ei kokemusta.
<Storck> Hyviäkin kokemuksia on: http://jarinsivut.blogspot.fi/2013/09/22092013-ubuntu-packard-bell-easynote.html
<mikael> Storck: Tuota juuri lueskelin ennen asentelua ja hyvillä mielin lähin asentelemaan, no toisin kävi.
<Storck> Paha sanoa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-15
<ICTOpiskelija> Hei. Olisiko joku paikalla?
<Kilpuri> häh
<ICTOpiskelija> Kysyisin miten saisin toimimaan ubuntun kanssa tuollaisen wlan verkon kuten sparkNET:in jossa aukeaa verkkoselain kirjautumissivulle?
<Kilpuri> Ei IRCissä kysytä, että onko joku paikalla.  IRCissä esitetään asia. Siis kysytään jos on jotain epäselvää.
<Kilpuri> En osaa vastata tohon, mutta eiköhän se lähde niistä käynnistyvistä ohjelmista jos siis verkko toimii noin muuten.
<Kilpuri> joku muu saa vastata
<ICTOpiskelija> Eikun käytän kännykän verkkoa. Siis sparkkia käyttäessä verkkoselain ei aukea kun yhdistän
<ICTOpiskelija> Joten en voi kirjautua sisään.
<Mikaela> Meillä toimii suoraan kun yhdistää koulun verkkoon ja avaa selaimen ja menee jonnekin niin tulee sisäänkirjautumissivu.
<ICTOpiskelija> Sama täällä mutta kun tämä ei avaa sitä verkkoselainta
<Mikaela> ekami-julkinen/ICT-KYMI
<ICTOpiskelija> turku-guest/Kerttulin ICT lukio
<mjr> miten ei avaa? selain ei suostu käynnistymään ollenkaan? olisi kummallista
<ICTOpiskelija> Klikkaan sen turku-guestin ja ei avaa sitä verkkoselain kirjautumis sivua että sitä verkkoa  voisi käyttää
<Mikaela> Oletko kokeillut avata verkkoselainta ja mennä sille vaikkapa googleen?
<ICTOpiskelija> Siis se ei edes yhdistä siihen se "yhdistää" merkki siinä pyörii ja sitten ei yhdistä.
<ICTOpiskelija> tuolla on jotenkin turku guest verkosta infomatiota: http://edu.turku.fi/tvt/tekniikka/wlan/ssid.html
<mjr> eli siis koko tukiasemaan ei pääse kiinni (tai ainakaan saa sieltä osoitetta)
<ICTOpiskelija> Niin taitaa olla kyllä
<ICTOpiskelija> Olen kyllä nähnyt ubuntun joka pystyy yhdistämään tukiasemaan
<mjr> hankala sanoa, kannattanee tarkistaa toimiiko se muilla linux-distroilla tai laitteilla
<mjr> ok
<ICTOpiskelija> No ict lukio on täynnä nörttejä ja guruja pitää heiltä kysyä kun pystyvät livenä auttamaan, mutta kiitos kuitenkin teille!
<pesasa> ICTOpiskelija: Selain täytyy itse käynnistää ja yrittää mennä jollekin sivulle. Sitten Spark kysyy tunnuksia. Jos tuosta oli kiinni.
<pesasa> No nyt meni jo.
<Mikaela> ai, minä ihmettelin mistä lähtien mikään käyttöjärjestelmä on pompautellut login-ruutuja
<Iltsu> http://agw-common.sparknet.fi tjsp on sen kirjautumissivun osote
<Iltsu> mitä jos siihe koittaap äästä suoraa
<kirvesAxe> Osaaks joku vinkata näppärää kuviensiirtosoftaa kubuntulle?
<Iltsu> kuviensiirto?
<kirvesAxe> niin siis, kun tökkäät kameran kiinni niin softa joka osais (alkusäädön jälkeen) parilla klikkauksella siirtää kuvat kovolle ennalta määritettyjen parametrien mukaan
<tale> kirvesAxe: gphoto2
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-16
<Xeppo> eppo
<Xeppo> huomenta onko ketään näin varhain
<Mikaela> huomenta
<Mikaela> kannattaa kai sanoa asia niin joku vastaa todennäköisemmin
<Xeppo> niin kai :-). mulla ongelma hp:n pöytäkoneen kanssa: siinä oli alunperin win 8.1, joka hävitettiin ja laitettiin tilalle ubuntu 14.04. nyt pitäisi saada tehtyä usb-tikulta käynnistyvä versio. tikun luonti menee läpi ihan ok, mutta kone ei käynnisty sillä. koneessa ei ole bios vaan eufi. siinäkö ongelma?
<Mikaela> jos secure boot on päällä niin se voi olla ongelma, mutta en ole varma. joku muu voi tietää enemmän kunhan herää
<Echramath> Jep. Hereillä ollaan mut meilläkin on vaan pari vanhempaa "kloonikonetta" (mikä ysärisana)
<Echramath> (vai kasari)
<Xeppo> kattelin vielä eufi-bios määrityksiä ja secure boot on disable-tilassa. boottijärjestyksessä on eufi boot sourses -osassa: 1) ubuntu 2) usb floppy/cd 3) usb hard drive ja legacy boot sourses osassa ihan viimeisenä kohtana kingston 101 g2 pmap. eikös olekin niin, että järjestystä pitää muuttaa siten, että eufi boot sources -osassa usb floppy/cd pannaan ekaksi? onko legacy osaan myös koskettava?
<tale> Xeppo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tale> Xeppo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media
<Iltsu> piti masentaa mummin läppäri uusiks ja täytyy sanoo et ton securebootin disablointi ja saamine siihe tilaa et suostu boottaa tikulta oli jokseenki mielenkiintonen operaatio :d
<Iltsu> mulla meni tunti ennenku sain sen koneen herää tikulta
<tale> Iltsu: Oliko siinä läppärissä tehtaan jäljiltä Windows 8?
<Iltsu> jou
<Iltsu> eipä siinä windows 8:ssa mitää, mut verkko pätki piuhalla ja ilman, uudelleenmasennus ei auttanu, aina jonku pätsin jälkee hajos :d
<otto> Fuugin säätiö myönsi avustuksia syyskuussa ja lisää myönnetään joulukuussa. Vinkatkaa että hyvät tyypit ja projektit lähettäisivät hakemuksia.. http://fuug.fi/
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-17
<l-general> Hyvää viikonloppua kaikille linux-käyttäjille, joille koitti viikonloppuvapaat. Muille toivotan voimia ja kärsivällisyyttä.
<kyyberi> :)
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän asentaa linux johonkin...
<Tomin> Echramath: tuossa ehdotuksia: http://www.bbspot.com/news/2008/12/linux-on-a-potato.html ja http://www.embeddedarm.com/software/arm-netbsd-toaster.php (tosin kyseessä on netbsd)
<kirvesAxe> tulee aina toisinaan mieleen se että montako linuksia on minusta x metrin säteellä...
<Iltsu> riippuu varmaa x:stä ;)
<kirvesAxe> :P
<kirvesAxe> lähin ot toi rockbox, mutta näistä työpisteen laitteista ei kaikista ole tietoa :)
<mlpug> kirvesAxe, wintoosallako irkkaat?
<mlpug> meinaan että eikö irkkauskone ole lähin linuxkone :)
<Iltsu> mullon läppäris windows
<kirvesAxe> mlpug, symbian tässä on :P
<Storck> Minä katson just Linusia
<Storck> Linus Omarkia ;)
<mlpug> intel 64bit prossuille on tämä "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image" ?
<ath> joo, kyllä
<Echramath> Joo siitä Intelin omasta 64-bittisyysstandardista ei ollut mitään.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Free_Pascal
<l-general> http://play-linux.com/ Kokeilin tuota. Vaikutti lupaavalta.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-18
<Guest851> Voisko joku auttaa vähän ubuntu/xbmc asiassa
<Guest851> Ois sellanen probleema kun läppärin kannen laittaa kiinni ni hdmi:llä oleva näytttö menee mustaksi.
<Ollila> Moro. Olisiko apuja find-komennon kanssa? Haluan poistaa kansiosta samankokoiset tiedostot (jotka on oikeasti duplikaatteja vaikka binääritasolla fdupes tunnistaa eroja). Tämä komento listaa kaikki ne tiedostot jotka haluaisin poistaa: find . -type f -printf "%p - %s\n" | sort -nr -k3 | uniq -D -f1
<Ollila> Mutta miten tuon saisi vielä poistamaan ne tiedostot? xargs jotain?
<Ollila> Yritin ja meni sormi suuhun...
<Tomin> omalla vastuulla (kannattaa siis pitää kopio noista): tuo pitkä komento |xargs -I {} rm {}
<Echramath> Jos pistäisi mv:n tilalle
<Ollila> Tattista. Tutkin asiaa netistä ja ongelmaksi tulee kun find-komentoni antaa niin pitkän listauksen tiedostoja, että rm:lle ei kelpaa niin pitkä lista :-(
<Ollila> Tutkitaanpa mv:tä   :-)
<Tomin> -n optiolla voi rajoittaa yhdelle komennolle annettavien argumenttien määrää eli rm:ää kutsuttaisiin uudestaan. "-n max-args Use at most max-args arguments per command line."
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-19
<Tekno__> kelläö ylimääräst 4g-mokkulaa/tikkuu?
<nett4ilu> mikähän on kun wicd.n aikana wvdial toimii (saa ip.n) mutta ei päästä selaimella tai synaptikilla nettiin joku putki rikki sen jälkeen kun otin networkmanagerin pois
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-13
<Maakuth> kummaa. työpöytä (unity) vaan hyytyi, kursori pysähtyi jne. kävin konsolin puolella ja takaisin tullessa oli lightdm:n login prompti odottelemassa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-14
<elias_a> Auttakaapa verifioimaan onko tässä bugissa kyse siitä, mitä väitän: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/10910/comments/174
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 10910 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Default page size for printing is letter" [Medium,Triaged]
<elias_a> Oletukseni on siis se, että kun Thunderbird tai Firefox päivitetään, tietoa paperikoosta ei lueta asianmukaisista paikoista vaan kylmästi kirjoitetaan paperikooksi "letter" A4:n yli.
<elias_a> Ajattelin testata hommaa live-tikulla: ensin asennus, Thunderbirdista ja Firefoxista tsekkaus, mitä eri paikoissa lukee paperikoon osalta, FF:n ja TB:n päivitys ja sama tsekkaus.
<elias_a> Onko parempia ehdotuksia?
<Mirv> ois kiva kun joku keskis tavan tehdä paremmin rahaa desktopilla, niin että olis resursseja korjata bugeja. tai sitten uusi aalto vapaaehtoisia joita huvittaa käyttöjärjestelmän viilaus vapaa-ajalla somettamisen yms sijaan.
<kirvesAxe> jos keskittyisivät kasarisomeen niin sit vois viilata somettamisen lomassa eikä sijasta ;)
<Mirv> kasarisome++
<elias_a> Mirv: Ei ollut parempaa ehdotusta?
<Mirv> elias_a: kuulostaa hyvältä
<Mirv> elias_a: on häirinnyt joskus muakin, siis että A4:n on joskus saanut käynyt asettamassa vaikka järjestelmä kyllä tietää mikä kuuluu olla ko maassa oletus
<Mirv> tossa on toi kun Mozilla-tuotteet vaatis enemmän Linux-integraatiota mutta niilläkin useimmat käyttäjät eivät käytä Linux-työpöytää niin esim noi integrointihommat eivät ole niin isolla prioriteetilla. GTK3-tuki taitaa sentään olla ~valmis Firefoxille, niin että pyörii Wayland/Mir/jne päälläkin
<elias_a> Mirv: Mua jotenkin hivelee se, että saisin tapettua yli 10-vuotiaan bugin.
<elias_a> Mirv: Ja voisin tyylikkäästi hyvittää tämän ärsyyntyneen kommentin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/10910/comments/171
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 10910 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Default page size for printing is letter" [Medium,Triaged]
<Mirv> elias_a: tarttis korjauksenkin jonka integroida. Canonicalilla on selainihmisiä ehkä ~1 ja hänenkin prioriteetti on Oxide, Firefoxiin tuskin varsinaista devausaikaa on
<Mirv> ja Ubuntu-yhteisössä välttämättä Mozilla-asiantuntijoita ei niin ole, se korjaus pitäisi löytää upstream-yhteisön voimin luultavasti
<Mirv> joo aivan se upstreambugihan on linkattu tuonne
<Mirv> "resolved fixed" :P
<Mirv> ehkä siis tarttee uuden upstream-bugin ensinnäkin
<Mirv> kunhan on testannut että bugi on edelleen
<Maakuth> nyt oli x220 buutannut ruokatunnilla. onkohan mulla rautavikaa :(
<StockAntenna> minkä hiton takia jenkkien ja kanadalaisten hölynpöly-paperikoko on edes standardina Etelä-Afrikasta olevassa käyttiksessä?
<StockAntenna> kaikki muut käyttävät ainakin virallisesti A4:ää
<Mirv> Maakuth: :( tsekkaa logit siitä kohtaa juuri ennen kuin seuraavan bootin lokitekstit ilmestyvät
<Maakuth> näinhän se täytyy
<Mirv> StockAntenna: ei käyttiksessä, vaan Mozillassa.. arvaapa missä maasta Mozilla on
<Mirv> plus että US-vaikutus koko ekosysteemissä on aika iso
<StockAntenna> kappas joo
<StockAntenna> Mozillan tajuaa kyllä
<Maakuth> höh, ei ole mitään erityistä ainakaan syslogissa. liekö jäänyt mahdollisesti kiinnostavat asiat levylle huuhtomatta
<StockAntenna> mut vapaissa käyttiksissä nimenomaan pitäisi koettaa vähentää US-vaikutusta, koska vangitut käyttikset molemmat tulevat sieltä
<elias_a> Maakuth: Se sun kone tekee kaiketi jotain CPU-intensiivistä kun jätät sen käyttämättä -> prosun lämmöt nousee ja törmäät ko. laitteen jäähdytysbugiin.
<Maakuth> hyvä teoria, mutta samaa ei tapahdu kun kuormitan cpu:ta paikalla ollessa
<Maakuth> enkä keksi mitä cpu-intensiivistä tämä tekisi minun selän takana, mutta voin kuvitella että defaulttiubuntuun voi jotain talonmieshommia sisältyä jotka pyörähtää kun kone toteaa olevansa jouten
<Maakuth> eikä memtest86+ yhden yön pyörityksellä löytänyt valittamista
<ansa> ei taida kyllä olla sellaista mekanismia että idlessä käynnistettäis jotain
<Maakuth> fsck:t ja se buuttiprofilointihärpäke pyörii buutatessa, apt ei paljon tehoa vie, mitähän muuta sitä olis. no spotify tuntuu välillä junttaavan cpu:n sataan prosenttiin siihen asti että sen tappaa pois, mutta ei se konetta kaada kun olen paikalla
<elias_a> Maakuth: Onpa ikävä ongelma.
<elias_a> Maakuth: Tarjosin sitä jäähdytysongelmaa siksi, että olen taistellut sen kanssa ja tällä kanavalla on keskusteltu siitä ärsyyntymiseen asti. :P
<Maakuth> hmm-m. eilen päivällä heitti unity minut ulos, niihin aikoihin näyttää spotify ja pulseaudio segfaultanneen
<Maakuth> jaa, nimenomaan x220ssä tuollainen vika?
<Maakuth> minä kun pidin tätä täydellisenä koneena ;)
<elias_a> Maakuth: Mun mielestä myös x220 kärsii siitä juu.
<Maakuth> jees, hyvä tietää kyllä. oliskohan joku linpack, tai mitä näitä on, sopiva benchmarkki millä saisi tuollaiset kuormituksesta laukeavat ongelmat testattua
<Maakuth> memtest86+ rasittaa muistia hienosti, mutta cpu:han siinä ei taida joutua erityisen lujille
<elias_a> Maakuth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1085114
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1085114 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo ThinkPad X220 4287] overheats a lot." [High,Invalid]
<Maakuth> milläs noita lämpöjä nykyään on parasta lukea? viimeksi olen tainnut lm_sensorsia käyttää
<Maakuth> jaa, tp-thermstatista tuolla puhutaan
<elias_a> Maakuth: Ongelma on se, että joidenkin thinkpadien firmis ei komenna tuuletinta pyörimään tarpeeksi kovaa.
<elias_a> Maakuth: Psensoria käytän.
<Maakuth> kas, näyttävää
<Maakuth> 50c tuntumassa näkyvät olevan cpu:t. luetaanpas hieman urandomia lämmikkeeksi
<elias_a> Maakuth: Videon (trans)koodaus osoittautui hyväksi kuormitustestiksi. Lämmöt nousee, mutta flekti ei pyörinyt kovempaa kuin 3500 rpm (muistaakseni).
<Maakuth> mulla vetää molemmat coret /dev/urandomia /dev/nulliin ny, lämmöt menee tuonne 85c tietämille, mutta tuuletin puhaltaa jo päälle 4600rpm
<Maakuth> jaa, pistetäänpäs vielä pari prosessia lisää kun on ht, saapahan kaikki varmasti irti
<Maakuth> 89c korkein piikki
<Maakuth> kyllähän se näkyy lämpiävän
<Maakuth> 90c nähty
<elias_a> Maakuth: Mulla on X201 ja tässä nousee coren lämpötila vähän toiselle sadalle ja sitten paniikkisammutus.
<Maakuth> höh
<Maakuth> jossain varmaan tapahtuu jotain throttlaamista mitä ei tuossa näy, kun tuulettimen kierrokset ja cpu-kuorma pysyy tasaisena, mutta lämpötila dippaa välillä lähelle kahdeksaakymmentä
<Maakuth> no, lämmitelköön tuossa nyt jonkun aikaa, tiedetäänpä sitten esiintyykö kyseistä ongelmaa tällä koneella. mutta joku muu pulma tuntuisi mahdolliselta myös, kun en keksi mitä tämä tekisi salaa noin intensiivisesti
<elias_a> Maakuth: Katsopas topilla mitä prosesseja sinne tulee. Jokin aika sitten ihmettelin sellaisia prosesseja (nimeä en nyt muista), jotka näyttivät vievän paljon CPU-aikaa. Ne paljastuivat tarkoituksellisiksi: ne olivat oikeasti pakotettua idleä. Ongelma oli se, että ne prosessit eivät poistuneet koneen jäähdyttyä ja käyttis jäi nilkutustilaan.
<Maakuth> kokeillaanpas vielä yhdellä säikeellä, eiköhän tässäkin ole turbo boost, että toinen core saa vetää vielä suuremmalla teholla
<Maakuth> ei tuolla kyllä näy mitään erikoista, cat vain
<elias_a> Maakuth: Se on vissiin korjattu.
<Maakuth> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/221630/2015-10-14-psensors-x220.png tältä tämä näyttää
<elias_a> Aika tutun näköistä...
<elias_a> Maakuth: Onkos tuossa kaikki ytimet käytössä?
<Maakuth> joo, tossa keskellä kun on tuo kuoppa, kokeilin hetkellisesti yhdellä kuormittavalla prosessilla
<Maakuth> violetti käyrähän on cpu%, kyllä se tuossa pääpiirteittäin kaikki on käytössä
<Maakuth> pelkään että tossa on joku pikkuvika emolevyllä, kun tätä tapahtuu todella harvoin. tosin nyt on tänään ollut tuo buutti ja eilen tuo työpöydän kippaus
<elias_a> Maakuth: Eikös toi Psensor logita jonnekin? Sieltähän saa viitteitä siihen, onko lämpötiloilla mitään tekemistä sen kaatumisen kanssa.
<Maakuth> pitäisi tutkia, mutta eihän se tämänpäiväiseen oikein auta kun asensin sen vasta sinun vinkistä
<elias_a> Tämäkin on kyllä aika inha bugi Ubuntussa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127256/failed-to-install-bootloader
<elias_a> Erityisesti se, että ei ole backportattu LTS-versioon närästää...
<Mirv> elias_a: on totattu korjattu pariinkin otteeseen 14.04 LTS:ssä, ja itselläni ainakin usb-creator toimii nykyään ihan ok (14.04:ssä) vaikka muutama bugi edelleenkin on korjaamatta
<Mirv> nettidokumentaatio ja buginseurantajärjestelmät on kaksi asiaa jotka eivät useinkaan ole ajan tasalla
<elias_a> Mirv: Mulla on 14.04 64bit eikä toimi.
<elias_a> Ei toimi sudo-oikeuksilla eikä sudo -i:nä ajettuna.
<elias_a> Käynnistyslataajan asennus epäonnistuu.
<Mirv> elias_a: se mikä toimii riippuu myös sitä mitä yrittää tikulle kirjoittaa. 14.04:stä mulla on toiminut ainakin ubuntu 14.04.3 amd64:n lubuntu 14.04.1 amd64:n, lubuntu 14.04.1 i386:n kirjoitukset
<elias_a> Niin gtk- kuin kde-versiot käyttäytyvät samoin.
<Mirv> elias_a: ja sitten siitä itse tikusta ja sen mahdollisesta tiedostojärjestelmästä/osioinnista.
<elias_a> Taidanpa kirjoitella ihan dd:llä ja ihmetellä tuota myöhemmin.
<Mirv> ns normaali tikku on osiotaulullinen, yksi osio ja osion tyyppi vfat
<Mirv> dd ei viimeksi kokeillessani toiminut, eikä unetbootin
<Mirv> mutta tuo tietokaan ei välttämättä ole täsmällisen oikea
<elias_a> Mulla taas dd toimi toissapäivänä. :O
<Mirv> viimeisen vuoden aikana tosiaan olen käyttänyt vain usb-creatoria 14.04:lla eri 14.04-tikkujen luomiseen, n. 10-20 kertaa
<Mirv> joo en oo ihan varma mikä siinä oli mulla, mullakin oli käsitys että dd toimisi. unetbootin taas on vähän purkka.
<pesasa> Mä koetin kanssa viikonloppuna tehdä usb-creator-kde:llä 14.04.3:n amd64 server-versiosta tikkua. Tikun luonnin aikana ei valittanut mitään, mutta bootti ei lähtenyt käyntiin vaan jäi grubin(?) promptiin.
<pesasa> Unetbootin teki boottaavan tikun. Tosin valikko oli ihan erin näköinen. (syslinux?)
<pesasa> Lopulta, kun sain asennuksen etenemään, se päätyi siihen, että asennettuun järjestelmään ei saatu boottiloaderia laitettua. Se tosin johtui luultavasti siitä, että järjestelmälevy oli sdf ja tikku sda. Korjautui vaihtamalla sata-johto toiseen pistokkeeseen emolevyllä.
<elias_a> pesasa: No onpa sullakin seikkailua...
<elias_a> pesasa: Oletkos seurannut twitteriä tänään?
<elias_a> pesasa: Äkkiä tsekkaamaan mun ja Kommosen tweetit jos et ole. :P
<pesasa> Täytyypä tsekata.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kato se mun siviiliminä-Twitter.
<elias_a> Muillekin tiedoksi: nyt on aika mielenkiintoista keskustelua aiheesta Safeharbour, mallisopimuslausekkeet jne. käynnissä.
<elias_a> Tuossa on tämän päivän uutinen: https://twitter.com/EliasAarnio/status/654258929338314756
<pesasa> elias_a: Jotenkin kyllä hankala seurata tota Twitter-ketjua. Varsinkin, kun Twitter piilottaa osan "näytä lisää"-linkin taakse. Ja sitä klikkaamalla saa näkyviin entist vähemmän.
<elias_a> pesasa: Harmi. En tajunnut tuota.
<elias_a> pesasa: SAikos unetbootinilla tehtyä tyhjää tilaa USB-tikulle muutosten tallentamista varten?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-15
<tabasko> onko täällä kokemuksia maia mailguardista?
<tabasko> tarttis saada webkilke amaviksen/spamassasinin/clamav päälle josta käyttäjä saisi itse ihmetellä amavis scoreja tai karanteenissa olevia maileja
<Mirv> enpäs ole webkilkettä koskaan miettinyt spamassassinilleni
<elias_a> Osaako unetbootin tehdä tikulle myös vapaata tilaa, johon muutokset tallennetaan?
<elias_a> Mietin vieläkin tuota eilen puhumani bugin raportointia. DD:llä kirjoitettu asennustikku on sitten sellainen, että siihen ei pysty tallentamaan muutoksia.
<Thaurwylth> Semi-kiinnostaa miutakin. Tai siis aina välillä noista live-tikkujen tallennustiloista on ollut puhetta, mutta en muista, että olisin henkilökohtaisesti kuullut kenenkään raportoivan, että toimii.
<Thaurwylth> Ei myöskään ole raportoitu, että ei toimi, mutta siis kaikki puhuvat aina silleen, että niin kuulemma pystyy tekemään. No niin niin, mutta yksi ensikäden kokemus olisi hyvä kuulla.
<elias_a> Koneet kiertoon-puljun Paul Brown kaipaisi vähän kommentteja (testimonials) toiminnastaan. On hakemassa Ubuntu-tukea OggCamp-reissua varten ja siksi pyytää apuja kun aiemmin ei ole ollut Ubuntu-jäsen. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulVinsonBrown
<elias_a> Minusta Paulin toiminta on kannatettavaa ja siksi kirjoitin oman kehuni tuonne.
<pesasa> elias_a: Ilmeisesti osaa: http://viikonvalo.fi/UNetbootin :-)
<pesasa> Ei vaan tosiaan se valikko ollut lainkaan yhtä kaunis. Läväytti ilmeisesti mm. useamman tason valikot yhteen tasoon.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos! Kokeilenpa.
<elias_a> Olen näköjään onnistunut sotkemaan USB-tikun osiotalulun kirjoitellessani levykuvia. Tikku mounttautuu nätisti ja siellä näkyy dd:llä kirjoitetun imagen tiedostot. Gparted ei näe yhtään osiota ja kyselee, että olisiko tässä GPT-table.
<mjr> niin siinon suoraan tiedostojärjestelmä ilman partitioita?
<elias_a> Gparted ei myöskään näe tikulla mitään vaikka sille sanoisi, että kyse on GPT-tablesta.
<mjr> linuxilla toki voi käyttää sellaista tikkua, muut järjestelmät voi olla krantumpia
<elias_a> mjr: Näin varmaan on. Mites tuon nyt korjaisi?
<elias_a> Hassua on se, että Ubuntun Levyt-sovellus näkee tikulla kaksi osiota.
<mjr> kopioit datat talteen, teet partition, teet sinne fs:n, kopioit datat takaisin
<elias_a> Tarkoitus olisi kirjoitella unetbootinilla siihen ubuntu-image.
<mjr> se on vähän jännää kyllä
<mjr> sitten siihen varmaan pitäis tehdä yksi iso vfat-partitio
<elias_a> Nyt unetbootin tarjoaa yhtä niistä partitioista eikä sitä tikun "juurta".
<elias_a> mjr: Jeps. Mutta millä? Gparted ei suostu tekemään tuolle mitään eikä Levyt-sovelluskaan.
<elias_a> Taitaa olla taas komentorivin aika...
<mjr> fdisk:llä varmaan
<elias_a> Hetkinen, mikäs tiedostojärjestelmä kun tavoitteena on yhteensopivuus ja 8 gigan tikku. Mites se nyt meni sen FATin kokorajoituksen kanssa?
<mjr> kyllä se toimii
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> mjr: fdisk puri. Kiitos!
<pesasa> Mä käytän yleensä cfdiskiä.
<elias_a> Ei ollut Firefoxin paperikoon muuttuminen letter-kooksi a4:stä kiinni siitä, että Firefoxin päivittäminen muuttaisi asetusta. https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/10910/comments/175
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 10910 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Default page size for printing is letter" [Medium,Triaged]
<pesasa> elias_a: Eipä turhan vanha bugi. Avattu melkein 11 vuotta sitten. (Luultavasti ilmaantunut eri muodoissa uudelleen ja uudelleen.)
<pesasa> Eikun mitä? 13 vuotta? Miten tuo bugi on raportoitu 2014-12-04, mutta ensimmäinen kommentti on päivätty 2002-05-27?
<pesasa> Siis raportoitu 2004-12-04.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuo on kyllä tosi kiusallinen kun se koskee myös Thunderbirdiä.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-16
<Mirv> pesasa_: ne vanhemmat viestit on tuotu mozillan bugzillasta
<pesasa> Minkähän takia Ubuntun apt-get update antaa 404:ää?
<pesasa> 14.04 Ubuntu ja ainakin security.ubuntu.com
<pesasa> Eikun katso...
<pesasa> 14.10 Kukas tämän on käynyt päivittämässä?
<pesasa> Tuohan sen sitten selittikin.
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> kantsis Ubuntu uudistaa tota käytäntöään niin että ois ihan selkeästi olemassa vaan noin LTS-julkaisut ja muuten jollain "rolling"-nimellä
<Max-> eikös se ole jo aika selkeä jos käyttää sitä graafista käyttöliittymää
<Mikaela> devel on olemassa ja ymmärtääkseni osoittaa viimeiseen kehitysversioon
<Mikaela> onko täälläpäin muuten huomattu https://www.kansalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/1596 ? mahdollisesti auttaisi noiden kansainvälisten kokoustenkin kanssa kun voisi niputtaa ruotsin & muiden kanssa
<Thaurwylth> 16:15:53  Max- > eikös se ole jo aika selkeä jos käyttää sitä graafista käyttöliittymää   <== Toisaalta se on ennenkin havaittu, että Aptituden vai mikä se onkaan nykyään käyttäminen ei ole yhdenveroista komentoriviltä käytettävän Aptin kanssa.
<Thaurwylth> Ei missään nimessä Suomea K-E aikavyöhykkeelle. Kesä- ja talviaika sen sijaan kyllä pois.
<Mirv> ihan sama mikä aikavyöhyke kunhan ei vaihtele. mut toi pitäisi ajaa EU:ssa läpi, ei kai toi Suomessa voi varsinaisesti tapahtua
<Mirv> tai no jos voi niin kannatetaan
<Thaurwylth> Mjaa, onko kesäajan noudattaminen unionin perussopimuksissa määrätty asia? Tai onko se asia, missä on olemassa unionin pakottava lainsäädäntö? Sinänsä ei kyllä suomalaista Ubuntua.
<Mikaela> ymmäärtääkseni EU-tasolla on vain suositus ja voi
<pesasa> Voisihan se kai Suomessa yksistään, mutta silloin heiluttaisiin K-E:n kanssa samassa ja erissä aikavyöhykkeessä.
<Mikaela> ja Suomi taitaa muutenkin rikkoa joitakin EU-määräyksiä
<pesasa> Ja vielä niin päin hassusti, että kesällä Suomessa kello olisi tunnin vähemmän kuin K-E:ssä.
<pesasa> Siis, jos K-E ei jättäytyisi samalla pois kesäajan käytöstä.
<pesasa> Tulisi villi tilanne, kun kesällä Ruotsissa kello olisi 12, Suomessa 11 ja Venäjällä 13.
<Mikaela> Onko EUllä olemassa jotakin kansalaisaloite.fin kaltaista palvelua?
<pesasa> (Venäjähän kai jätti kellojen siirtelyn jo jokin aika sitten?)
<Mikaela> monta vuotta sitten
<Max-> onko tuossa nyt sitte kyse kesäajasta vai aikavyöhykkeen vaihdosta
<Max-> vai mikä se keski-eurooppa tuossa on
<Mikaela> UTC+1:een siirtymisestä ja kesäajan lopettamisesta
<Max-> ok
<Mikaela> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_European_Time on hyvä kuva
<pesasa> Mikaela: Eikös ne Putinin ja Medvedevin välillä soutaneet ja huovanneet hetken. Taisivat ensin kiinnittyä vahingossa kesäaikaan ja sitten vaihtoivat pysyvästi talviaikaan.
<Thaurwylth> Eikös ole olemassa semmoinen systeemi, että jos miljoona eulaista vähintään, ööö, n jäsenmaassa vaatii jotakin, niin parlamentti käsittelee? Mini-huomio, tai mikro- tai nano-: edelleen ei suomalainen Ubuntu.
<Thaurwylth> Jahans, Guuggeli "million eu citizens proposal" vähemmän yllättäen auttoi, olen Sherlock.
<Tomin> oon aina kannattanut kesäajan lopettamista, mutta tuo Keski-Euroopan aika aiheutti vähän kysymysmerkkejä, mutta tarkemmin ajateltuna siinä saattaisi olla järkeä.
<Thaurwylth> Ihime lausunto, hihi.
<Thaurwylth> Kyä se on kunrit nii, että Suomessa täytyy ajan olla mahdollisimman oikea Suomen keskimeridiaanin zeniittiaikaan perustuva.
<StockAntenna> kamala kansalaisaloite
<StockAntenna> pahin mahdollinen
<StockAntenna> meidän pitäs siirtyä pysyvään kesäaikaan
<StockAntenna> toiseksi paras on nykysysteemi
<StockAntenna> ketään ei hyödytä auringonnousu klo 3 klo 4 sijaan
<tale> Otetaan käyttöön Pekingin aikavyöhyke kuten koko manner-kiinassa.
<Thaurwylth> Auringonnousu Pekingin Tiananmenillä, siitähän on se piisikin. Kuuluisa pelistä Hong Kong 97.
<Tomin> hmm, laitoin Ubuntun päivittämään 15.10:iin ja nyt se pysähtyi, kun nfs-commonin kanssa tuli joku ongelma (virhekoodi 100). meinaskohan tää jatkaa vielä tästä
<Tomin> (tiedän, että julkaisu on vasta ensiviikolla)
<Tomin> tunnettu bugi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1476010
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1476010 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "package nfs-common 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100" [High,Fix released]
<Tomin> mietin vaan mitähän tässä kannattas tehdä. Tää näyttäs olevan siistimistä vaille valmis päivitys
<Tomin> taidan vain käynnistää uudelleen ja siistiä jälkeen
<Tomin> päin, on näitä sotkuja ennenkin selvitelty
<marsupapu> Voiko putkelle määritellä jonkun muun näppäinkäskyn? Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, miten saan epästandardista eeePC 701-näppiksestä putken?
<marsupapu> Näppäimistössä on siis sekä putki että < ja > -merkit Z-näppäimen takana. < tulee fn:llä, > shift + fn:llä ja putken pitäisi tulla AltGr:llä, muttei tule.
<marsupapu> AltGr toimii normaalisti esim @-merkin kanssa, joten siitä ei ole kyse. Näppäimistöasettelu perus suomalainen, Archissa muistaakseni toimi.
<puhuri> jos hankaluus ei haittaa niin Ctrl-Shift-u 7 c Ctrl-Shift (syöttää unicode-merkkinä)
<puhuri> winkkarikoneissa joutuu käyttää numpadilta Alt+ desimaali jos mm. putki on hukassa
<Wnt> puhuri: kappas, en tiennytkään tuosta Ctrl-Shift+u kikasta!
<marsupapu> No kyllä hankaluus vähän haittaa kun koneessa ei ole mitään työpöytää niin putkittelun tarve on keskimääräistä suurempaa :D
<aev> Kumpa osais käyttää komentoriviä nykyistä sujuvammin :D
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-17
<puhuri> marsupapu: auttaako http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44453/how-to-define-a-compose-key-in-terminal-no-desktop-environment/44478#44478
<puhuri> yksi tapa putkituksen sijasta on käyttää bashin <(komento) rakennetta eli: cat <(date) > >(wc)
<marsupapu> puhuri: En kyllä saanu putkea näillä näkyviin, enkä saanut edes compose-keytä toimimaan.
<marsupapu> Lessiä oon käyttäny putkittamalla tiedostoon ja lukemalla sieltä lessillä, mut muu putkitus on toistaiseks jäissä.
<marsupapu> Ai jee! Fn + AltGr luo putken! Miten en tullukkaa tuotua komboa kokeilleeksi. (No siksi ettei se lue näppiksessä :D)
<Tekno_> ei mul vaan
<elias_a> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/how-to-protect-yourself-from-nsa-attacks-1024-bit-DH
<elias_a> Saisiko tuolla mainitun loitsun, jolla Chromium voidaan käynnistää niin, että se jättää käyttämättä tietyt kehnot salausalgoritmit, laitettua oletusarvoiseksi?
<elias_a> Saako Unityssä annettua sovelluksille jotain käynnistysparametreja?
<elias_a> Saa näköjään: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<Max-> vieläku sais sitä palkkia siirrettyä
<elias_a> Max-: Minne haluat sen?
<elias_a> Max-: Vasempaan alakulmaan? :P
<tathhu> ;D
<tathhu> väärin käytetty!
<Max-> en ainakaan tuohon sivulle jos on useampi näyttö
<elias_a> Max-: Onkos se muka usemman näytön setupissa jokaisessa näytössä?
<elias_a> Max-: Vai mikä on ongelma?
<Max-> eiku täs on 3 näyttöä ja se palkki on siinä keskellä olevalla
<Max-> joskus menee yli eikä osu niihi nappeihin
<elias_a> Max-: No mihin haluaisit sen?
<Max-> silleen haluan että sitä voi siirtää vapaasti niinku windowsissaki voi sitä palkkia vedellä
<Max-> sehä liikkuu kaikkiin reunoihin
<tathhu> Eikös sen voi siirtää mihin näyttöön haluaa?
<tathhu> Vasempaan reunaan mut silti
<tathhu> #lame
<Max-> mut miks tollanen rajotus siinä
<Max-> sitä oon ihmetelly siitä lähtien ku toi unity tuli
<elias_a> Max-: No vaihda ikkunamanageria jos harmittaa.
<Max-> juu.. mut toiki olis ihan toimiva jos ei joka versiossa otettais toimintoja pois
<elias_a> Max-: Mitä toimintoja nyt on otettu pois?
<Max-> ennen gnomeki oli hyvä mut nykyään siinä ei oo edes normaalia työpöytää
<Max-> ja normaalit valikot on poistettu
<elias_a> Mitähän se "normaali työpöytä" ja "normaalit valikot" tarkoittaa?
<Max-> tais olla gnome 2
<Max-> eihän tollasessa koko näytölle aukeavassa kuvakeläjässä oo järkee
<Max-> ubuntun ensimmäiset versiot oli parhaita
<elias_a> Max-: No käytä sitten LDXE:tä. Siinä on vanhan koulukunnan meininki.
<elias_a> Ja nopeus lisääntyy kun ei ole mitään 3d-tigelitangeleita.
<tathhu> Tai matee
<tathhu> :>
<tathhu> Tai tähän ne muut vaihtoehdot
<elias_a> Komentorivi :D
<aev> Komentorivillä on paljon helpompaa siirtää 50 gigan kansioo ulkoselle kovolle
<elias_a> Kylläpäs on hankalaa tuollaisen Epsonin mustesuihku-skanneri-laitteen asentaminen 14:04:aan.
<elias_a> Tässähän se ilta kului. :/
<Tekno_> joo sitä se on aina
<Tekno_> itekki päivitin nii heti lakkas toimimasta
<Tekno_> en tiiä mikä tuli
<Tekno_> lukee vaa dmesgis että usblp removed
<Tekno_> aina ku kytken sen kii
<Tekno_> ni jotai liirumlaarumia ja lopuks removed
<Tekno_> :f
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-18
<elias_a> Mikäs Thunderbirdille nyt iski kun prosukuorma hakkaa sataa, mitään ei meinaa tapahtua, sovellusikkuna menee välillä harmaaksi ja herjataan komentosarjoista...
<elias_a> Onko tautiin jotain vakioratkaisua?
<tale> elias_a: Sammuta Thunderbird ja käynnistä uudestaan.
<elias_a> tale: Ei auta. Eikä auta boottikaan.
<tale> elias_a: Erikoista. Eikä /var/log/syslog näytä mitään?
<elias_a> tale: Katsotaanpa. Sen verran tuo on jäkissä, että kone sulkeutuu kuumenemisen takia.
<elias_a> Herjaa näköjään kalenteripuolen komentosarjasta calendar-multiday-view.xml:3452
<elias_a> tale: Ei tule syslogiin mitään. Seurasin sitä tail -f:llä käynnistyksestä eikä mitään tule käynnistyksen jälkeen.
<elias_a> Prokuorma vain tapissa koko ajan.
<elias_a> Tuollaista sylkee syslogiin kun suljen TB:n väkisin: Oct 18 15:36:04 nuovoscuro kernel: [ 1078.572016] Chrome_ChildThr[4675]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f9b10bf5f9e sp 00007f9b00b04470 error 6 in libmozalloc.so[7f9b10bf5000+2000]
<elias_a> Kokeilenpa käynnistää sen vielä komentoriviltä.
<elias_a> Kas - nyt alkaa löytyä jotain. Komentoriviltä käynnistettynä pulauttaa tällaisen: Error: [Exception... "Component does not have requested interface [calIOperationListener.onOperationComplete]"  nsresult: "0x80004002 (NS_NOINTERFACE)"  location: "JS frame :: resource://calendar/modules/calProviderUtils.jsm :: cPB_notifyPureOperationComplete :: line 634"  data: no]
<elias_a> Näyttää olevan muillakin samaa ongelmaa: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1199908
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 1199908 in General "Can't change date in calendar with google calendar addon" [Normal,New]
<elias_a> Sen verran jäkkiin vetää koneen että on pakko alentaa kellotaajuutta ettei kone kaatu lämpöihin. :O
<elias_a> ...kaadu...
<elias_a> No nyt se sitten tokeni itsekseen. :O
<elias_a> Jännä kun annoin sen jo ronksuttaa kaksi kertaa tosi pitkään = yli 15 minuuttia.
<elias_a> Kommentoinpa bugiin: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1199908
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 1199908 in General "Can't change date in calendar with google calendar addon" [Normal,New]
<elias_a> Eipäs tokeentunutkaan tuolla. Pitääpä paneutua tuohon myöhemmin.
<Muhari91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092359 I assume that lubuntu is safe from spying?
<elias_a> Muhari91: This is Finnish speaking Ubuntu support channel. You get better support from english speaking Ubuntu channels.
<Mikaela> miten olisi "tail -f ~/.Xsession-errors"? sitä minä seuraisin syslogin sijaan ellei ole kyse jostakin palvelusta
<tale> elias_a: Thunderbirdissä oli muinoin vikaa jos kalenteriin pisti tapahtuman kymmeniä vuosia tulevaisuudessa. Se raksutti sitä pitkään.
<elias_a> tale: Muistan tuon. Nyt tämä näyttää toiselta ongelmalta.
<elias_a> Lightning se on joka bugittaa.
<tathhu> :l
<tathhu> Ostinpas Steam-controllerin.
<ninnnu_> Mulla olis sellane postissa odottamassa noutoa
<ninnnu_> Saapu perjantaina, saapumisilmoitus tuli tänä aamuna. Posti ei tietenkään ole sunnuntaisin auki.
<tathhu> Damn
<tathhu> Sitku vielä rocket leaguen sais linuxille :P
<kirvesAxe> ninnnu_, o_O kuka jakaa saapumisilmoituksia sunnuntain a
<ninnnu_> kirvesAxe: Tekstiviesti
<ninnnu_> Mä en oikein osaa ja jaksa Supraballia, en ymmärrä miten Rocket League olis sen parempi/helpompi :P
<ninnnu_> ts. en ymmärrä hypeä
<Mikaela> minä luulin vain pakettiautomaattien lähettelevän tekstiviestejä
<elias_a> Jahas. Näyttäisi siltä, että Thunderbird-ongelmani onkin vähän laajempi juttu: https://www.thunderbird-mail.de/cms/news/4-probleme-mit-thunderbird-38-3-0-und-aktiviertem-lightning-add-on-in-version-4-0/?s=73f73861ce52c3c8ea4ea82dfa3f2ec7d822c64b
<tathhu> ninnnu_, no emmätiä, en mä sitä oo pelannut mut ku ohjaimen mukana sai sen ni :P
<elias_a> Jahas - Thunderbird-Lightning -ongelma alkaa selvitä. Yksi seuraamani google-kalenteri jumittaa Lightningin.
<elias_a> Hah! Arvatkaapas mikä kalenteri se on, joka jumittaa...
<Mikaela> ei olisi Ubuntu Suomen tai Vapaa Suomen tai COSSin vai kenen se oli?
<elias_a> Googlen / Google+-yhteystiedoissa olevien syntymäpäiväkalenteri! :D
<elias_a> En edes ole tajunnut koskaan hyväksyneeni moisen tilausta...
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-17
<FinKsu> Mä en tiiä nääksä tätä mut sinä joku! Mä katon kyllä lokeja.
<tale> FinKsu: Lupasit eilen lopettaa Ubuntun käytön.
<Mikaela> parempi olisi pysyä kanavalla eikä hyppiä jatkuvasti, monet vain katsovat että olet hävinnyt eivätkä jaksa vastata koska suurin osa ei oletettavasti niitä lokeja lue
<FinKsu> tale Lupasin lupasin, mutta enhän mä ees nyt käytä Ubuntuu
<ernie77> muistelisin että sillon kun bay trail oli uusi sillä oli ongelmia linuxin kanssa. en sitten sellasta hankkinut ja taitaa niitä ongelmia olla edelleen.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-19
<Tomin> jaa niin, jos ketään kiinnostaa, niin foorumille pääsee nyt myös HTTPS-yhteydellä. Tosin osa sisällöstä haetaan ubuntu-fi.org:sta ja sen takia osa liikkuu salaamattomana
<Tomin> (tämä oli oikeastaan tarkoitettu tuonne #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, mutta samapa tuo)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-23
<Tekno_> moi
<Akuli> moi :)
<Tekno_> kapsi lahos
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-16
<Mirv> tale: Lubuntu 12.04 ei tarvitse PAE-tukea lainkaan, se voi olla mahdollinen vaihtoehto kunhan asentaa käyttäjälle itsestään päivittyvän selaimen esim. Firefoxin käyttäjän kotihakemistoon
<Mirv> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Mirv> Talikka: ^ sinulle piti laittaa
<Mirv> tale: unping
<Mirv> Talikka: huomaa tosin että jos kyseessä Celeron M tai Pentium M -suoritin, niissä voi PAE olla piilotettuna jolloin tarvitsee forcepae-parametrin kernelin buuttiriville. ks https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/PAE
<Mirv> eli esim. Lubuntu 16.04 forcepae-parameterilla buuttaamalla toimisi ihan hyvin
<Mirv> ohje https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<elias_a> Miten hemmetissä on mahdollista että psensor vie yli 50% yhden ytimen CPU-ajasta? P
<elias_a> Aivan käsittämätöntä... :/
<hahlo> mikä oli jollan-fi kanava?
<StockAntenna> onks jolla vielä olemassa?
<hahlo> kai?
<Talikka> joo tiedänkin jo noista ubuntu 12 ja uudempien pae-asioista, mutta jotkut läppärit eivät huoli mitään ubuntua
<Talikka> mutta itsestään päivittyvä selain oli uutta
<ernie77> oliskohan #sailfishos sopiva jollakanava
<hahlo> joo mä taidan olla sillä, mut ennen oli joku suomenkielinen myös
<motalb> ei taida olla jollalla suomenkielistä kanavaa
<hahlo> ok muistin varmaan väärin
<hahlo> pitäs keksiä mikä sony tarkalleen pitäs ostaa, mihin voi sailfishin laittaa
<StockAntenna> Vuonna 2012 alun perin julkaistu Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on tuettu tietoturvapäivitysten osalta vuoden 2017 huhtikuuhun asti. Seuraavia vois siis harkita kokeiltavaksi:
<StockAntenna> ton voisitte varmaan korjata että oli tuettu?
<Mirv> Talikka: joo siis jos asentaa paketinhallinnan ulkopuolelta käyttäjälle esim. suoraan tarripallosta https://www.mozilla.org/fi/firefox/new/?scene=2 niin siinä on se päivitysmekanismi selainvalmistajan puolesta
<Mirv> ja selainhan se toki suurin tietoturvariski on joten voi olla ok käyttää esim. 12.04:aa kunhan tiedostaa tilanteen
<pesasa> hahlo: Sony Xperia X (yhdellä sim-paikalla, ei Compact eikä Performance)
<Mirv> pesasa: hahlo: eli mallityyppi "F5121" jonka voi varmistaa ostaessa
<pesasa> hahlo: Itse hengailen kanavalla #jollasuomi. Ei kai mikään virallinen kanava, mutta on siellä väkeä.
<pesasa> Mirv: Jep.
<Mirv> pesasa: hahlo: löytyy jopa tuolla https://hinta.fi/haku?q=F5121
<pesasa> Hyvin on toiminut nämä muutama päivää, kun viime viikolla flashasin.
<pesasa> Hot-spot-toiminnallisuutta vähän nyt kaipaan, mutta eiköhän sekin toivottavasti kohta päivityksessä tule.
<hahlo> pesasa: kiitos
<Talikka> On hyvin vaikea houkutella ketään tietokonekursseille, vaikka tarjoaisi halvalla. Kaikilla foorumeilla ja kadulla on mainostettu, mutta yhteydenottoja ei tule.  Olen muutenkin 3-4 vuotta myöhässä.  Viimeinen yritys: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155837348963029&set=a.179511228028.122988.729283028&type=3
<hahlo> onko etäkurssi?
<Laodikea> "Do you live in Hämeenlinna region..." ei oo etäkurssi, kun ilmoitus alkaa näin
<Echramath> Eikö möisi paremmin suomeksi?
<hahlo> ok jos olis ollu etäkurssi olisin voinut osallistua
<StockAntenna> onhan tässäväellä ollut muutama kymmen vuosi aikaa oppia tietokoneen käyttö
<Talikka> Suomeksi on ilmoitus myös.
<Talikka> tarkoitus on myös kertoa vasta-alkajille että ei tarvitse ostaa uutta hienoa vaikeakäyttöistä konetta vaan vanhalla helpolla pärjää
<Hirppa> Toi mainos vaikuttaa äkkivilkasulta vähän semmoselta, että se ei tähtää oikein mihinkä kohderyhmään ja ei oikeastaan ratkaise kenenkään olemassaolevaa ongelmaa
<Hirppa> Otsikko vähättelee mainostettavaa tuotetta, eikä oikein edes kuvaavasti kerro mitä ollaan myymässä/vuokraamassa
<Talikka> Olen tehnyt paljon erilaisia mainoksia, mikään ei ole herättänyt kiinnostusta.
<Talikka> en tiedä mikä on mainostettava tuote, kun niitä on kolme
<Talikka> viikko sitten vähän oli Facebookissa mainostettavana, mutta kahden päivän pyörimisen jälkeen Facebook hylkäsi tämänkin  https://www.facebook.com/375928875849001/photos/a.491198300988724.1073741827.375928875849001/1345587985549747/?type=3
<Talikka> "Älä romuta vanhaa tietokonetta..." mainos oli kolme viikkoa sitten tien varressa kauan aikaa  https://www.facebook.com/375928875849001/photos/a.491198300988724.1073741827.375928875849001/1335100129931866/?type=3
<Talikka> Windows-peruskurssejakin markkinoimme lehti-ilmoituksella puolitoista kuukautta sitten, mutta sinnekään ei tullut yhteydenottoja
<Talikka> Minkälainen mainoksen pitäisi olla? Tässä on uusin ja viimeinen vaihtoehto suomeksi: https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22539857_10155835882843029_650845177764279358_n.jpg?oh=5180cb9fb64bc18fa0e7462487076ab2&oe=5A7119EB
<Talikka> Kohderyhmä on aina ollut eläkeläiset, mutta voiko sitä mainita? Muutama nuorikin on kyllä ollut joka kerta.
<Talikka> Nyt levitämme mainoksia aakolmosina ja aanelosina muutamiin uusiinkin paikkoihin.
<ansa> Eläkkeelle alkaa jäädä ihmisiä jotka ovat käyttäneet tietotekniikkaa kohta kolmekymmentä vuotta.. kyllähän nyt niitäkin voi olla joilla ei mitään kosketusta työelämässä tai lasten kautta ole ollut, mutta taita olla jo aika marginaalista.
<ansa> http://www.stat.fi/til/sutivi/2013/sutivi_2013_2013-11-07_kat_002_fi.html - neljä vuotta vanha tutkimus
<Hirppa> Noi mainokset ja mainostettavat kurssti on kaikki vähän sen olosia niinku ne ois 1990-luvun loppupuoliskolta
<Hirppa> *kurssit
<Hirppa> Äkkiseltään en osaa sanoa miten tommosta pitäs nykypäivänä mainostaa, mutta vähän tulee semmonen olo, että toi koko konsepti/myytävä tuote tarttis uudistamista
<Hirppa> Tai uudelleen ajattelua
<Talikka> En ymmärrä.
<Laodikea> Mikä on se hyöty, mitä asiakkaalle tarjotaan?
<Laodikea> Eli mitä hyötyä asikas tästä koulutuksesta saa?
<Talikka> halpa ja helppokäyttöinen kone, lyhyt tutustuminen siihen ja perusasiat internetistä ym
<Talikka> minusta  nykyisin ubuntu on helpompi oppia kuin windows
<Talikka> ensisijaisesti koneettomia ihmisiä olen ajatellut, myös maahanmuuttajia
<Laodikea> Porukka ei tosin ala käyttää tietokonetta niin, etteivät olisi koskaan aiemmin sitä käyttäneet
<Laodikea> ja kun ovat käyttäneet aiemmin, niin se on ollut Win
<Talikka> windows-kurssille pari kuukautta sitten saimme neljä osallistujaa - siinä ei vielä ollut konetarjousta mukana
<Talikka> Olen osittain eri mieltä. Yksikin eläkeläinen muutama viikko sitten sanoi vanhainkodin atk-ryhmässä, että on kiinnostunut hankkimaan koneen mutta ei ole koskaan käyttänyt. Suosittelin näitä kursseja ja Ubuntua silloin.
<hahlo> miten etä-kurssi?
<Hirppa> Sisältyykö tohon konseptiin minkäänlaisia after-sales tukipalveluja?
<Hirppa> Edullisten tukipalvelujen puuten oman kokemukseni mukaan suurin ongelma iäkkäillä tietokoneen käyttäjillä on
<Talikka> En usko että on ketään joka tulisi etäkurssille. En edes tiedä, miten sitä markkinoisin.
<ansa> ..ja miten ees voi pitää etäkurssin tietokoneiden alkeista..
<hahlo> mä voisin tulla ja pyytää kavereita kanssa
<Talikka> Kyllä sisältyy tukipalveluja mutta epävirallisesti. Olen käytettävissä maksutta kuntouttavan työtoiminnan aikana muutaman kerran viikossa ja eläkeläisyhdistyksen vapaaehtoisryhmissä perjantaisin.
<Hirppa> Itse koneen käyttöjärjestelmä ja jopa hinta on aika samantekevää; ongelma on siinä, että mitä tahansa sille joskus koittaa jossain teettää ongelmia kohdattuaan, ni mätkästään 100 €/h laskutus käyntiin, eikä ongelma usein ees ratkea sillä.
<Talikka> hahlo: mitä voisin sinulle opettaa? Tietänet paljon enemmän kuin minä jo valmiiksi.
<hahlo> Riippuu asiasta
<hahlo> esim js kurssi olis hyvä
<Talikka> en osaa ohjelmoida
<hahlo> ahaa ok
<Talikka> olen haaveillut jo puolitoista vuotta, että saisin tehtyä esim. linux-perusteet-kurssin moocina
<ninnnu> etäkurssina jos vedät niin sulla on sata kurssilaista ipisemässä ku wipesivät just Windowsinsa ja valokuvat ja kaikki
<Laodikea> ninnnu: mistä tämä käsitys?
<Talikka> En ole koskaan pitänyt etäkurssia. Pitäisi olla hyvin tarkka suunnitelma sille. Kuukauteen ei ainakaan ole aikaa suunnitella.
<Tomin> pitäs olla sellainen selaimessa käytettävä Linux-ympäristö, jota pääsis kokeilemaan :D
<Laodikea> trolleja?
<ninnnu> Laodikea: taviksista ei ikinä tiedä
<Laodikea> Niin joo
<hahlo> on paljonkin ollut ohjelmointikursseja etänä
<Laodikea> Onhan näitä: https://www.codecademy.com/
<hahlo> mut harva suomeksi
<Talikka> voisin kerrata ohjelmointia helsingin yliopiston moocilla, olen kyllä kaksi ja puoli ohjelmointikurssia yliopistossa käynyt mutta paljolti unohtanut
<Laodikea> Niinhän se unohtuu, jos ei harrasta
<Talikka> Tomin: onhan sellainenkin "Ubuntu selaimessa" jo kehitetty http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/
<Talikka> Oho, se olikin paljon suppeampi mitä luulin. En ollut tullut kokeilleeksi ennen.
<Tomin> Talikka: onhan niitä virtuaalikoneitakin: https://bellard.org/jslinux/ näköjään ihan graafisella ympäristölläkin
<Talikka> ahaa
<Tomin> en kyllä lähtis tolla mitään opettamaan
<StockAntenna> Ubuntu on tässä tilanteessa huono juttu opettaa
<StockAntenna> kun Shuttleworth vetää pian käyttöliittymän uusiksi täysin
<StockAntenna> sinälläänhän omituinen palaa normaalimmaksi
<Talikka> en ubuntua opetakaan vaan matea
<hahlo> jos perus komentorivin opettais? se pysyy samana
<Talikka> en usko vieläkään että komentoriviä kannattaa opettaa alkeiskurssilla, vaikka muutamat täällä opettavatkin
<Akuli> tarkotatko tiedostojenhallintaa vai esim aptin käyttöä?
<ninnnu> Team SystemD haluaa kyl vetää komentorivinkin uusiksi
<ninnnu> t. oispa ifconfig
<Akuli> tosi kiva
<Talikka> Akuli: sekä että
<Laodikea> "Matematiikka perustuu siihen, että on asioita, jotka eivät muutu. Tietotekniikka siihen, ettei ole asioita, jotka eivät muutu."
<hahlo> eikö enää ifconfiggia?
<Akuli> aptisuositukset muuttuu välillä ja mintissä aptilla päivittäminen aiheuttaa kaikkia outoja ongelmia
<hahlo> on ifconfig
<ninnnu> ifconfig on deprekoitu ja on jo distroja jotka ei shippaa sitä oletuksena
<Akuli> mitähän bsd-käyttäjille tapahtuu jos kaikki ohjelmat graafisista työpöytäympäristöistä lähtien riippuu systemd:stä
<Akuli> lennart suosittelee linux-ohjelmointikirjaa jossa on mukana posix-juttuja mutta skippaamaan ne posix-jutut
<hahlo> eikö ubuntussa ole enää ifconfig
<jjo> ei vissiin oletuksena
<jjo> eikä ole debianissakaan
<hahlo> fedorassa vielä on (26) mutta interfacejen nimet sotkettu, ei eth0
<Akuli> seki ärsyttää että lokit ei ole tuttuun tapaan yhdessä paikassa /var/logissa vaan systemd-jutskille on oma ohjelma
<jjo> mut siis saa sen ipfonfigin edelleen asennettua, jos sen välttämättä haluaa
<hahlo> sitä olen ennenkin ihmetellyt miks kaikki seuraa sitä lennarttia kuin hitleriä
<Akuli> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lennart_Poettering#Controversies
<StockAntenna> ei asioiden sotkeminen ja oma forkkaaminen mitään auta, heikentää vapaan maailman asemaa entisestään vangittuja käyttiksiä vastaan
<StockAntenna> siellähän varsinkin Applella ja Googlella tehdään paljon isompia muutoksia kerralla kuin systemd tai ifconfigin poisto
<jjo> no kyllä foss-maailmakin tekee just niin, että kun saadaan joku systeemi melkein toimimaan, niin se korvataan jollain ihan keskeneräisellä joka lupaa tehdä tulevaisuudessa enempi kuin se nykyinen toimiva
<Akuli> tai sit vaan käyttää 14.04:ää http://dpaste.com/0Q3SABS
<Talikka> ubuntu maten suosio näyttää vankalta, ja kielitukeakin lienee hyvin (vaikka muutama huono muutos on tullut)  - kannattaako käyttää uusinta 17.10 vai LTS 16.04 nyt loppuvuoden kursseilla?
<hahlo> lennart varmaan syrjäyttää linuksenkin
<Akuli> seki on outoa että linus tykkää sanoa mielipiteitä aika suoraan mutta se ei kommentoi lennartin jutskii mitenkään
<StockAntenna> ei systemd:tä loputtomiin voi vastustaa
<hahlo> gnu/lennart
<StockAntenna> Talikka: LTS:ää pitäs käyttää noilla eläkeläiskursseilla, että ne voivat käyttää sitä ilman versiopäivitystä mahdollisimman kauan
<Talikka> gnu/lennarx
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> uusi käyttiksemme
<Akuli> gnu/hurt
<Talikka> StockAntenna: joo, samaa tuumailin. Harmittaa tosin esimerkiksi, kun Ubuntu MATEn 16.04-versiossa ei enää voi vetää www-sivun linkkiä pikakuvakkeeksi työpöydälle selaimen osoiteriviltä
<Talikka> muitakin vastaavia kummallisia ikäviä muutoksia olen havainnut mutta en nyt muista tarkemmin
<hahlo> tykkääköhän rms lennartista?
<StockAntenna> klassinen vapaan maailman ankeus on audiopuolen iäinen kaaos ja toisena (täydellisesti) toimimaton copypaste forever
<StockAntenna> Pulsen kanssa nyt voi elää ja saa ääntä tulemaan ,mut toi jälkimmäinen haittaa kaikkia guruista eläkevaariin
<Talikka> Microsoft edgessä on ollut paljon ongelmia, että ei voi kopioida ja liittää joissakin tilanteissa
<ninnnu> Pulseaudio on ihan iloinen tuote lopulta, tai sitten mä oon aina saanu sen harvinaisen tiistai-buildin ku ei oo aikoihin ollu isompia ongelmia
<Laodikea> mikä tää copypaste-juttu on?
<hahlo> keskimmäisellä eikö voi liittää?
<Talikka> ainakin puppy linuxissa oli eri ohjelmilla omat leikepöytänsä, enkä voinut liittää irkkiin jotain tekstieditorista tai päinvastoin
<Talikka> muistaakseni joskus jotain vastaavaa jossain ubuntussakin
<Echramath> Siis on leikepöytä ja primary selection erikseen
<Echramath> Jos käyttää jotain rxvt:tä termiksenä se ei tajua leikepöydän päälle
<Talikka> en ole kuullutkaan ensisijaisesta valinnasta
<StockAntenna> ei ole kopioinut normaalilla tavalla eli maalaamalla, vaan pitää valita valikosta Copy tai painella Ctrl-Insert yms, leikepöydällä on jotain ihan muuta kuin mitä viimeksi olit kopioivinasi jne
<StockAntenna> tämä on arkea
<Echramath> Primary selection on se minkä saa vain maalaamalle ja liittää keskinapilla
<hahlo> ether 28:d2:44:bb:24:2f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet) keskimmäinen
<Echramath> Sinne menee vaan tekstiä
<Talikka> en juuri koskaan liitä keskinapilla, en ole edes muistanut opettaa siitä asiasta
<StockAntenna> kun käytät MS-clientillä RDP-yhteydellä jotain, saat kopioitua sieltä mitä tahansa, vapaalla RDP:llä et mitenkään mitään
<Echramath> "vain" tässä "pelkästään maalaamalla, ilman että valitsee mitään ctrl-c:tä tai vastaavaa"
<Echramath> Screenissä nyt sitten on oma leikepöytänsä vielä mutta sitäpä ei ole tullut käytettyä hetkeen..
<StockAntenna> irssissä sentään on aina pelannut tuo ainoa oikea unixkopiointi eli valinta ja keskimmäinen
<Echramath> Ei kai irssi sitä näe, toim. huom.
<StockAntenna> suurin alkusyy lie useat leikepöydät tms
<mjr> jooh, eksplisiittiset copy/paste -operaatiot käsittelevät clipboardia, siihen päälle on vaan se kulloinenkin valinta joka on eri asia (ja jota muissa systeemeissä ei tyypillisesti käytetä ollenkaan)
<mjr> (ja kyllä primary selectionkin neuvottelee tiedon tyypin siinä missä clipboard)
<Laodikea> Joskus olen törmännyt tähän maalaus-keskinappi-toiminnalisuuteen, mutta olin jo unohtanut
<Echramath> Mikä johti tyhmäilyyn jos halusi jotain termiksestä esim. winellä pyörivään spotifyyn
<elias_a> Jaa - minusta se on oikein toimiva juttu.
<elias_a> Käytän jatkuvasti keskinapppia.
<StockAntenna> terminaaleissa homma yleensä toimi järkevästi
<StockAntenna> tosin niistäkin "moderneimmat" voivat olla epästandardista käyttäytyviä
<StockAntenna> muut softat ovat täysin mitä sattuu
<jjo> primary selection <3
<GrishNak> Nyt tarttisin taas neuvoa, eli leffakoneessa on Ubuntu, ja ajoin huvikseni Clamtkn läpi, ja  tuli tämmöinen : html-exploit-cve-2017-11793-6336845-1
<GrishNak> Koitan tässä googletella mutta ajattelin kysyä
<puhuri> jos leffakoneessa ei ole Internet Explorer in Microsoft Windows 7 SP1, Windows Server 2008 SP2 and R2 SP1, Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1, Windows Server 2012 and R2, Windows 10 Gold, 1511, 1607, 1703, and Windows Server 2016
<puhuri> niin sitten ei syytä huoleen (kannattaa tuhota tiedosto kuitenkin)
<puhuri> eli jostain selaimen välimuistiin varmaan tallentunut hyökkäys, joka käyttää IE:n haavoittuvuutta
<GrishNak> Okei, kiitoksia
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-17
<pesasa> Heh. Ensin valitetaan, että copy-paste ei toimi ja sitten käykin ilmi, että yritetään käyttää leikepöytää ja primary-selectionia jotenkin ristiin.
<pesasa> Tai sitten on sotkettu sekaan jotain wine-edge-windows-spotify-rdp-komboja.
<pesasa> Kyllä normaalissa käytössä ihan tavallinen leikepöydän kautta kulkeva copy-paste on itsellä ainakin toiminut.
<pesasa> Samoin primary-selection toimii, kun ei yritäkään kuvitella, että sillä olisi jotain yhteyttä tuon leikepöydän kanssa.
<pesasa> Sitten on tietty näytä KDE:n leikepöytätyökalun kaltaisia kapistuksia, joilla voi yrittää synkronoida noita kahta keskenään. Joskus itse käytinkin, mutta tulin lopulta siihen tulokseen, että sotkee vaan.
<pesasa> Ainoa pientä hämmennystä tuottava mielestäni voi olla se, että komentorivillä perinteisesti ctrl-c on lopetuskomento, kun muualta taas on tullut tuon merkitykseksi copy.
<StockAntenna> yhäkin yksi leikepöytä olisi parempi olipa kopiointi tehty millä tahansa tavalla, primary selection tai ctrl-c tai ctrl-insert tai valikosta
<pesasa> Suurimman osan ihmisistä ei tarvitse välittää primary selectionista mitään.
<pesasa> Heille on olemassa vaan yksi leikepöytä.
<pesasa> Primary selection on vaan bonus.
<pesasa> ctrl-c, ctrl-insert ja valikko ovat yksi ja sama leikepöytä.
<pesasa> Ai niin ja sitten se, että valitetaan leikepöydästä ja sitten käy ilmi, että kyseessä oli Puppy Linux. :-) Jaa, kato, on siitä näköjään kaksi vuotta sitten tullut joku versio. Ei ollutkaan ihan kuollut.
<Echramath> 5Olisinhan mä voinut toki vaihtaa tekmikseen joka käyttää leikepöytää, ei siinä mitään
<StockAntenna> jopa ilman primary selectionia olen joskus nähnyt ettei ole mitään pastettavaa softien välillä vapaassa käyttiksessä vaikka toisesta on otettu pelkkää tekstiä kopioiduksi
<puhuri> itse olen törmännyt äskettäin, että jos gnome-terminaalissa kopioi (leikepöydälle) niin sen liittäminen screeniin ei onnistu (samassa tai eri ikkunassa)
<puhuri> jos liittää editoriin (esim. emacs) niin teksti tulee kyllä ok ja aitten sen voi kopioida sieltä ja liittää siihen screeniin
<puhuri> olisikohan joku merkkistökoodausongelma
<StockAntenna> just tollaista, oikein hyvä esimerkki
<pesasa> Mä olen törmännyt lähinnä siihen, että drag'n'drop ei toimi Firefoxin ja Chrom(e|iumi)n välillä. Rikkoo merkistökoodauksen jompaan kumpaan suuntaan eikä voi tietää, kumman vika.
<pesasa> Mutta, jos tekee "välipysähdyksen" johonkin editoriin, niin toimii kyllä.
<StockAntenna> drag'n'drop kuulosta aika hurjalle muuten kuin saman filemanagement-systeemin sisällä näissä systeemeissä edes kokeilla
<StockAntenna> niissä se toimii nätisti kyllä
<StockAntenna> kuten esim muistitikulta levylle
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-19
<Mikaela> Olisiko täällä kiinnostuneita auttamaan Ubuntu 17.10 julkaisutiedotteen kanssa? Sitä työstetään https://kirjoitusalusta.fi/ilGYJ0ORHi /join #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<hahlo> Mikaela: miksen näe chromella hbo-nordiccia?
<Mikaela> En tiedä, en ole koskaan käyttänyt HBO Nordiccia. Antaako se mitään virheilmoitusta? Minä keksisin ainoastaan DRM-lisäosan pois käytöstä olemisen svulla "about:plugins" (jos muistan yhtään oikein, olen käyttänyt viimeaikoina Firefoxia).
<hahlo> ok ei se anna kuin mustan ruudun, ei valita
<Talikka> Toimisiko Chromiumilla?
<hahlo> pitäs koittaa ihan
<hahlo> hmm tarviiko se oman flashplayerin?
<hahlo> sama ei kelpaa kuin mozillalle?
<Talikka> Minulla perinteisesti Chromiumilla toimii Katsomo mutta ei Areena. Firefoxilla toimii Areena mutta ei Katsomo.
<StockAntenna> tuotahan se on
<StockAntenna> vanhassa romussa tuubi toimii varmasti vain ff:llä
<hahlo> ei sekään toimi, sanoo ettei ole flashia vaikka on asennettu
<Talikka> Niin sanoo ylen selkouutisissakin-
<Talikka> Pitää napsauttaa flash käyntiin, hyväksyä se.
<Talikka> Windowsilla usein samoja ongelmia.
<Talikka> Jossain flash-videossa on kätketty nappula "Ota flash käyttöön"
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, missäköhän mahtaa olla bugi kun useampi softa käyttäytyy Alt+näppäin -komennon tullessa ikään kuin ois painettu Ctrl+näppäin?
<kirvesAxe> eiku kappas, silmät haritti, ei sitä teekään muut ku firefox
<kirvesAxe> mut mikä ihme siellä on vikana kun se ei osaa erottaa alttia controllista? :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-20
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Alt vai AltGr?
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, Alt
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-15
<Echramath> Suorastaan nolo tapaus https://thehackernews.com/2019/10/linux-sudo-run-as-root-flaw.html
